# [Sponsored] -------- "PARVUM TITANFALL" -------- (Completed)



## Jameswalt1

Here we go again! Welcome to my new build-log, "Parvum Titanfall". This build is inspired by a little game you may have heard of, Titanfall. As well as being inspired by the game in general, the theme of the build is also specifically inspired by the limited edition Xbox One Titanfall controller and the build will be following in the footsteps of the controllers color scheme.
Before we begin, a big shout-out to the sponsors of this build, Parvum Systems, Swiftech, ColdZero, Ensourced Custom Sleeved Cables and last but not least, Mayhem's Dyes.



_Main Components_

Case: Parvum Systems S2 (custom)
CPU: Intel 4670k
Motherboard: Asus Gryphon Z87 (w/ armor)
Memory: Corsair Dominator GT 8Gb 1866
GPU's: 2 x EVGA Nvidia GTX 770 Superclocked's
PSU: Corsair AX860
SSD: Samsung EVO 250Gb

_Watercooling Components_

CPU Block: EK Supremacy Nickel Clean Plexi
Ram Block: EK Monarch x4 Nickel Clean Plexi
GPU's: 2 x EK GTX770 Nickel Clean Plexi
Pump: Swiftech MCP35x w/ EK DDC Nickel Heatsink Housing
Reservoir: Bitspower Z 150 w/ DDC Plexi Top Attachment
Radiators: 2 x EK Coolstream PE 240mm
Fans: 4 x 120mm Coolermaster JetFlo's (white LED) + 3 x 80mm Noiseblocker BlackSilentPro's
Coolant: Mayhem's Aurora 2 - Orange Supernova

_Miscellaneous_

Custom cabling from Ensourced Custom Sleeved Cables
Custom SLI bridge from ColdZero
All Bitspower Black Sparkle fittings
All E22 acrylic tubing (12mm/10mm)
Custom vinyl decal made by me

Here's the controller that the color and design scheme will be following:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Without further ado, lets get started!



_Progress Links:_

1. Unboxed parts

2. Constructed pump assembly

3. More parts unboxed...

4. Set up on test bench to check parts and install OS

5. Motherboard and GPU's blocked

6. Silhouette vinyl cutting machine obtained and tested

7. Fun with fittings...

8. Motherboard armor and GPU backplanes painted

9. Radiators painted

10. Case received and unboxed

11. Case assembled!

12. Part 1 of vinyl work on case

13. Part 2 of vinyl work on case

14. Custom fan work done

15. Radiators and fans installed

16. PSU done and ColdZero SLI bridge cover has arrived

17. Loop is installed

18. Mixing Mayhems Aurora

19. SSD Painted

20. Cables received from Ensourced


21. All cabling/wiring complete


22. Video Unveiling

23. Final Pictures

Finished! Final Pictures


----------



## xCloudyHorizon

I was super late to your last build, not going to be the case this time.


----------



## roflcopter159

Subscribed. I have a feeling this is going to look incredible!


----------



## Jimhans1

Subbed. Now, when is the case getting to you??

Edit: And why is the S2 not shown on their website??


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Subbed. Now, when is the case getting to you??


I got word that it's shipping early next week, but there's plenty to do before it arrives


----------



## Jimhans1

I think you might have missed my edit to previous post?!?


----------



## Jimhans1

Also, you mentioned Swiftech as a sponsor, I'm assuming it was just the 35x? As almost all the gear for WC listed is EK product...


----------



## crownthejoker

Been looking forward to this for some time. Subbed!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Also, you mentioned Swiftech as a sponsor, I'm assuming it was just the 35x? As almost all the gear for WC listed is EK product...


Indeed they provided the pump, my favorite pump at that. The parvum s2 is the newer revision of the s1, not sure why it doesn't show on the site, but they are for sale here:
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/productlist.php?groupid=2362&catid=2454


----------



## Mr iggy

Body is reggie


----------



## ZephyrBit

SO ready,and prepared.


----------



## Ragsters

Great! Subbed! I'm really digging the whit and purple. I wonder how much shipping would be?


----------



## kingchris

Subbed, cant wait to see it come together.


----------



## aaroc

Is the Titanfall Xbox One Controller compatible with windows?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaroc*
> 
> Is the Titanfall Xbox One Controller compatible with windows?


Not yet, soon the Xbox one controllers will be usable via an upcoming patch. The controller is only really relevant to this build for its artwork and color scheme.


----------



## wthenshaw

Subbed! Of course....


----------



## Lagpirate

*ME GUSTA*

_SUBBED._


----------



## kamikazemonkey

Subbed!


----------



## fakeblood

Sub a dub dub, bunch of dudes in this tub.


----------



## Zooty Cat

I'm in. Subbed!


----------



## mAs81

Subbed!This will be good


----------



## EPiiKK




----------



## JambonJovi

Finally able to hit that sweet sweet subscribe icon. Aw yeah


----------



## AlDyer

Subbed for sure!


----------



## WiSK

In!


----------



## iamkraine

Can't wait


----------



## davidnet7

excited!
and thanks for the sponsor mention, sounds like http://www.coldzero.eu is an interesting shop







will definitly buy some items for my 900D there.


----------



## IT Diva

Wouldn't want to miss this one . . . .









Darlene


----------



## Gilles3000

Subbed!


----------



## CrSt3r

Need to see this !


----------



## B3L13V3R

Subbed.... Oh yeah.


----------



## gdubc

Count me in too, of course! Get ready for multiple pages of people subbing up!


----------



## PCModderMike

In


----------



## DizZz

Excited to see even more of your work. Subbed


----------



## szeged

SUB SUB SUB SUB SUB OMGGGGGGGGGGG SUBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBB


----------



## cgipson1

subbed!


----------



## Dangur




----------



## HeavyUser




----------



## sivoloc

Subbed, this is gonna be awesomez!


----------



## CptAsian

Subbed. I have to say, I think I'm going to enjoy this build more than your 900D builds. Looking forward to it.


----------



## derickwm

Of course in


----------



## joostflux

Aaaaaand subbed. Looking forward to this one for sure


----------



## MunneY

Can't wait for this...


----------



## BlockLike

Looking forward to this


----------



## FrancisJF

SUBBED!!!


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Subbed


----------



## rRansom

That's a ton of subs just shy of a few minutes before the post reaches 12 hours.

Man, this is going to be AWE.....SOME!

Of course, SUBBED.


----------



## vladnik

This build is gonna be









,
~nik


----------



## BramSLI1

Since we're sponsoring this a little I thought I'd go ahead and sub for the awesomeness that is sure to follow.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Thanks everyone! I'll get some stuff uploaded tonight









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BramSLI1*
> 
> Since we're sponsoring this a little I thought I'd go ahead and sub for the awesomeness that is sure to follow.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Thanks everyone! I'll get some stuff uploaded tonight


Can't wait! What is the purpose of this build? Like what do you have planned for it after you're finished?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Can't wait! What is the purpose of this build? Like what do you have planned for it after you're finished?


Main purpose is for the fun of building it









After that I'll most likely use it strictly as a more mobile gaming pc connected to the tv


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Main purpose is for the fun of building it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After that I'll most likely use it strictly as a more mobile gaming pc connected to the tv


Very cool can't wait to see your work!


----------



## nepToon

it's not like you have a choice when you're into watercooling, subbed =)


----------



## Beakz

yep, that just about sums it up. SUBBED


----------



## MrStrat007

Subbed!


----------



## 107Spartan

SUBBED!!!


----------



## Elyminator

sandwich on a long roll that is delicious. can't wait to see this


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

No-brainer here folks!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Some pics of a few things I unboxed









My shiny bits:




I must say I'm a huge fan of the build quality on these new EK rads:





The Swiftech MCP35x begging to have it's warranty defaced











Bitspower reservoir and pump top along with the new EK pump housing:




These Coolermaster JetFlo fans are seriously really solid:




The Xbone controller:



First few things I'm going to do include setting up the main components on a test bench, OS installation, making sure everything is good, and constructing the pump/reservoir, finish fan and pump sleeving then mounting the GPU blocks as well as the CPU and ram blocks. Basically the usual stuff while I wait for the case. When the case arrives then I'll be able to figure out radiator painting, armor painting, backplate painting etc... first I need to get a good idea of the color scheme by looking at things mocked up inside the case.

My plan is to also do a lot of custom vinyl graphics detailing on the case and on some of the components, this will be one of the later things I do however because I'll need to see the build as a whole to really plan it out. I'll probably seek some community input for that.


----------



## kingchris

do like the res!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingchris*
> 
> do like the res!


Thanks! I'm most excited right now to assemble the res/pump/body. I may do those first just to see how it looks


----------



## everlast4291987

I can smell a Mod Of The Month entry coming.


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *everlast4291987*
> 
> I can smell a Mod Of The Month entry coming.


I smell a mod of the month winner coming


----------



## fakeblood

Ooh shiny things! James, can you do me a favour and measure the end tanks of the pe rad. Just curious for my nickelblack mod. Thanks


----------



## Coffinshaker

Subbed


----------



## wthenshaw

Will we see the LED spotlights being used in this that didn't make the Robocop 900D James?


----------



## crownthejoker

I actually had 2 of the same radiators (one a 120 though) for my prodigy build delivered today. They seriously look, feel and are just overall amazing. I feel like I could drop bricks on them and have them come out on top


----------



## jthm4goth

Subd your last build was amazing


----------



## imersa

Well of course it would be rude not to sub. I think you'll be extremely happy with the starting point we've got you to on the custom case ;D


----------



## HeavyUser

PICS DAMM1T PICS


----------



## v3n0m90

Pictures! Need pictures!


----------



## Ragsters

What size Res did you get? I was thinking of changing out my Pump/Res set up for something similar to what you are going to do. Can you tell me the dimension from bottom of pump to top of res?


----------



## zhrooms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Here's the controller that the color and design scheme will be following:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hehe, I know I wasn't the only one thinking this, the second I first laid eyes on the Titanfall Xbox One Controller I knew deep inside, I am building a CaseLabs rig with that exact theme, whatever it takes, gotta love the combination of Black, Orange and White.

Looking forward seeing a lot more Jameswalt1, very curious how it will differ from how I imagine mine would look like.

Also for anyone interested, here's a picture from one of Ronsanut's projects from about a year ago, same color scheme as the Titanfall Controller, to give people a hint of what it could look like, featuring a *White* SM8 with *Black* Components and *Orange* Carbon Fiber Vinyl.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zhrooms*
> 
> Hehe, I know I wasn't the only one thinking this, the second I first laid eyes on the Titanfall Xbox One Controller I knew deep inside, I am building a CaseLabs rig with that exact theme, whatever it takes, gotta love the combination of Black, Orange and White.
> 
> Looking forward seeing a lot more Jameswalt1, very curious how it will differ from how I imagine mine would look like.
> 
> Also for anyone interested, here's a picture from one of Ronsanut's projects from about a year ago, same color scheme as the Titanfall Controller, to give people a hint of what it could look like, featuring a *White* SM8 with *Black* Components and *Orange* Carbon Fiber Vinyl.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice, thanks for sharing!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> What size Res did you get? I was thinking of changing out my Pump/Res set up for something similar to what you are going to do. Can you tell me the dimension from bottom of pump to top of res?


It's the 150mm version (length)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imersa*
> 
> Well of course it would be rude not to sub. I think you'll be extremely happy with the starting point we've got you to on the custom case ;D


Awesome man, can't wait









For anyone who hasn't seen Parvum System's own build log here on OCN check it out immediately - it's absolutely STUNNING:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1428084/parvum-systems-project-magnus

These guys are magicians with acrylic


----------



## tju76

So ready for this


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Well there's no escaping subbing on this. Been playing Titanfall today


----------



## Barefooter

See what happens... I don't log into OCN for an entire weekend, James starts another build log and already has eight pages of subscribers!

The Robocop build was amazing so I'm in for the ride on this one too! Looking forward to the eye candy James.


----------



## Ragsters

I'm just wondering if you think it's necessary to install a Anti-Cyclone adapter on the bottom of your reservoir?


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Some pics of a few things I unboxed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My shiny bits:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must say I'm a huge fan of the build quality on these new EK rads:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Swiftech MCP35x begging to have it's warranty defaced
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bitspower reservoir and pump top along with the new EK pump housing:
> 
> 
> 
> These Coolermaster JetFlo fans are seriously really solid:
> 
> 
> 
> The Xbone controller:
> 
> 
> First few things I'm going to do include setting up the main components on a test bench, OS installation, making sure everything is good, and constructing the pump/reservoir, finish fan and pump sleeving then mounting the GPU blocks as well as the CPU and ram blocks. Basically the usual stuff while I wait for the case. When the case arrives then I'll be able to figure out radiator painting, armor painting, backplate painting etc... first I need to get a good idea of the color scheme by looking at things mocked up inside the case.
> 
> My plan is to also do a lot of custom vinyl graphics detailing on the case and on some of the components, this will be one of the later things I do however because I'll need to see the build as a whole to really plan it out. I'll probably seek some community input for that.


Twinning.








Nice pictures.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> I'm just wondering if you think it's necessary to install a Anti-Cyclone adapter on the bottom of your reservoir?


I'm willing to bet he is going to use one. Might just not be in the pics...otherwise, it's tornado time!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Twinning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice pictures.
> I'm willing to bet he is going to use one. Might just not be in the pics...otherwise, it's tornado time!


With the fluid being Aurora 2, I'm ok with a little tornado, it'll look great


----------



## FrancisJF

any news on the case?


----------



## RagingPwner

Subbed! Can't wait for this!


----------



## Hukkel

Looks to become an amazing build for sure!
I am in.

Kinda Sad Swiftech isn't doing the entire thing. The 35X pump is indeed great. I have used it in two client builds now and have been very happy with it.


----------



## luciddreamer124

Hey James can you pull the core out of those radiators to paint the casings like the XSPC AX rads?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> Hey James can you pull the core out of those radiators to paint the casings like the XSPC AX rads?


Yes you can


----------



## luciddreamer124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Yes you can


Cool thanks! Very excited for the build!


----------



## iamkraine

It would be totally awesome if you could tell us when to expect updates


----------



## imersa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrancisJF*
> 
> any news on the case?


It was meant to leave the UK yesterday, it is however leaving tomorrow. Kinda put a lot of effort in!

Thought I'd break the news here.

Thanks for the project Magnus shoutout James! My thread here was nothing quite as busy as yours! You've one awesome following


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imersa*
> 
> It was meant to leave the UK yesterday, it is however leaving tomorrow. Kinda put a lot of effort in!
> 
> Thought I'd break the news here.
> 
> Thanks for the project Magnus shoutout James! My thread here was nothing quite as busy as yours! You've one awesome following










































Here's the completed Swiftech pump along with the EK nickel body and Bitspower reservoir attachment. I think it turned out awesome. Imagine some orange Aurora swirling around inside


----------



## FrancisJF




----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *imersa*
> 
> It was meant to leave the UK yesterday, it is however leaving tomorrow. Kinda put a lot of effort in!
> 
> Thought I'd break the news here.
> 
> Thanks for the project Magnus shoutout James! My thread here was nothing quite as busy as yours! You've one awesome following
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the completed Swiftech pump along with the EK nickel body and Bitspower reservoir attachment. I think it turned out awesome. *Imagine some orange Aurora swirling around inside*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

Oooo yes, imagining it now. Smexy.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Yep, subbed!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## MunneY

ohhhhhh wow


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrancisJF*


lol! Made my night


----------



## Jameswalt1

More stuff unboxed.... Check out the cute little 80mm Noiseblocker fan


----------



## FrancisJF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*


what color you gonna paint it?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrancisJF*
> 
> what color you gonna paint it?


Well, when I get the case and mock install stuff I'll get an idea if I want to leave it black or paint it white, same with the gpu backplates. It all depends on the color balance. Remember the case is mostly white too.

However, I do predict painting it white as well as the gpu backplates, radiators, 80mm fan-blades (x3) and power supply. Most likely a matte white, not glossy.


----------



## kingchris

Res for the win !







dont need to see anymore


----------



## MillerLite1314

subbed!


----------



## jdk90

I'm so late already... Subbed!


----------



## FrancisJF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Well, when I get the case and mock install stuff I'll get an idea if I want to leave it black or paint it white, same with the gpu backplates. It all depends on the color balance. Remember the case is mostly white too.
> 
> However, I do predict painting it white as well as the gpu backplates, radiators, 80mm fan-blades (x3) and power supply. Most likely a matte white, not glossy.




and can't wait to see more


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> More stuff unboxed.... Check out the cute little 80mm Noiseblocker fan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Whites are looking real good in those shots.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Well, when I get the case and mock install stuff I'll get an idea if I want to leave it black or paint it white, same with the gpu backplates. It all depends on the color balance. Remember the case is mostly white too.
> 
> However, I do predict painting it white as well as the gpu backplates, radiators, 80mm fan-blades (x3) and power supply. Most likely a matte white, not glossy.


How about a orange - black - and white theme like the controller? That would look pretty boss









Jeffinslaw


----------



## Ragsters

Am I correct in saying that the stand for the swifter heatsink is much wider than the EK heatsink?

Edit: Talking about the pump heatsink.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> How about a orange - black - and white theme like the controller? That would look pretty boss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeffinslaw


LOL, that's actually the entire idea for the build









The orange inside will mostly be coming from the coolant and a little in the sleeving. The black from fan frames and other small things, with the main base being white. But as I said I need to mock everything together to figure out the right color balance in my head.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Am I correct in saying that the stand for the swifter heatsink is much wider than the EK heatsink?


No, same size


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Am I correct in saying that the stand for the swifter heatsink is much wider than the EK heatsink?
> 
> Edit: Talking about the pump heatsink.


Yes, here is what they look like.
Swiftech


EK


The base is wider on the Swiftech unit.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Am I correct in saying that the stand for the swifter heatsink is much wider than the EK heatsink?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Yes, here is what they look like.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Swiftech
> 
> 
> EK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The base is wider on the Swiftech unit.


Oh, I misunderstood, thought he was talking about the stock body


----------



## PCModderMike

Can confirm, Swiftech heatsink is much wider.

__
https://flic.kr/p/8740366822


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Can confirm, Swiftech heatsink is much wider.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/8740366822


Yeah, I totally thought he meant the stock body :durp:

Love, love, love those white fittings and blue coolant









I'm setting up the components on a test bench right now to check everything and install the OS


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Can confirm, Swiftech heatsink is much wider.
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/8740366822


Damn that pic is sexy.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Jimhans1* 

Yes, here is what they look like.
Swiftech


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







EK


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







The base is wider on the Swiftech unit.

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1* 

Oh, I misunderstood, thought he was talking about the stock body









Quote:
Originally Posted by *PCModderMike* 

Can confirm, Swiftech heatsink is much wider.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





__
https://flic.kr/p/8740366822




Thanks guys! Yeah, I was hoping, more like wishful thinking, that they were the same dimension so I can swap them out and use the same holes that I already drilled. Oh well.


----------



## vaporizer

wow, three days and over 100 posts. I will catch up later, but...

SUBBED


----------



## Jameswalt1

Set up and ready to roll... Too cumbersome to set it on my desk and be able to type, so I just used my old rig Robocop as a makeshift stand









You have to get some use out of these old rigs laying around right?


















The ultimate cup of coffee - a Turkish from Phil'z










And while waiting for this....










...I'll appropriately play some Titanfall on the ol' Xbone


----------



## DizZz

That armor is going to look so cool


----------



## iamkraine

If its not a secret. What do you do for a living?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamkraine*
> 
> If its not a secret. What do you do for a living?


I'm the sales manager at a Mercedes store


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> I'm the sales manager at a Mercedes store


You want to hook me up with an SLS?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> You want to hook me up with an SLS?


I have one on the showroom floor 40,000 off msrp


----------



## deafboy

So much in....

I miss the bay area


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> I have one on the showroom floor 40,000 off msrp


What a deal! I'll take two


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> I have one on the showroom floor 40,000 off msrp


$40,000 off you say? I'll take two!


----------



## RecklessN1

This look sooooo nice


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *iamkraine*
> 
> If its not a secret. What do you do for a living?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the sales manager at a Mercedes store
Click to expand...

And being part machine helps with your sales skills?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> And being part machine helps with your sales skills?


I suppose.. If you look above it looks like I just sold 4 SLS's to two forum members


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> And being part machine helps with your sales skills?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose.. If you look above it looks like I just sold 4 SLS's to two forum members
Click to expand...

Good point...you guys are now obligated.


----------



## B3L13V3R

This...


----------



## abirli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> I suppose.. If you look above it looks like I just sold 4 SLS's to two forum members


i was just racing an sls amg in maryland last week with my vette. sooo quick. we didnt get a opportunity to go from a roll but we were chasing each other.

he was wayyy more careless than i was though hahah


----------



## Jameswalt1

Update:

Everything went smooth, lots of Prime95 and 3dMark completed and nothing needs RMA'd









I also installed Titanfall and apparently I hit the internet-time-of-day jackpot because it literally downloaded the 50gb game in about 7 minutes. I played a match and finished first place by a good margin using a 360 controller









Now everything is taken apart again and I can start mounting GPU blocks etc... Then I'll be in a mild holding pattern until the case arrives because as I stated in a previous post, I don't know what I'm painting yet until I see everything mocked up together.

I really can't wait to see how the case turned out, I've not seen pictures or anything - it'll be a great surprise. I want to take a second to thank Mr. @B NEGATIVE for connecting me with Justin at Parvum Systems, I'm positive the custom case for this build wouldn't have come to fruition without him


----------



## gr3nd3l

In a little late but I am subbed.
Also I will take one of those Mercedes if someone else is buying


----------



## Jameswalt1

I'd appreciate the votes for Mod of the Month for my Robocop build if you think it deserves it!









http://www.overclock.net/t/1475684/mod-of-the-month-march-voting-closing-april-1st


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> I'd appreciate the votes for Mod of the Month for my Robocop build if you think it deserves it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1475684/mod-of-the-month-march-voting-closing-april-1st


You got my vote


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> You got my vote


And mine


----------



## Neo Zuko

Subbed for a local builder (I'm in the North Bay Area). I thought about doing a Titanfall theme myself at one point.


----------



## cgipson1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> And mine


Ditto!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Thanks gents!

I'll have some updates on this build soon too


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Thanks gents!
> 
> I'll have some updates on this build soon too


Can't wait! Lots of photos please


----------



## Jameswalt1

I blocked both GPU's tonight. Am I the only one here that hates blocking gpu's, it's really monotonous


----------



## wthenshaw

Pffft. Quit complaining and show us some eye candy


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Pffft. Quit complaining and show us some eye candy


It was funny, I blocked one and when I was blocking the second one I realized that I had missed some ridiculously small thermal pads on the first one and had to open that one back up and do it again grrrr lol










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## wthenshaw

I just wish that a company would make a block for my GPU darn it.


----------



## FrancisJF

Those small things matter?


----------



## Inelastic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> It was funny, I blocked one and when I was blocking the second one I realized that I had missed some ridiculously small thermal pads on the first one and had to open that one back up and do it again grrrr lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Lol, I can relate. When I put on the block to my gpu last week, I missed a strip. EVGA doesn't cover them with their cooler which is why I initially missed it. Unfortunately for me, I already had it under water and running for a week before I realized it. It's not something that I think was needed since EVGA didn't include cooling on it themselves and there was actually a tiny gap between block and chips, but my anal retentiveness forced me to tear it down and put the themal pad on it.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Update: Got stuff blocked and set up on a test bench to get some tube routing done





































Of course the backplates and armor will come back off for painting







...


----------



## JambonJovi

Updates








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*


The board in its current state with the cards and blocks reminds me of a mini version of RoboCop.

Also, very VERY nice test bench. Does it fold like a briefcase ?


----------



## wthenshaw

Those blocks


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Update: Got stuff blocked and set up on a test bench to get some tube routing done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course the backplates and armor will come back off for painting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow that looks amazing! What is your photography setup? Your pictures are top notch


----------



## PCModderMike

Dem photos


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Wow that looks amazing! What is your photography setup? Your pictures are top notch


Lots of this: http://www.amazon.com/Savage-Seamless-Background-Paper-yards/dp/B0002ER2YQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1396279601&sr=8-2&keywords=savage+seamless+background+paper

This kit: http://www.amazon.com/CowboyStudio-Photography-Portrait-Continuous-Umbrellas/dp/B003WLY24O/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1396279646&sr=8-1&keywords=umbrella+light+kit

2 of these: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000HHQ94C/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i01?ie=UTF8&psc=1

These: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0041SS07W/ref=wms_ohs_product?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I usually arrange 4 lights total and I also bounce a 430ex ii flash off of the ceiling. Camera is a 70D with 90% of the shots using this lens:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000EW8074/ref=wms_ohs_product?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Of course all of this is followed up with some Adobe Lightroom








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Dem photos












Although it sucks how bad this website compresses photos when you upload them, they look half the quality of the original image unless of course you select "view original". I may start using imgur or something, but I don't know if you can embed several images at once.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Dem photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although it sucks how bad this website compresses photos when you upload them, they look half the quality of the original image unless of course you select "view original". I may start using imgur or something, but I don't know if you can embed several images at once.
Click to expand...

That's why I use Flickr...imgur would work too though. It's also a way around the 10MB upload limit that OCN has.

__
https://flic.kr/p/13367951743


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> That's why I use Flickr...imgur would work too though. It's also a way around the 10MB upload limit that OCN has.


With Flickr do you have to copy and paste each embed code at once or can you embed several photos at the same time? That's the only thing holding me back, If I want to upload 10 photo's I don't want to have to copy and paste 10 individual links... #lazy/timeconsuming


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> That's why I use Flickr...imgur would work too though. It's also a way around the 10MB upload limit that OCN has.
> 
> 
> 
> With Flickr do you have to copy and paste each embed code at once or can you embed several photos at the same time? That's the only thing holding me back, If I want to upload 10 photo's I don't want to have to copy and paste 10 individual links... #lazy/timeconsuming
Click to expand...

LOL...it requires copying and pasting each link...so yea, look at my log, time consuming it was. But it's not *that bad.*


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> LOL...it requires copying and pasting each link...so yea, look at my log, time consuming it was. But it's not *that bad.*


Ok... Fine.... I'll start doing that


----------



## Buehlar

Whoa... I almost missed the show!









Only a week old, now I must catch up!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Whoa... I almost missed the show!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only a week old, now I must catch up!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Small update: As you readers out there may recall I mentioned towards the beginning that I'd be outsourcing vinyl graphics to be made for various design elements on the case and inside to carry over the same art style of the Xbone controller. Well I decided that I'm just going to make the graphics myself and I ordered a Silhouette Cameo as well some accessories and a ton of vinyl sheets: matte orange, matte black and matte light grey. I will most likely use it with my Surface Pro for mobility reasons. Should be fun, I'm really excited about it. This has nothing to do with he parts I'm painting, just the orange, black and grey design patterns, mainly exterior











On a side note, due to peer pressure from @PCModderMike I went back through this entire log and updated every photo with an embedded version from imgur for 10x higher quality photo uploads. All photos now will be done that way









Also thanks to everyone that voted and helped make my Robocop build OCN build-of-the-month for March 2014










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Wiz766

16 pages late but I am here for the party/ride/journey!


----------



## FrancisJF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Wiz766

^^^*****


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrancisJF*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I can't describe how much I love this


----------



## mAs81

Congrats on winning the MOTM,man your build is awesome!!!!Here's to another great build








Can't wait to see your vinyls!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


We got RoboCop riding a unicorn..Your move internet.....


----------



## mfknjadagr8

I love how you say coping links is time consuming but you setup the elaborate setup for taking pictures







I like it just find it a little ironic...you do some amazing work I voted for robocop it turned out amazing...if you ever just have to get rid of an "old rig" ill take it off your hands







id have to sell my car to afford that


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> On a side note, due to peer pressure from @PCModderMike I went back through this entire log and updated every photo with an embedded version from imgur for 10x higher quality photo uploads. All photos now will be done that way


This is how things were supposed to be done from the beginning!







keep the pictures coming!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Whoa... I almost missed the show!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only a week old, now I must catch up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small update: As you readers out there may recall I mentioned towards the beginning that I'd be outsourcing vinyl graphics to be made for various design elements on the case and inside to carry over the same art style of the Xbone controller. Well I decided that I'm just going to make the graphics myself and I ordered a Silhouette Cameo as well some accessories and a ton of vinyl sheets: matte orange, matte black and matte light grey. I will most likely use it with my Surface Pro for mobility reasons. Should be fun, I'm really excited about it. This has nothing to do with he parts I'm painting, just the orange, black and grey design patterns, mainly exterior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note, due to peer pressure from @PCModderMike I went back through this entire log and updated every photo with an embedded version from imgur for 10x higher quality photo uploads. All photos now will be done that way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Also thanks to everyone that voted and helped make my Robocop build OCN build-of-the-month for March 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...


----------



## badjz

Subd......


----------



## Jameswalt1

Update:

The Silhouette Cameo arrived! Along with some black, grey and orange vinyl. I decided I had to give it a test run and what better than a Titanfall logo cut and randomly placed on the Cameo itself









It was extremely easy to set up and I had this quick test cut done within 1 hour of opening the box. Mind you I took no time to really calibrate the feed or the blade, but either way the thing is relatively simple to get going and produce something. My first quick impression is very positive, I can't wait to use it for this build









Here's the box along with the vinyl next to the Xbone controller:




The Silhouette Studio software on my Surface:



The test sheet of vinyl loaded and cutting:



The cut:



The actual shape with excess pealed away:



You use this transfer paper for application of the decal:




Peal the decal up:



Applied randomly to the actual Cameo for testing purposes:



Peal the transfer paper off:



And there you go!:


----------



## Jakewat

That's awesome, much better than the old painful scalpel method that i use for vinyl lol.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jakewat*
> 
> That's awesome, much better than the old painful scalpel method that i use for vinyl lol.


Lol, yeah just a bit









It'll be very useful for creating accurate complex patterns like the one below for example:


Spoiler: pattern


----------



## Wiz766

JamesWalt1, between this and RoboCop can you stop being so awesome at/with computers? The Marine Corps doesnt pay me enought try and build these awesome works of art.







:thumb:


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Update:
> 
> The Silhouette Cameo arrived! Along with some black, grey and orange vinyl. I decided I had to give it a test run and what better than a Titanfall logo cut and randomly placed on the Cameo itself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was extremely easy to set up and I had this quick test cut done within 1 hour of opening the box. Mind you I took no time to really calibrate the feed or the blade, but either way the thing is relatively simple to get going and produce something. My first quick impression is very positive, I can't wait to use it for this build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the box along with the vinyl next to the Xbone controller:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Silhouette Studio software on my Surface:
> 
> 
> 
> The test sheet of vinyl loaded and cutting:
> 
> 
> 
> The cut:
> 
> 
> 
> The actual shape with excess pealed away:
> 
> 
> 
> You use this transfer paper for application of the decal:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peal the decal up:
> 
> 
> 
> Applied randomly to the actual Cameo for testing purposes:
> 
> 
> 
> Peal the transfer paper off:
> 
> 
> 
> And there you go!:


Looks like a fun toy. Maybe I missed it, but how are you going to be using it for the build?


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> JamesWalt1, between this and RoboCop can you stop being so awesome at/with computers? The Marine Corps doesnt pay me enought try and build these awesome works of art.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:


it gets worse on the GI Bill ha.

excited to see how your vinyls turn out James and congrats on MOTM!


----------



## Hukkel

That looks like a great tool man. Thanks for sharing it with us!


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Looks like a fun toy. Maybe I missed it, but how are you going to be using it for the build?


He's creating his own patterns in vinyl for the Titanfall theme.


----------



## cgipson1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Update:
> 
> The Silhouette Cameo arrived! Along with some black, grey and orange vinyl. I decided I had to give it a test run and what better than a Titanfall logo cut and randomly placed on the Cameo itself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was extremely easy to set up and I had this quick test cut done within 1 hour of opening the box. Mind you I took no time to really calibrate the feed or the blade, but either way the thing is relatively simple to get going and produce something. My first quick impression is very positive, I can't wait to use it for this build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the box along with the vinyl next to the Xbone controller:


Man... Now I am wanting one of these, lol!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> He's creating his own patterns in vinyl for the Titanfall theme.


Indeed. In a very tasteful manor I will be creating vinyl patterns for the case. It's also a great tool to create custom center stickers for fan blades


----------



## PCModderMike

EDIT: Cool^








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Looks like a fun toy. Maybe I missed it, but how are you going to be using it for the build?
> 
> 
> 
> He's creating his own patterns in vinyl for the Titanfall theme.
Click to expand...

Right, that's kind of a given.







I was looking for some specifics...as in, placing these vinyl patterns all over the case?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Right, that's kind of a given.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was looking for some specifics...as in, placing these vinyl patterns all over the case?


On the case, but certainly not all over, just tastefully capturing the theme


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Right, that's kind of a given.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was looking for some specifics...as in, placing these vinyl patterns all over the case?
> 
> 
> 
> On the case, but certainly not all over, just tastefully capturing the theme
Click to expand...

Sounds like a solid plan.


----------



## imersa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> On the case, but certainly not all over, just tastefully capturing the theme


Case has to be with you any day now! Damn international. However, teaser photos from cutting etc tomorrow!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imersa*
> 
> Case has to be with you any day now! Damn international. However, teaser photos from cutting etc tomorrow!


Teaser photos pleeeeeease!


----------



## NoGuts

subbed


----------



## yurvalentine

Subbed


----------



## DizZz

MOAR UPDATES


----------



## Jameswalt1

Fun with fittings!


----------



## MunneY

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Fun with fittings!






soooooooooo sexy


----------



## PCModderMike




----------



## luciddreamer124

Once you use black sparkle, it's hard to go with anything else... (except maybe white







)

Look's amazing


----------



## DizZz

Got to love fittings. Excellent photography work as always - you never fail to impress


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> Once you use black sparkle, it's hard to go with anything else... (except maybe white
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Look's amazing


Thanks, yeah I looked for alternatives for this build but black sparkle or any kind of black nickel is just too cool for school










Meanwhile in my garage... I have like $1500 in matte black Bitspower fittings I need to sell one of these days, I have zero interest in using them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Got to love fittings. Excellent photography work as always - you never fail to impress


----------



## Wiz766

oh-my-god


----------



## Neo Zuko

Is that Cameo device considered a quality vinyl cutter?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Zuko*
> 
> Is that Cameo device considered a quality vinyl cutter?


The quality is absolutely stellar. The result looks no different than if I went to a shop to have it done.


----------



## Neo Zuko

Nice.


----------



## cpachris

Fairly inexpensive also. Could be a nice little modders tool. Looking forward to seeing how it comes out.


----------



## Jameswalt1

I got an awesome email this morning from Justin at Parvum Systems - some teaser pics of the case. It's seriously amazing looking









The case should be with me any day now...


----------



## cpachris

Ooooooo. I don't think I realized the case itself was going to be custom......

Nice. Love the color scheme.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Dude that case it off the chain... hate to see the pricetag on it if you bought it though


----------



## DizZz

Wow so excited to see full pictures of it!


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Wow so excited to see full pictures of it!


----------



## B3L13V3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> I got an awesome email this morning from Justin at Parvum Systems - some teaser pics of the case. It's seriously amazing looking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The case should be with me any day now...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Simply amazing work...


----------



## AcutusVentus

How is the pump/res going to mount to the case? Does that ek heatsink come with a floor or side wall mount? Imo that would look way sexier than clips around the res


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcutusVentus*
> 
> How is the pump/res going to mount to the case? Does that ek heatsink come with a floor or side wall mount? Imo that would look way sexier than clips around the res


Indeed, it will mount to the floor. It's designed that way and has sound dampening legs.


----------



## rRansom

Awesome update. Can't wait to see you receive the new case so you can put up a couple of pron shots. You're probably more excited than I am and I look forward to more awesomeness!


----------



## mAs81

The case looks absolutely sick!Top show from PARVUM once again!


----------



## v3n0m90

God damn I can't wait to see some more of this!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Got some painting done and I spent an unnecessary amount of time cutting vinyl for the back of the motherboard, even though it'll never ever be seen









There will be some vinyl detail work on the front side and on the GPU backplates once I get the case and figure out a good balance.

I also sleeved the little Thermal Armor fan.


----------



## cpachris

Like that armour with the white backplates. Going to look good.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpachris*
> 
> Like that armour with the white backplates. Going to look good.


Thanks, yeah it should look stellar with the orange aurora coolant running next to them and through the blocks


----------



## Neo Zuko

Make me want a 3D printer to make my own Titanfall case


----------



## Buehlar

Beautiful as always!


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Got some painting done and I spent an unnecessary amount of time cutting vinyl for the back of the motherboard, even though it'll never ever be seen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There will be some vinyl detail work on the front side and on the GPU backplates once I get the case and figure out a good balance.
> 
> I also sleeved the little Thermal Armor fan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Your attention to detail is astounding - I wouldn't have even considered sleeving the fan on the mobo.


----------



## bkal117

That mobo deserves a golden bench to be mounted on, such a shame it's beatiful detailing will hide in an even more attention grabbing custom case.







:1eyed2


----------



## Dazmode

tight fit!


----------



## B3L13V3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dazmode*
> 
> tight fit!


----------



## BlockLike

that case... I think I just wet myself a little bit


----------



## kpoeticg

Damn brotha, we need more communication on this site. I've been waiting for this log to start. I was just flippin through stren's thief log and saw this as "Next Thread" in the bottom right corner.









SUBBED


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Damn brotha, we need more communication on this site. I've been waiting for this log to start. I was just flippin through stren's thief log and saw this as "Next Thread" in the bottom right corner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SUBBED


Pretty sure he posted it in the robocop thread, silly goose


----------



## kpoeticg

Lol, i followed his robocop thread to his poll thread, voted for the Parvuum, then got kinda busy with watercooling disasters LOLLL.


----------



## Wiz766

So gorgeous!


----------



## vladnik

Been away from this thread for a week and BAM! Pictures








I love your work, keep the pictures coming
















,
~nik


----------



## ccRicers

Freakin' nice stuff. Can't wait to see the case in full. Something about a completely acrylic case that just makes me smile.


----------



## FrancisJF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I got an awesome email this morning from Justin at Parvum Systems - some teaser pics of the case. It's seriously amazing looking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The case should be with me any day now...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Got some painting done and I spent an unnecessary amount of time cutting vinyl for the back of the motherboard, even though it'll never ever be seen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There will be some vinyl detail work on the front side and on the GPU backplates once I get the case and figure out a good balance.
> 
> I also sleeved the little Thermal Armor fan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Painted the rads....


----------



## luciddreamer124

Those rads look great! Is that spray paint or high end stuff?


----------



## DizZz

Looking good


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> Those rads look great! Is that spray paint or high end stuff?


Krylon Dual Paint+Primer. It's crazy they don't offer them in white to begin with, they look so good


----------



## wermad

sub'd


----------



## Jakewat

That white is so good it almost blends into your background. And as usual, great photography!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jakewat*
> 
> That white is so good it almost blends into your background. And as usual, great photography!


lol, yeah I actually took some shots using black background paper but it looked gray, not black. So I went back to white









Turns out everyone on amazon.com complains about the same black background paper being gray not black :/


----------



## kpoeticg

Damn bro, this is coming along beautiful already. Those rads look like that came like that from the factory. Great paint job!!!!!

Did you remove the shroud first, or just tape newspaper over the fins?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Damn bro, this is coming along beautiful already. Those rads look like that came like that from the factory. Great paint job!!!!!
> 
> Did you remove the shroud first, or just tape newspaper over the fins?


Thanks! I took them completely apart and then painted them


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Update:
> 
> Everything went smooth, lots of Prime95 and 3dMark completed and nothing needs RMA'd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also installed Titanfall and apparently I hit the internet-time-of-day jackpot because it literally downloaded the 50gb game in about 7 minutes. I played a match and finished first place by a good margin using a 360 controller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now everything is taken apart again and I can start mounting GPU blocks etc... Then I'll be in a mild holding pattern until the case arrives because as I stated in a previous post, I don't know what I'm painting yet until I see everything mocked up together.
> 
> I really can't wait to see how the case turned out, I've not seen pictures or anything - it'll be a great surprise. I want to take a second to thank Mr. @B NEGATIVE for connecting me with Justin at Parvum Systems, I'm positive the custom case for this build wouldn't have come to fruition without him


No thanks required James,you will do it justice,of that I have no doubt.

I really should do a S.2 myself but im still saving for a desk mill to make the bits i want....cant let Justin and Shaun have all the fun. They will be making bits for my CH4IR scratch build tho.









Subbed as usual.

BTW If anyone can handle choking on the business end of my 40mm burst cannon or MultiTarget then feel free to add me to Origin.


----------



## snef

can wait to see more pics

your pics are so exceptionnal

follow this for sure


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> BTW If anyone can handle choking on the business end of my 40mm burst cannon or MultiTarget then feel free to add me to Origin.


Challenge accepted, as soon as I buy it! Loved the beta but been short on cash since. Guess it's pretty cheap on CJSKEYS right now.

Side note: do you still hang around in the gamersplatoon TS3?


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> BTW If anyone can handle choking on the business end of my 40mm burst cannon or MultiTarget then feel free to add me to Origin.
> 
> 
> 
> Challenge accepted, as soon as I buy it! Loved the beta but been short on cash since. Guess it's pretty cheap on CJSKEYS right now.
> 
> Side note: do you still hang around in the gamersplatoon TS3?
Click to expand...

Yah,ask for the Troll King and they will move you to me,you will be forever scrolling otherwise.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Krylon Dual Paint+Primer. It's crazy they don't offer them in white to begin with, they look so good


Totally agree, I would buy white ones. Although AX240s are available in white


----------



## Ragsters

Love, love, love the white PE rads. I bought the AX in white for my build but if they had these in white I would of bought those instead no question.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Yah,ask for the Troll King and they will move you to me,you will be forever scrolling otherwise.


Awesome, played a bit of space engineers today with Mr Beans in my community's TS3 so will definitely jump in GP when I've got Titanfall.


----------



## Jameswalt1

I'm really really hoping the case arrives tomorrow, I'm off of work so it will be a photo frenzy at my house if it arrives






















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> No thanks required James,you will do it justice,of that I have no doubt.
> 
> I really should do a S.2 myself but im still saving for a desk mill to make the bits i want....cant let Justin and Shaun have all the fun. They will be making bits for my CH4IR scratch build tho.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snef*
> 
> can wait to see more pics
> 
> your pics are so exceptionnal
> 
> follow this for sure


Thanks man, dito








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Looking good


Thank you sir








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Love, love, love the white PE rads. I bought the AX in white for my build but if they had these in white I would of bought those instead no question.


Thanks! I had considered the white AX rads but I remember reading in a log somewhere that they weren't pure pure white, slightly off white. I honestly really dig the design of the PE rads anyway and I enjoy the fact that I haven't seen too many builds using them.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Thanks! I had considered the white AX rads but I remember reading in a log somewhere that they weren't pure pure white, slightly off white. I honestly really dig the design of the PE rads anyway and I enjoy the fact that I haven't seen too many builds using them.


Check out my sig rig picture. The AX rads matches the Caselabs case pretty well but I'm sure the acrylic in the Parvum case is a lot more white.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> I'm really really hoping the case arrives tomorrow, I'm off of work so it will be a photo frenzy at my house if it arrives


Oh man, I can't wait to see pictures of this case. But let's be honest, it will probably be a photo frenzy whenever you get the case haha


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Check out my sig rig picture. The AX rads matches the Caselabs case pretty well but I'm sure the acrylic in the Parvum case is a lot more white.


Nice build. Now that you mention it, it was actually Parvum in their build log that mentioned the AX rads being slightly off white from acrylic. I hope the white I used matches








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Oh man, I can't wait to see pictures of this case. But let's be honest, it will probably be a photo frenzy whenever you get the case haha


Yeah who am I kidding, I'm taking a hundred pictures of the case parts and case regardless of when it arrives, lol


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Yeah who am I kidding, I'm taking a hundred pictures of the case parts and case regardless of when it arrives, lol


Any update on when the case will be arriving?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Any update on when the case will be arriving?


Any day, just hoping for tomorrow


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Any day, just hoping for tomorrow


Can't wait for the photos


----------



## luciddreamer124

I didn't like the stock white of the AX rads at all. It seemed yellow tinged. Against pure white acrylic it would probably look terrible. You're paint job looks great though.


----------



## imersa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> I didn't like the stock white of the AX rads at all. It seemed yellow tinged. Against pure white acrylic it would probably look terrible. You're paint job looks great though.


It is for sure a slightly off white. You may be able to see this better in the Magnus thread. You will see the same white acrylic used to get an idea. It's a shame as not a single other rad has come close to the AX from XSPC. The EK ones I used in the Veer build, and the over all finish was pretty bad IMO. More the paint so I imagine a good paint job has resolved this here.


----------



## duckweedpb7

Dat titanfall, subbed great work as always!


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Any day, just hoping for tomorrow


C'mon man! At least show us the tracking info. The wait is unbearable


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imersa*
> 
> It is for sure a slightly off white. You may be able to see this better in the Magnus thread. You will see the same white acrylic used to get an idea. It's a shame as not a single other rad has come close to the AX from XSPC. The EK ones I used in the Veer build, and the over all finish was pretty bad IMO. More the paint so I imagine a good paint job has resolved this here.


Yeah the stock black on the PE rads is a little cheap, it feels "powdery", not a nice finish.


----------



## Jameswalt1

I just hot a lovely doorbell ring, a package from England... Upon closer inspection, it appears to be from....... PARVUM SYSTEMS


----------



## Jimhans1

Sweet


----------



## Wiz766

YAY


----------



## rRansom

Waiting for pictures..









Not a hundred, but I don't mind if it's that many.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> I just hot a lovely doorbell ring, a package from England... Upon closer inspection, it appears to be from....... PARVUM SYSTEMS


*slaps Jameswalt1*

GET ON WIT DA UNBOXING!


----------



## mAs81

Oh,the suspense ..


----------



## Jameswalt1

Unboxing and overly OCD photo process is currently underway...


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Unboxing and overly OCD photo process is currently underway...


Booyah!









Take a few of them alongside RoboCop pls


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> Booyah!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take a few of them alongside RoboCop pls


Yes yes I like this idea.


----------



## BramSLI1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Unboxing and overly OCD photo process is currently underway...


Awesome! I can't wait.


----------



## Jameswalt1

I can't express enough how amazing this is going to look. It's unbelievable. It's seriously a work of acrylic art @imersa. I just got done with parts photos, I'll upload those then put it together


----------



## yoi

question about that mobo backplate

did u make that or its part of the mobo , because if u did that ... omg i wish i had your talent / vision / imagination . if u didnt , you sure know how to pop out details , to the point that it makes it your own creation


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoi*
> 
> question about that mobo backplate
> 
> did u make that or its part of the mobo , because if u did that ... omg i wish i had your talent / vision / imagination . if u didnt , you sure know how to pop out details , to the point that it makes it your own creation


Part of the armor kit, I just painted it and made the decals


----------



## cpachris

Listen. You hear that? That's the sound of F5 keys being worn out all over the world right now.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpachris*
> 
> Listen. You hear that? That's the sound of F5 keys being worn out all over the world right now.


I was thinking it would be funny if I just never uploaded anything


----------



## cpachris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> I was thinking it would be funny if I just never uploaded anything


You could probably continue the tease for about 2 days before some member goes and finds you and takes pictures of it themselves.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpachris*
> 
> You could probably continue the tease for about 2 days before some member goes and finds you and takes pictures of it themselves.


April fools day = missed opportunity









Preparing parts photos now...


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> I was thinking it would be funny if I just never uploaded anything


You... you wouldn't... right ?!


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpachris*
> 
> You could probably continue the tease for about 2 days before some member goes and finds you and takes pictures of it themselves.


Lol, there can't be that many Benz dealers in the Bay Area with a sales manager named James


----------



## bg92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> April fools day = missed opportunity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Preparing parts photos now...


It's been 50 minutes and still no pics


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bg92*
> 
> It's been 50 minutes and still no pics


Inbound.. ~10 minutes


----------



## kpoeticg

The countdown begins


----------



## Jameswalt1

Here are the parts! Time to figure out how to put this bad boy together









(no, seriously, I have no idea how this thing goes together...







)


----------



## cpachris

Tough to get a feel for it from the pieces. Must see it together. You think it will take long?

And I second the idea of taking some by the 900D so we can get some real perspective on it's size.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpachris*
> 
> Tough to get a feel for it from the pieces. Must see it together. You think it will take long?
> 
> And I second the idea of taking some by the 900D so we can get some real perspective on it's size.


Couple of hours... when it's built I'll set it next to my 900D for sure


----------



## mAs81

DAYUM!!!That looks awesome!!!Can't wait for you to put it all together


----------



## kpoeticg

OK OK, that was definitely worth the wait









SOOOOOO glad you went with the Parvuum. This is gonna be another epic build =)


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpachris*
> 
> Tough to get a feel for it from the pieces. Must see it together. You think it will take long?
> 
> And I second the idea of taking some by the 900D so we can get some real perspective on it's size.


Same....definitely wanna see it next to your 900D.








Now hurry up


----------



## WiSK

Parvum love


----------



## ccRicers

Can't wait to see this bad boy put together. A lot of those shapes look kind of far out there, even for this kind of case.

And where in the world could one get those cubes to join the pieces together? Other than from buying a Parvum case I mean. Those would work nice for DIY projects.


----------



## kpoeticg

Yeah those cubes are pretty brilliant for joining sections.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Backside and floor is together...

(BTW, regarding those cubes, Parvum mentioned in their build log that they have them custom made)


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Brb, need to go clean my keyboard..... too amazing.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## wermad

Overload....


----------



## wthenshaw

Checking back every minute for progress pics....................................


----------



## Jameswalt1

Whole case is together, pictures in a couple of hours. It's truly magnificent


----------



## Wiz766




----------



## wermad

Gundam approves as well:


----------



## AcutusVentus




----------



## rRansom

BTW, don't you dare hold out on the photos once they're available. You have a social responsibility for the community, for teasing us.


----------



## MillerLite1314

the suspense is killing me


----------



## ccRicers

Now we're cookin'...


----------



## DizZz

Put it together faster!


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Put it together faster!


This!


----------



## batmanwcm

Subbed. I love he look of Parvum cases.


----------



## MrBojanglles88

just got done reading through all 30 pages, just got to where case building is finished an hour ago. THE SUSPENSE IS KILLING ME! (all 10sec of it!)


----------



## daydreamdc

Can't wait :3


----------



## derickwm

Oof dat color scheme. Love it.


----------



## PCModderMike

Abu approves. One fine case.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Just took all of the case photos, eating now then some lightroom, then posting them. ~1.5hrs


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Just took all of the case photos, eating now then some lightroom, then posting them. ~1.5hrs


NO NOW!


----------



## Elyminator

take better photos so editing is not needed it's a case for gods sake not a teenage girl


----------



## rRansom

It's now 10 minutes after the 1.5 hour mark. Still waiting in suspense.


----------



## FrancisJF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Just took all of the case photos, eating now then some lightroom, then posting them. ~1.5hrs


----------



## Jameswalt1

Literally 5 more minutes....


----------



## ledzepp3

It's been 7 minutes.

We're waiting James.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Literally 5 more minutes....


He says, 8 minutes ago. Lol


----------



## ledzepp3




----------



## Jameswalt1

Here it is everyone! MASSIVE thanks to @imersa and the team at Parvum Systems, truly excellent work. They took a very crude MS Paint mock-up that I made and turned it into an absolute masterpiece. The fit and finish is bar none.

If you'd like to purchase one of their pre-made cases you can right here.


----------



## derickwm

Are you painting that pci-e bracket? Looks absolutely amazing overall. I'd kill for that case.


----------



## mocboy123

It's glorious.


----------



## ledzepp3




----------



## deafboy

Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## DizZz

Wow that is an absolutely extraordinary case


----------



## MunneY

Wow. Dat detail


----------



## roflcopter159

Wow, that is a truly incredible and 100% unique case. This build is going to look so amazing when it is finished! Quick question: what is the frosted piece of acrylic sitting at the top of the case on the PSU side?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Wow, that is a truly incredible and 100% unique case. This build is going to look so amazing when it is finished! Quick question: what is the frosted piece of acrylic sitting at the top of the case on the PSU side?


Holds the hard drives, they hang down


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Holds the hard drives, they hang down


Does it fit 1xSSD and 1x3.5" HDD?
I have to say, I would absolutely love to have this case with a different color scheme. I can't get over how amazing it looks.


----------



## wermad

Awesome case









Anticipation had the page count going


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Does it fit 1xSSD and 1x3.5" HDD?
> I have to say, I would absolutely love to have this case with a different color scheme. I can't get over how amazing it looks.


2 x HDD and 4 x SSD, thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Are you painting that pci-e bracket? Looks absolutely amazing overall. I'd kill for that case.


No I'm leaving it shiny, it'll look more in place once the fittings are in


----------



## kpoeticg




----------



## FrancisJF




----------



## Jameswalt1

LOL, thanks everyone









I've since installed the motherboard and I'm trying to visualize the loop in my head, it's tight in there - there won't be a wasted inch of space


----------



## RagingPwner

WOW!

I will most certainly be going with a Parvum case for my next build. Looks stellar James!


----------



## Wiz766

......I am seriously speechless.


----------



## JAM3S121

in bf4 everyone buys parvum cases. Its a pretty awesome little case..I almost bought one awhile back and the only thing holding me back was that space constraints and that it was almost the cost of a caselabs case


----------



## jdk90




----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> in bf4 everyone buys parvum cases. Its a pretty awesome little case..I almost bought one awhile back and the only thing holding me back was that space constraints and that it was almost the cost of a caselabs case


The newer S2 revisions have slightly more space inside, they are also so well designed that they make extremely efficient use of space, no areas are wasted.

Update: main page is now updated with progress links


----------



## B NEGATIVE

I knew Justin and Shaun would do you proud. Looks good.


----------



## JambonJovi




----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> I knew Justin and Shaun would do you proud. Looks good.


Thanks again for introducing me to them









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That might be the best gif ever to grace one of my logs, lol, you made my night


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> I knew Justin and Shaun would do you proud. Looks good.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again for introducing me to them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That might be the best gif ever to grace one of my logs, lol, you made my night
Click to expand...

You never know,I may introduce other helpful people to you....


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> That might be the best gif ever to grace one of my logs, lol, you made my night


Cheers









Despite Vashikaran Specialist's best efforts to take over the front page,
your thread put up a good fight and managed to stay strong...


----------



## Magical Eskimo

That's a badass case.

Builds like these make me consider a smaller form factor for when I next change my PC








Only thing is I struggled watercooling and fitting everything inside my storm trooper... Embarrassing hahaha


----------



## wthenshaw

Meh, don't like it...

I LOVE IT!

Now go and fill it with shiny hardware


----------



## mAs81

That is a seriously bad-ass case..


----------



## imersa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Here it is everyone! MASSIVE thanks to @imersa and the team at Parvum Systems, truly excellent work. They took a very crude MS Paint mock-up that I made and turned it into an absolute masterpiece. The fit and finish is bar none.










You are more than welcome sir! Shaun who handles the CAD, was stressed for a solid 3 days!Had to keep providing him with moral support. Photos are perfect mate, our cases really need to be photographed the right way to do them justice. You are an expert with da photos of computers.

Cant wait for more.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Wow, that is a truly incredible and 100% unique case. This build is going to look so amazing when it is finished! Quick question: what is the frosted piece of acrylic sitting at the top of the case on the PSU side?


We normally use black or white acrylic to mount the HDDs here. If you look at the top section of the case it has a second orange layer that is visible from the top. We kept the HDD section frosted clear to allow light to pass up there in case James choose to light this part of the case up.

We will wait and see :d


----------



## Buehlar

That's the case? What's the big deal? You geeks really like that???

Very disappointing...


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrancisJF*


^







saved

Great photos James. Good thing going with the dark background.


----------



## JAM3S121

how do you plan do control the fans?


----------



## yurvalentine

I am at a loss for words.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> how do you plan do control the fans?


^Also this


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Yah,ask for the Troll King and they will move you to me,you will be forever scrolling otherwise.


challenge accepted bro. hit up DoubleVisionSKG on origin. and no the name isnt just for laughs. i usually play pretty hammered. and play well in that state.

"clear my eyes of that double vision. no disguise, for double vision. that double vision always gets the best of me." - Foreigner


----------



## Barefooter

Beautiful case and amazing pics as always!


----------



## Skink910

Just read through 35 pages of jaw dropping greatness! Cant wait to see it all assembled!
















Forgot to say... Subbed.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Thanks everyone!!

Update:

The original vision is now even closer to reality, I spent the last 5 hours cutting and laying vinyl design elements into the sculpted grooves of the case:


----------



## SeeThruHead

sbisthis is some amazing work.


----------



## MunneY

Gorgeous man... Loving the theme.


----------



## DizZz

That is truly a work of art. Excellent job and love the frequent updates!


----------



## wthenshaw

Aaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhh........ Gimme!


----------



## cpachris

That picture with the controller is sweet....


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpachris*
> 
> That picture with the controller is sweet....


Thanks, yeah it puts the concept in perspective


----------



## ledzepp3

The case is a lot smaller than I anticipated. As always, looks stunning









-Zepp


----------



## cgipson1

Beautiful work! Looks like the "Future", lol!


----------



## roflcopter159

The vinyl you put on there really makes the case's lines stand out so much more. Looks awesome with the motherboard in it and the controller sitting in front!


----------



## Neo Zuko

Awesome. Now I have to do a scratch build to be the coolest. Future challenge accepted. I'll see you guys in a few years.


----------



## ccRicers

Amazing looking case!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ledzepp3*
> 
> The case is a lot smaller than I anticipated. As always, looks stunning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Zepp


Well it is a micro ATX case... But honestly you'd be amazed how well the space is used, there's not an inch wasted and you don't feel limited at all. They really are ingeniously designed


----------



## mAs81

Sooo Sexyy!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FrancisJF




----------



## Jakewat

Waiting to see how those rads look inside of this thing. Really love the design of these cases, every detail has been thoroughly thought out.

Very keen to design and scratch build an acrylic case myself. next project









And for anyone wondering, I think these are the cubes used in the case. I was told they were from Germany https://www.buerklin.com/default.asp?event=ShowArtikel(17H906)&context=SE:threaded%20cube;PHNode:SE,vt,0;ALArtikelProSeite:25&l=e&jump=ArtNr_17H906&ch=49372


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jakewat*
> 
> Waiting to see how those rads look inside of this thing. Really love the design of these cases, every detail has been thoroughly thought out.
> 
> Very keen to design and scratch build an acrylic case myself. next project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for anyone wondering, I think these are the cubes used in the case. I was told they were from Germany https://www.buerklin.com/default.asp?event=ShowArtikel(17H906)&context=SE:threaded%20cube;PHNode:SE,vt,0;ALArtikelProSeite:25&l=e&jump=ArtNr_17H906&ch=49372


Nice find on the cubes! +1

I held the rads up in the case trying to figure out the orientation, they look really fantastic. I'm currently finishing vinyl designs for the outside of the case, then subtle design details for other parts like backplates, rads, fan centers etc... then I'll go to work on the loop


----------



## Jakewat

Unfortunately they only ship within Europe, and I can't find anything like it elsewhere. Someone is going to have to get hold of some for resale.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> how do you plan do control the fans?


Using a Swiftech PWM splitter. I used one in my last build for all the pumps. I like it and it's clean looking. And it's definitely needed, the sound of these jetflo fans is no joke - the polar opposite of the NB's in my last build.


----------



## SeeThruHead

If you've got a mitre/chop saw and a drill press you could make some of those cubes out of this:

Aluminum Bar

I was going to order some for my next scratch build.


----------



## kingchris

missed 2 days, and wow, impressive case!


----------



## Flamso

This I need to see. Wonderful use of vinyl! I love it! Keep up the good work! Subbed!


----------



## freitz

Subbed


----------



## Jameswalt1

Check out the final pics from @imersa, Parvum Systems' own scratch full ATX build - absolutely epic:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1428084/parvum-systems-project-magnus/160#post_22084462


----------



## Pheozero

Besides the mindblowingly, amazing case you posted pictures of above, would you mind sharing how you painted the armor? Did you have to sand it down before you painted it?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> Besides the mindblowingly, amazing case you posted pictures of above, would you mind sharing how you painted the armor? Did you have to sand it down before you painted it?


Yes, it's very easy, I just used red scotch-brite to death on it









Update:

Outside of case is completely done and GPU's are now also installed


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Update:
> 
> Outside of case is completely done and GPU's are now also installed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks great! Can't wait to see the vinyl work you do on the inside! Those backplates make quite the nice blank canvas


----------



## Jakewat

Really loving this case, and the whole look is really starting to come together quite nicely.
How are you going to make the run from the gpu's to wherever they are going? from the bottom of them or from the top?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Looks great! Can't wait to see the vinyl work you do on the inside! Those backplates make quite the nice blank canvas


I'm playing it safe inside, very little decal work. My idea is that the entire build should look like it was a product in the Titanfall universe, so as a whole product the outside would have markings and the inside would contain the parts, so it wouldn't really have designs and patterns - like a Dell but in the Titanfall universe. There will be subtleties like serial numbers, things in Titanfall seem to have lots of serial numbers







, so if you look close on the GPU backplates you might see something, same with the rads - and it's all relevant, google any serial numbers you end up seeing in the build, but you'll have to look close. At first I thought the same thing about the backplates for example - an open canvas like you said, but remember there will be lots of tubing an fittings also (along with orange fluid) so things will start to get busy in there on its own.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jakewat*
> 
> Really loving this case, and the whole look is really starting to come together quite nicely.
> How are you going to make the run from the gpu's to wherever they are going? from the bottom of them or from the top?


I have absolutely no idea









I haven't decided if I want runs to all be straight (like Robocop) or introduce angles into the routes. All I know right now is that the pump will run straight to the lower GPU and then up... that's as far as I've planned.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> I'm playing it safe inside, very little decal work. My idea is that the entire build should look like it was a product in the Titanfall universe, so as a whole product the outside would have markings and the inside would contain the parts, so it wouldn't really have designs and patterns - like a Dell but in the Titanfall universe. There will be subtleties like serial numbers, things in Titanfall seem to have lots of serial numbers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , so if you look close on the GPU backplates you might see something, same with the rads - and it's all relevant, google any serial numbers you end up seeing in the build, but you'll have to look close. At first I thought the same thing about the backplates for example - an open canvas like you said, but remember there will be lots of tubing an fittings also (along with orange fluid) so things will start to get busy in there on its own.


You bring up a very good point! I'm sure that no matter what you end up doing, it will look awesome in the end.


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Very nice!


----------



## Buehlar

Awesome...them white backplates....so clean.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> *snip*
> I haven't decided if I want runs to all be straight (like Robocop) or introduce angles into the routes. All I know right now is that the pump will run straight to the lower GPU and then up... that's as far as I've planned.


Would love to see angles for this one James. I'm sure that either way would look great but dem angles are already there









Hmmm with black, orange or white tubing, maybe a combination of those colors....I think they would all fit this beauty


----------



## HeavyUser

Oh Lord Mother of Mary.......its.......beautiful


----------



## mAs81

Looks great!!Every update results in me being in awe!Keep it up!!


----------



## Pimphare

I'll just be sitting here..

..patiently awaiting updates.


----------



## yurvalentine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pimphare*
> 
> I'll just be sitting here..
> 
> ..patiently awaiting updates.


Ditto


----------



## Jameswalt1

Thanks guys, I'll have some updates tomorrow


----------



## MetallicAcid

Hey James!

I just found this build after it had been featured on Parvum's Facebook page! I can't believe that I missed it!! Great work so far mate!! I am now going out run out and pick up a vinyl plotter









Best regards,
Justin


----------



## w35t

subd


----------



## Jameswalt1

Coffee at the ready, time to work on this bad boy


----------



## mAs81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*


Oooo,classy!!Me jelly


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Coffee at the ready, time to work on this bad boy


Go go go!


----------



## Jameswalt1

I'm currently working on mock-up positioning of stuff, the Swiftech pump assembly is going to be a tight fit... Most likely I'll switch the front fans to a pull positioning rather than push, it'll break up the colors more and give the pump visually more breathing room.

When I lay the roof on with the rad also attached it gets pretty tight in there, but only in a way that'll be a fun challenge... Routing some acrylic tube is going to be interesting. Should look amazing when complete, I love the look of a build that fills the case, and as I've said before while the case is tight inside the space is not wasted it's extremely well designed. Once filled these things look like they were built for what you put in it.

Here's a couple of quick pics:

(Please ignore the awful pattern on my working mat







)


----------



## rRansom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Coffee at the ready, time to work on this bad boy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## ccRicers

You know, I had a weird dream that I received that exact DDC heatsink housing (I've been eyeing it for some time) and was disappointed that it was just chrome plated plastic. I'm sure that isn't really the case as it would be all metal!


----------



## ZephyrBit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> You know, I had a weird dream that I received that exact DDC heatsink housing (I've been eyeing it for some time) and was disappointed that it was just chrome plated plastic. I'm sure that isn't really the case as it would be all metal!


You too?


----------



## aznpersuazn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> I'm currently working on mock-up positioning of stuff, the Swiftech pump assembly is going to be a tight fit... Most likely I'll switch the front fans to a pull positioning rather than push, it'll break up the colors more and give the pump visually more breathing room.
> 
> When I lay the roof on with the rad also attached it gets pretty tight in there, but only in a way that'll be a fun challenge... Routing some acrylic tube is going to be interesting. Should look amazing when complete, I love the look of a build that fills the case, and as I've said before while the case is tight inside the space is not wasted it's extremely well designed. Once filled these things look like they were built for what you put in it.
> 
> Here's a couple of quick pics:
> 
> (Please ignore the awful pattern on my working mat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Talk about a snug fit! I love it more every day.

I only have one question: What types of screws are you using to attach the radiators & fans to the case? Do you screw them from the outside, if so are they visible from the outside, or is there a cover sheet?


----------



## BramSLI1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznpersuazn*
> 
> Talk about a snug fit! I love it more every day.
> 
> I only have one question: What types of screws are you using to attach the radiators & fans to the case? Do you screw them from the outside, if so are they visible from the outside, or is there a cover sheet?


It really is coming along isn't it. I can't wait to see how James decides to route the acrylic tubing. This is turning into a truly epic build.


----------



## Jameswalt1

At his stage I have the rads and fans installed. No pics of that yet (later), but here are some pics of the fans with the custom center decals I made:







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BramSLI1*
> 
> It really is coming along isn't it. I can't wait to see how James decides to route the acrylic tubing.


lol, me too - I have absolutely no idea right now








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznpersuazn*
> 
> I only have one question: What types of screws are you using to attach the radiators & fans to the case? Do you screw them from the outside, if so are they visible from the outside, or is there a cover sheet?


Yes, each panel has two sheets, one being an outer sheet that covers the screws










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## ccRicers

Those fans look pretty slick









And I never though of the outer sheets being used to cover the screw heads. Here I was thinking you absolutely needed flat-head screws or just deal with them sticking out.


----------



## DizZz

What fans are those?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> What fans are those?


Coolermaster JetFlo's. I can't express enough how solid they are. Outside of the insane noise, they're my new favorite fan.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Coolermaster JetFlo's. I can't express enough how solid they are. Outside of the insane noise, they're my new favorite fan.


Hmm never heard of those. I'll have to look into them since I love the look. Have you ever had a chance to compare them to GT AP-15s?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Hmm never heard of those. I'll have to look into them since I love the look. Have you ever had a chance to compare them to GT AP-15s?


To be honest I've never used AP-15's. I'm more of an aesthetics person so I usually buy fans based on appearances first then performance. Obviously I stay sensible and pair up products that make sense for the build at hand. Usually I go for Noiseblocker fans, but these JetFlos' have the best in-hand build quality of any fan I've held (IMO). Ironic because usually I'm not a fan of cooler master products period.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> To be honest I've never used AP-15's. I'm more of an aesthetics person so I usually buy fans based on appearances first then performance. Obviously I stay sensible and pair up products that make sense for the build at hand. Usually I go for Noiseblocker fans, but these JetFlos' have the best in-hand build quality of any fan I've held (IMO). Ironic because usually I'm not a fan of cooler master products period.


Ha the pun in the last sentence









I'm usually weary of CM products as well which is why I'm surprised at your description of their build quality! I just bought two to try out so thanks for the recommendation


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Ha the pun in the last sentence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm usually weary of CM products as well which is why I'm surprised at your description of their build quality! I just bought two to try out so thanks for the recommendation


Cool. You'll know what I mean the second you hold one


----------



## Jameswalt1

Rads installed









I did lots of other routing and planning things today,nothing to really take pictures of yet, but here's shots of the build with the rads in and fans lit up


----------



## RagingPwner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*


----------



## Jakewat

Looking great! I was skeptical about those Jetflo's at first, but seeing the little customs touches you have added really makes them fit the theme perfectly. To be honest though, I am a bit worried about how the pump/res will look put among all this, I guess I am just going to have to wait to be proven wrong


----------



## mAs81

Wow,it's starting to look really cool!
Truth be told,CM has stepped up their game,at least in the quality department IMO..At least with their latest PSUs and fans!
Keep it man,it's really beautiful...


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jakewat*
> 
> Looking great! I was skeptical about those Jetflo's at first, but seeing the little customs touches you have added really makes them fit the theme perfectly. To be honest though, I am a bit worried about how the pump/res will look put among all this, I guess I am just going to have to wait to be proven wrong


Thanks, I think the JetFlo's are perfect









For the pump, you mean in terms of the tight fit? - If so never fear, it's all under control.

(not to mention I strive for perfection, so I wont let the pump/res not work perfectly







)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> Wow,it's starting to look really cool!
> Truth be told,CM has stepped up their game,at least in the quality department IMO..At least with their latest PSUs and fans!
> Keep it man,it's really beautiful...


Thanks! Yeah their new PSU's are pretty pimp too, now they just need to make a case that isn't cheap and tacky looking


----------



## AwesomeEngineer

I think we all can say without a doubt is that you put time and dedication in your work. You can clearly see it in the pictures you take.
That my friend, is one beautiful looking machine or should I say, mini Titan.









Good Job.


----------



## kpoeticg

Amazing pics brotha.

I hate how easy you make this look. Love the updates tho









Definitely another epic james build!!!


----------



## imersa

OH MY OH MY


----------



## PolyMorphist




----------



## B NEGATIVE

Amazing what some vinyl can do.....I need a plotter.


----------



## DizZz

I think this might be my favorite build I've seen on OCN. Amazing work


----------



## v3n0m90

Oh my god. This soooo sexy. Awesome work dude! Also, your photography is pretty God damn good!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AwesomeEngineer*
> 
> I think we all can say without a doubt is that you put time and dedication in your work. You can clearly see it in the pictures you take.
> That my friend, is one beautiful looking machine or should I say, mini Titan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Job.


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imersa*
> 
> OH MY OH MY



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Amazing what some vinyl can do.....I need a plotter.


Dude, it's my favorite purchase in a long time. It's so fun and when used tastefully it is indeed amazing what it can do. It can become obsessively time consuming though









It's also great how easy the software is. I was skeptical of the software before I used it, I figured it would be too basic - but it's ridiculously deep, intuitive and most of all extremely easy. They nailed it. It's like the complete opposite of using an adobe program for the first time, where you turn it on and have zero idea how to do a basic thing (anyone remember those feelings







), with the Silhouette software you fall right in now matter how deep it is, they just did a good job plain and simple. Also btw you can cut things with a max size of 30cm x 300cm which is huge.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> I think this might be my favorite build I've seen on OCN. Amazing work



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v3n0m90*
> 
> Oh my god. This soooo sexy. Awesome work dude! Also, your photography is pretty God damn good!


Thank you sir








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AwesomeEngineer*
> 
> I think we all can say without a doubt is that you put time and dedication in your work. You can clearly see it in the pictures you take.
> That my friend, is one beautiful looking machine or should I say, mini Titan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Job.


Thanks, taking the pictures are my favorite part! Once you have a routine and the equipment you need on standby it's really easy to quickly set up and get good shots after each update. Although I do have to give a lot of thanks to my wife for being so understanding of our dining room being a computer lab/photo studio at the moment


----------



## cgipson1

Speaking of photography, I was wondering if you would share how you are lighting your shots?


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cgipson1*
> 
> Speaking of photography, I was wondering if you would share how you are lighting your shots?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Lots of this: http://www.amazon.com/Savage-Seamless-Background-Paper-yards/dp/B0002ER2YQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1396279601&sr=8-2&keywords=savage+seamless+background+paper
> 
> This kit: http://www.amazon.com/CowboyStudio-Photography-Portrait-Continuous-Umbrellas/dp/B003WLY24O/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1396279646&sr=8-1&keywords=umbrella+light+kit
> 
> 2 of these: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000HHQ94C/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i01?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> These: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0041SS07W/ref=wms_ohs_product?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> I usually arrange 4 lights total and I also bounce a 430ex ii flash off of the ceiling. Camera is a 70D with 90% of the shots using this lens:
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000EW8074/ref=wms_ohs_product?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> Of course all of this is followed up with some Adobe Lightroom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although it sucks how bad this website compresses photos when you upload them, they look half the quality of the original image unless of course you select "view original". I may start using imgur or something, but I don't know if you can embed several images at once.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cgipson1*
> 
> Speaking of photography, I was wondering if you would share how you are lighting your shots?


Will do. The next time I shoot I'll take a picture of the set up and describe my personal process.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*


Thanks for quoting, however the black background setup is slightly different, I'll show both









It'll be easiest if I just shoot a quick video so I can speak.


----------



## cgipson1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*


Thanks.... OP is getting some very even, flat lighting... I figured it was something like this. Almost like a large lightbox, lol!


----------



## JambonJovi

OP delivers! ...after every single update


----------



## rRansom

Really love that case! Not a single inch was wasted.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Coolermaster JetFlo's. I can't express enough how solid they are. Outside of the insane noise, they're my new favorite fan.


you know... the noise could add to the effect after all it is being modeled somewhat like a titan which is big loud and mean


----------



## SawyerAngelo

Subbed







AMAZING work! I want to see the finished product! Titanfall has quickly become my most favorite multiplayer game, it's so much dang fun


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Ah man this looks so epic so far. Can't wait to see how the tubing routes go!


----------



## B3L13V3R




----------



## MrBojanglles88

/vote mod of the month

beautiful work and photos! Keep 'em comin!









edit: Just remembered sponsored =/= Motm


----------



## Jameswalt1

After some tube routing observation I'm most likely going to be doing some tube bending. I'm mixed in this category because usually I prefer fittings and straight acrylic as most of you know. However I'm a huge fan of what @lowfat and @B NEGATIVE have done with it as well as a few others.

I'll be sticking with 45 degree bends as I think that will blend with the rest of the build the best. I ordered a 13mm bending kit from monsoon as well as a few fittings I'll need. Should be fun and will really tie the tube into the build more.

Over the next 24hrs I should have some pics of a modified AX860 to share...


----------



## rRansom

Not to put any pressure on you, James, but you brought this onto yourself.









http://www.webcountdown.net/?a=jmLUJOD&k=OrHq


----------



## Lovidore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rRansom*
> 
> Not to put any pressure on you, James, but you brought this onto yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.webcountdown.net/?a=jmLUJOD&k=OrHq


Your name is fitting for this post.

+1


----------



## ZephyrBit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lovidore*
> 
> Your name is fitting for this post.
> 
> +1


Your name is


----------



## ProfeZZor X




----------



## ProfeZZor X

I knew this was a work in progress when you first dropped hints of your next build after the Robocop, but after going through all several pages of this build just now... WOW!!!


----------



## FrancisJF

Makes me wonder, what kind of camera you got there James?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProfeZZor X*
> 
> I knew this was a work in progress when you first dropped hints of your next build after the Robocop, but after going through all several pages of this build just now... WOW!!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


LOL
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrancisJF*
> 
> Makes me wonder, what kind of camera you got there James?


Canon 70D


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

Back to back MOTM... Has that even been done before?


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apocalypse Maow*
> 
> Back to back MOTM... Has that even been done before?


He's got to finish it first!









Where dem updates at?


----------



## rRansom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Where dem updates at?





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rRansom*
> 
> Not to put any pressure on you, James, but you brought this onto yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.webcountdown.net/?a=jmLUJOD&k=OrHq






He still has four and a half hours left.
































Still super excited.


----------



## ledzepp3

_Let's get movin' James!_



Gimme dem updates bro


----------



## Jameswalt1

LOL, ok updates....

Power Supply is done after a couple of hours of very detailed vinyl work, and I think it looks really clean









Also sponsor ColdZero came through with some delicious looking SLI bridge covers, one white and one black so I can choose which will look best, most likely the black, but we'll see....

If you're unfamiliar with ColdZero seriously check out the site, he makes some seriously cool parts from SLI bridge covers to reverse-ATX mod kits for a 900D (also hundreds of parts for other cases), as well as lightboxes, custom parts to order, custom GPU backplates... The list goes on.

I busted out my macro lens to show the detail on the inlayed logo on the bridges, really nice work.


----------



## kpoeticg

Sweet. Really lovin the ColdZero SLI Bridges. He is a beast. I've never ordered anything from him cuz i've been stubborn lately and wanna do everything myself. I'm sure i'll be buying some stuff from him in the future though.

Edit: I really love all the expanding he's been doing to his site since his hiatus which seemed like forever


----------



## rRansom

Wow. Looks really sweet.


----------



## DizZz

Your attention to detail is in another world. I would have never thought about that!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Per a previous request....


----------



## Wiz766




----------



## luciddreamer124

I love the PSU!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> I love the PSU!


Thanks! It's subtle, but a nice detail. Still looks like a Corsair branded PSU at first but then at second glance it's like a parallel universe Corsair PSU









Just trying to figure out what to do with the SSD...


----------



## Wiz766

Yeah the PSU is gorg!
I love those two cases next to each, the two I have wanted but am too cheap to buy


----------



## mAs81

Top par job from Coldzero , plus the PSU is really out of this world!What kind of sleeving are you going to go with?Color-wise,I mean..


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> Top par job from Coldzero , plus the PSU is really out of this world!What kind of sleeving are you going to go with?Color-wise,I mean..


I just gave sponsor Ensourced Custom Sleeved Cables my "order" of custom length cables. I also sent him a box of the @Lutro0 stealth combs to incorporate into all of the scratch cables. Colors will obviously be black, orange and white, although I threw some grey in too


----------



## mAs81

Sounds great Jameswalt!!!Can't wait to see it all come together..


----------



## kpoeticg

Damn brotha, you got some pretty sweet sponsorship for this build. Congrats on that!!! You earned it with Robocop most definitely

I have a bunch of the Clear Stealth Combs for my cables too. Not sure when i'll get around to that tho.


----------



## Lovidore

This is glorious. Simply glorious.

Edit: I was just looking over the blocks and rads...

How on earth are you going to drain the loop? Things look really tight in there.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apocalypse Maow*
> 
> Back to back MOTM... Has that even been done before?


It wont happen with this one either,sponsored builds are not allowed to enter. The last 4 of my builds have been exempt for this reason


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> It wont happen with this one either,sponsored builds are not allowed to enter. The last 4 of my builds have been exempt for this reason


I kinda think the no sponsored builds rule doesn't make sense...

I mean, the companies didn't sponsor him some attention to detail and build concepts... Hmmm.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Per a previous request....
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wow, almost like night and day.
Also I really like the PSU...it's the small details that are really making this build stand out.


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> It wont happen with this one either,sponsored builds are not allowed to enter. The last 4 of my builds have been exempt for this reason


So Close Impact can't be in the running when it's done... BOOOOOO! We need a write in section for voting


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apocalypse Maow*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> It wont happen with this one either,sponsored builds are not allowed to enter. The last 4 of my builds have been exempt for this reason
> 
> 
> 
> So Close Impact can't be in the running when it's done... BOOOOOO! We need a write in section for voting
Click to expand...

Sadly not,it will be in a BITTECH MOTM tho.

There is a thread in the suggestions forum about a changing the rules if you wish to express your displeasure.


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Per a previous request....
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Good man James! It looks awesome. Some difference haha
Would you consider paining one of the sides of the PSU white
to match the back of the case ? Or are you keeping it as it is ?

Also... post #500. Woop woop.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> Good man James! It looks awesome. Some difference haha
> Would you consider paining one of the sides of the PSU white
> to match the back of the case ? Or are you keeping it as it is ?
> 
> Also... post #500. Woop woop.


Thanks.

I will not be painting the PSU for a couple of reasons, main reason being that there is enough white and 75% of the cables on the backside will be white too. Also the black PSU showing through the side vent and the backside has a good contrast to the white.


----------



## seross69

looking great james!! I am so jelly


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lovidore*
> 
> This is glorious. Simply glorious.
> 
> Edit: I was just looking over the blocks and rads...
> 
> How on earth are you going to drain the loop? Things look really tight in there.


That's a great question... I don't know right now. I was working on the loop today and whilst I found two ways to incorporate a drain valve neither look clean enough for my personal aesthetic goals for the build. I may not use one as crazy as that sounds, but if I can't get one to look perfect enough I wont.

One other possibility is a valve towards the top-rear of the build with the intention of turning the build upside down to drain it.

The loop itself is looking super clean....








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> looking great james!! I am so jelly


Thanks


----------



## Lovidore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> That's a great question... I don't know right now. I was working on the loop today and whilst I found two ways to incorporate a drain valve neither look clean enough for my personal aesthetic goals for the build. I may not use one as crazy as that sounds, but if I can't get one to look perfect enough I wont.
> 
> One other possibility is a valve towards the top-rear of the build with the intention of turning the build upside down to drain it.
> 
> The loop itself is looking super clean....


Would flipping the front 240 rad to have the ports at the bottom complicate the loop?

You could have an outlet into a Q-fitting which you could drill a hole under, and then just put in a stop fitting with a g1/4* adapter.


----------



## mocboy123

This is really cool.


----------



## Solonowarion

Yes


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lovidore*
> 
> Would flipping the front 240 rad to have the ports at the bottom complicate the loop?
> 
> You could have an outlet into a Q-fitting which you could drill a hole under, and then just put in a stop fitting with a g1/4* adapter.


Rad can't be flipped - wont fit. I am however looking into a clean through-the-floor solution.


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> I am however looking into a clean through-the-floor solution.


I'd venture to say you can do it! With the right fittings that is.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pimphare*
> 
> I'd venture to say you can do it! With the right fittings that is.


Indeed. I have a whole tool box of Black Sparkle fittings, but I ran out of fillports. Just ordered one with fast shipping









I'll run a tube either to the floor or to a port out the back side of the motherboard.

One thing I'm loving about this case is that if I need more acces to plumb the tubing I can easily just remove the floor or roof


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Indeed. I have a whole tool box of Black Sparkle fittings, but I ran out of fillports. Just ordered one with fast shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll run a tube either to the floor or to a port out the back side of the motherboard.
> 
> One thing I'm loving about this case is that if I need more acces to plumb the tubing I can easily just remove the floor or roof


I would've sent ya one via priority James...I bought too many!


----------



## Hukkel

I love the gfx on the outside of the case. Really that techy style Titanfall has.

Also that vinyl cutting tool is great.

Coming together really nice!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Sorry there's been no updates for a few days.... I've been working and life and stuff...

However in between those two things I did get down to the important business at hand - this build









I've got the 3 80mm Noiseblocker fans mounted and sleeved, I also had to create wires for them since they come with little pwm stubs hanging off the side for extensions to be attached, so I just made and sleeved custom length cables for them.

Also, and here's the biggy, the loop is 90% complete and its looking clean, really clean









I just have one tube left to install. I also got the drain valve figured out and it looks perfect imo. One area that gave me trouble was the connection from the top of the front rad to the top of the reservoir, the space is really tight and when space is tight like that it's important to have a few millimeters on every side of things so it looks clean - however, after 3 HOURS of playing with at least 25 configurations I finally found a configuration of fittings that looks clean and mathematically works. The holes just couldn't line up, it was a nightmare. Thank god I can remove the top of the case to get in there









Hopefully I'll have the loop finished late tomorrow with pics!

At that point the build will be roughly 80% done. Then I'll get cable management done etc... And of course fill the loop with some amazing looking orange Aurora 2.

Ensourced Custom Sleeved Cables emailed me and said my custom cables are almost done too...


----------



## Jakewat

There better be some pictures inbound








Can't wait to see what the coolant will look like in this build too!


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Titanfall is soooo yesterday,now its all about Ghost Recon Phantoms FTP.........









You heard it here first.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Titanfall is soooo yesterday,now its all about Ghost Recon Phantoms FTP.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You heard it here first.


Hahaha


----------



## Jameswalt1

Loop photo's inbound ~20 mins...


----------



## Jakewat

You really love building up anticipation with your eta's


----------



## AcutusVentus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Loop photo's inbound ~20 mins...


Do I stay up until 12:10...... DUH







Cannot wait as I personally am building an matx watercooled setup in a corsair 350d. I am curious to see how you are tackling routing the tubing from the top of the front rad to the pump as almost no x-flow 240mm rads fit in matx cases. This is a problem I am still wrangling with


----------



## jdk90

Good thing it's only 5PM here, I can wait alllllll night


----------



## TimeToKill

Been 26min's


----------



## mAs81

I'm holding my breath..


----------



## AcutusVentus

Think of all the people o this thread right now busy reloading this page instead of posting


----------



## TimeToKill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcutusVentus*
> 
> Think of all the people o this thread right now busy reloading this page instead of posting


I think I just broke my F5 key


----------



## mAs81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TimeToKill*
> 
> I think I just broke my F5 key


I think I broke my finger(I'm on my tablet)
And I'm still holding my breath


----------



## Jameswalt1

And... 20 minutes 1 hour later...


----------



## mAs81

Finally,air!! ;-)
As always your loop is beautiful!!Nice bending job,
Kudos..I like the way the bottom tube connects the pump to the lower GPU!


----------



## TimeToKill

[Where's a bucket when you need one]

Very Impressive build and photo's for that matter
Can't wait to see this bad boy wired & filled


----------



## Jakewat

Looks great, nice to see some bends from you. Defiantly Looks like it was a challenge to get right, that drain valve also looks perfect there.

keen to see the fluid flowing through this. What's the eta on your cables?


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Very nice,the 1st GPU to rad run is out of line a little tho....the mobo behind it has many upright lines that draw the eye to it


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jakewat*
> 
> Looks great, nice to see some bends from you. Defiantly Looks like it was a challenge to get right, that drain valve also looks perfect there.
> 
> keen to see the fluid flowing through this. What's the eta on your cables?


Thanks. I actually did a lot of bends for the Robocop build but never used them, it didn't fit the build. Here however I love them. I was fortunate (completely lucky) enough to do all of the bends here without a single wasted tube. I guess it was fate







Granted these are mainly 45 degree uncomplicated bends.

Cables should be here early next week (I hope). I still have lots of miscellaneous stuff to do, for example I need to make marks and remove the entire floor to drill the holes for the pump mount. But because this case is awesome I can totally do that without disconnecting any of the loop








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Very nice,the 1st GPU to rad run is out of line a little tho....the mobo behind it has many upright lines that draw the eye to it


Yeah that's one of those weird ones that looks perfect from one angle and not another, I may have to twist the 45 degree fitting a little. Easily handled


----------



## kingchris

Nice tubing, must be hard working on a small case


----------



## Buehlar

Yes...yes...YES







Very nice


----------



## BlockLike

I just messed my pants!


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jakewat*
> 
> Looks great, nice to see some bends from you. Defiantly Looks like it was a challenge to get right, that drain valve also looks perfect there.
> 
> keen to see the fluid flowing through this. What's the eta on your cables?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. I actually did a lot of bends for the Robocop build but never used them, it didn't fit the build. Here however I love them. I was fortunate (completely lucky) enough to do all of the bends here without a single wasted tube. I guess it was fate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Granted these are mainly 45 degree uncomplicated bends.
> 
> Cables should be here early next week (I hope). I still have lots of miscellaneous stuff to do, for example I need to make marks and remove the entire floor to drill the holes for the pump mount. But because this case is awesome I can totally do that without disconnecting any of the loop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Very nice,the 1st GPU to rad run is out of line a little tho....the mobo behind it has many upright lines that draw the eye to it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah that's one of those *weird ones that looks perfect from one angle and not another*, I may have to twist the 45 degree fitting a little. Easily handled
Click to expand...

I know what you mean.....


----------



## WiSK

Really excellent work there James









Very inspiring


----------



## JambonJovi

Dem pics! Dat loop!


----------



## PCModderMike

Impressive work James. All of the fans are running as exhaust?


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Impressive work James. All of the fans are running as exhaust?


Looks like the front is intake and the top and rear are exhaust.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VulgarDisplay88*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Impressive work James. All of the fans are running as exhaust?
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the front is intake and the top and rear are exhaust.
Click to expand...

Ah yes. Looking closer at this photo I can see it now.


----------



## Wiz766

This is so pretty. No ****


----------



## yurvalentine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> This is so pretty. No ****


This build is sexy. All the ****.


----------



## nepToon

very nice indeed.

I would've loved it more with 90° bends and all straight runs on the left side.
Nonetheless it's looking absolutely stunning and they all have that 45° angle (ram-cpu) which is pleasing for the eye too.

time to fill her up ! =)


----------



## Barefooter

The loop looks great and the drain is perfect there, nice and easy to get to.


----------



## BramSLI1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> And... 20 minutes 1 hour later...


Well worth the wait! What a beautiful build and I can't wait to see it all up and running!


----------



## DizZz

That looks so amazing James! Are you planning on doing any lighting?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Thanks everyone!

Next up cabling, cable management, numerous other small thingy's and finally filling the loop. I will be making a video again to unveil the final product but of course plenty of photos leading up to that (just no photos of loop filled until video is posted)








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> That looks so amazing James! Are you planning on doing any lighting?


For this moment only the fans, but I will play with LED's in the CPU block also, depends how it looks. I'm not heavy into too much lighting, 90% of the time light strips etc.. end up looking cheap.


----------



## luciddreamer124

It's looking phenomenal James.

Did you use that same Krylon dual paint for the motherboard cover?


----------



## Pimphare

Oh hot damn that looks amazing sir!!


I didn't expect 2 GPUs to fit in there very good either, but you've made it work perfectly! Nice job on the acrylic tubing bends also. So much better than just using a bunch of fittings IMO.


----------



## Lutfij

James - I absolutely love what you've done with the case/system as a whole!







I was eyeing the XB one controller a long time back but I held off purchase since MS hasn't outed the official support on the controller...or am I wrong?

This being said, I YUM SUBBED









Looking forward to this projects finale


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> It's looking phenomenal James.
> 
> Did you use that same Krylon dual paint for the motherboard cover?


Yes, but the Satin version - not gloss. I used gloss on the backplates and radiators.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutfij*
> 
> James - I absolutely love what you've done with the case/system as a whole!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was eyeing the XB one controller a long time back but I held off purchase since MS hasn't outed the official support on the controller...or am I wrong?
> 
> This being said, I YUM SUBBED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to this projects finale


Thanks! No support yet.. hopefully soon


----------



## AwesomeEngineer

I would give anything for that build.

Awesome job!


----------



## v3n0m90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> And... 20 minutes 1 hour later...


God damn this is looking insanely clean. I think I am in love.

This whole build along with Magus really makes me want to whip up a 3D model for Parvum to possibly make me a custom case. Star Wars themed


----------



## FrancisJF

James makes our rig look like *****


----------



## JAM3S121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Using a Swiftech PWM splitter. I used one in my last build for all the pumps. I like it and it's clean looking. And it's definitely needed, the sound of these jetflo fans is no joke - the polar opposite of the NB's in my last build.


Interesting, I have a lamptron fc5v3 and one of the reasons I didn't get a parvum s1 case was because I wanted to use this to keep noise levels down. Do all the fans need to be PWM for that pwm splitter/


----------



## Anoxy

Turned out amazing James. Once you get it booted up, It'd be sweet if you could share some temps. That's a lot of power in a small space

Also, what color are you sleeving the cables?


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> Interesting, I have a lamptron fc5v3 and one of the reasons I didn't get a parvum s1 case was because I wanted to use this to keep noise levels down. Do all the fans need to be PWM for that pwm splitter/


I think they work with PWM fans only. I'm not 100% pos but they may "power up" 2pin fans but you won't have any control over them whatsoever.


----------



## Neo Zuko

I like it - 'nuff said.


----------



## B3L13V3R




----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Turned out amazing James. Once you get it booted up, It'd be sweet if you could share some temps. That's a lot of power in a small space
> 
> Also, what color are you sleeving the cables?


Of course I will









Cables are being made by Ensourced Custom Sleeved Cables, White, Black, Grey and Orange are being used.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> Interesting, I have a lamptron fc5v3 and one of the reasons I didn't get a parvum s1 case was because I wanted to use this to keep noise levels down. Do all the fans need to be PWM for that pwm splitter/


I don't think it would work on non-PWM fans. I personally don't like fan controllers etc.. they are too messy. What I usually to with 3 pin fans is just use a voltage step-down adapter for each fan (connected to a splitter or Power Distribution Board.


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Of course I will
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I personally don't like fan controllers etc.. they are too messy. What I usually to with 3 pin fans is just use a voltage step-down adapter for each fan (connected to a splitter or Power Distribution Board.


Amen to that! This is something I need to learn to do. Probably would have saved me some cash. Do you know of any resources on a "how-to" guide for this method? I have a power distribution board that is just collecting dust lol.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Subbed for the fín


----------



## Ragsters

Are there any led holes on the DDC Top Upgrade Kit? Not the pump top but the adapter thingy that attaches to the reservoir and pump top.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Are there any led holes on the DDC Top Upgrade Kit? Not the pump top but the adapter thingy that attaches to the reservoir and pump top.


Only two 5mm holes in the pump top


----------



## DarthBaggins

Like that pump top over the alphacool I have on my Frankenstein build, it's nice and flush w/ the pump.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Only two 3mm holes in the pump top


Why does this say otherwise?
http://www.bitspower.com.tw/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=6_7_18&products_id=3103

Also Frozen says the top needs 5mm holes.
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/21026/ex-pmp-253/Bitspower_Laing_DDC_MCP35x_Series_Pump_Top_-_Acrylic_BP-DDCTAC-CL.html?tl=g30c107s1806
Quote:


> The top is also prepped for a pair of 5mm LEDs that can be used to illuminate the top itself.


----------



## McMogg

I liked this build, then I played Titanfall, and now I love it.

Such a cool style, and Parvum did one hell of a job with that case.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Why does this say otherwise?
> http://www.bitspower.com.tw/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=6_7_18&products_id=3103
> 
> Also Frozen says the top needs 5mm holes.
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/21026/ex-pmp-253/Bitspower_Laing_DDC_MCP35x_Series_Pump_Top_-_Acrylic_BP-DDCTAC-CL.html?tl=g30c107s1806


Sorry, fixed :/ 5mm just like the EK tops. Sorry typo.

One thing to note is that they are positioned on opposite sides of the top so it makes wiring the LED's cumbersome...

Whereas the EK top has the two 5mm holes positioned on the same side.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Sorry, fixed :/ 5mm just like the EK tops. Sorry typo.
> 
> One thing to note is that they are positioned on opposite sides of the top so it makes wiring the LED's cumbersome...
> 
> Whereas the EK top has the two 5mm holes positioned on the same side.


So is this image incorrect?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> So is this image incorrect?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


No that's correct too, also on opposite sides, I just didn't see the holes in the top part when I installed mine. Sorry









Personally I think that LED hole design is awful, it'll look so silly having LED wires coming out of two sides of the top and mid piece.


----------



## Hukkel

Amazingly executed. Inside and outside match very well. Top notch


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> No that's correct too, also on opposite sides, I just didn't see the holes in the top part when I installed mine. Sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I think that LED hole design is awful, it'll look so silly having LED wires coming out of two sides of the top and mid piece.


The holes are on the sides not the back? That's horrible.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Turned out amazing James. Once you get it booted up, It'd be sweet if you could share some temps. That's a lot of power in a small space
> 
> Also, what color are you sleeving the cables?
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I will
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cables are being made by Ensourced Custom Sleeved Cables*, White, Black, Grey and Orange are being used.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> Interesting, I have a lamptron fc5v3 and one of the reasons I didn't get a parvum s1 case was because I wanted to use this to keep noise levels down. Do all the fans need to be PWM for that pwm splitter/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think it would work on non-PWM fans. I personally don't like fan controllers etc.. they are too messy. What I usually to with 3 pin fans is just use a voltage step-down adapter for each fan (connected to a splitter or Power Distribution Board.
Click to expand...

Disappointing.
You are not doing these yourself? Its not hard to do.


----------



## B3L13V3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> No that's correct too, also on opposite sides, I just didn't see the holes in the top part when I installed mine. Sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I think that LED hole design is awful, it'll look so silly having LED wires coming out of two sides of the top and mid piece.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> The holes are on the sides not the back? That's horrible.


^ This and This.... ^

I am horrible _in general_ about lighting. I just don't know what to do with mine. I see the holes in the various pieces for LED's and think that there MUST be a better way. I see the lighting strips that we have had for years on the market and think, still, there has to be something better...

I guess I should just start a thread when I have the cash to spend on a few more items. First, I need to get the custom cables from Ensource, awesome dude and patient as heck. James, did you get your cables from him this time?

Anyways, I'm always inspired by James and other builders and how they pull of the great work they do. It pushes our passion of water-cooling to a whole new level. An to think that this is happening right now, with acrylic now in the "mainstream" of custom and builders pushing the envelope, still mostly at their expense.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Disappointing.
> You are not doing these yourself? Its not hard to do.


I personally don't enjoy making cables, although I do it for the fans and other miscellaneous stuff. He did my previous 2 build's cables, does a great job and is sponsoring this build.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B3L13V3R*
> 
> ^ This and This.... ^
> 
> I am horrible _in general_ about lighting. I just don't know what to do with mine. I see the holes in the various pieces for LED's and think that there MUST be a better way. I see the lighting strips that we have had for years on the market and think, still, there has to be something better...
> 
> I guess I should just start a thread when I have the cash to spend on a few more items. First, I need to get the custom cables from Ensource, awesome dude and patient as heck. James, did you get your cables from him this time?
> 
> Anyways, I'm always inspired by James and other builders and how they pull of the great work they do. It pushes our passion of water-cooling to a whole new level. An to think that this is happening right now, with acrylic now in the "mainstream" of custom and builders pushing the envelope, still mostly at their expense.


My personal preference is as little lighting as possible. I think a build looks better when it's more natural rather than nuclear









Even in the huge Robocop build the only lights are the LED's in the reservoir bases. Sure the whole rig isn't lit up like a disco, but it's extremely clean looking and looks serious when it's turned on.

In this build the most MIGHT be LED's in the CPU block plus of course the fans.

Thanks for the kind words


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> I personally don't enjoy making cables, although I do it for the fans and other miscellaneous stuff. He did my previous 2 build's cables, does a great job and is sponsoring this build.
> *My personal preference is as little lighting as possible. I think a build looks better when it's more natural rather than nuclear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even in the huge Robocop build the only lights are the LED's in the reservoir bases. Sure the whole rig isn't lit up like a disco, but it's extremely clean looking and looks serious when it's turned on.*
> 
> In this build the most MIGHT be LED's in the CPU block plus of course the fans.
> 
> Thanks for the kind words


Could not agree more. I've done pretty much the same thing with my SM8. I actually installed LED strips fully intending to use them, but then I booted it up and they didn't work, so I said screw it









The huge 880ml Aqualis res with four LEDs combined with my Dom Plat ram with their white LEDs gives my case that serious, elegant look without being too over-the-top ricer-lit-up #yoloswag. Also helps that the interior of my case is white so the light travels better.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Since the time to fill is fast approaching I decided to get a feel for dying the Mayhems Supernova Aurora 2. A lot of Orange dye, 2 Red drops and 4 Yellow drops later....

Should look amazing flowing through the build and churning in the reservoir













I also did some miscellaneous stuff like drilling the holes for the pump mount etc... as well as doing a mock cable layout on the backside for all of the fan cables.

Ensourced sent me some pics of the completed cables, here's a cropped teaser...


----------



## jnims29

Looks great! Can't wait to see it filled


----------



## mAs81

Wow,them cables seem very good..I can only imagine how cool they'll look in the case..


----------



## Jakewat

White connectors! Haven't seen many of those since the classic OEM power supplies lol








Should look great once they are installed, and that fluid looks awesome and should create a nice effect in your res.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jakewat*
> 
> White connectors! Haven't seen many of those since the classic OEM power supplies lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should look great once they are installed, and that fluid looks awesome and should create a nice effect in your res.


They're going to look so good hooked up. Our eyes and subconscious are so used to seeing connectors in black, that if they're suddenly white they'll pop out in a great way


----------



## DizZz

Wow that is a truly unique and beautiful color. Can't wait to see it actually in your build!


----------



## aznpersuazn

Great update! I love the look of the coolant.


----------



## sperson1

WOW THIS LOOK AMAZING


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Since the time to fill is fast approaching I decided to get a feel for dying the Mayhems Supernova Aurora 2. A lot of Orange dye, 2 Red drops and 4 Yellow drops later....
> 
> Should look amazing flowing through the build and churning in the reservoir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also did some miscellaneous stuff like drilling the holes for the pump mount etc... as well as doing a mock cable layout on the backside for all of the fan cables.
> 
> 
> 
> Ensourced sent me some pics of the completed cables, here's a cropped teaser...


Those cables are super sweet!

...and Robocop is spread wall to wall Ensourced's front page


----------



## roflcopter159

That coolant looks absolutely incredible! I can't wait to see it all filled


----------



## Ragsters

Just saw this and thought you might be interested.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> 
> 
> Since the time to fill is fast approaching I decided to get a feel for dying the Mayhems Supernova Aurora 2. A lot of Orange dye, 2 Red drops and 4 Yellow drops later....
> 
> Should look amazing flowing through the build and churning in the reservoir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also did some miscellaneous stuff like drilling the holes for the pump mount etc... as well as doing a mock cable layout on the backside for all of the fan cables.
> 
> Ensourced sent me some pics of the completed cables, here's a cropped teaser...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> That coolant looks absolutely incredible! I can't wait to see it all filled


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> That coolant looks absolutely incredible! I can't wait to see it all filled


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> That coolant looks absolutely incredible! I can't wait to see it all filled


Agreed!

Makes me really want to drink it!









I had to come back and see if you filled it yet...

@James

You are an inspiration to us all my friend. I loved 900CSQ...then there was my love for Robocop.

Never cared for too much for the color orange before but you help people see beauty in everything!










I'm gonna re-post this on every page so I'll have something refreshing to look at while I'm refreshing.....: D


----------



## Lovidore

Aww James this is shaping up to be one sexy build.

Question about your loop config (which looks fantastic by the way). Why* did you opt to bend tubes rather than use fittings, was it for aesthetics, or was it too hard to work with fittings?

Also, why favor the 45s over the 90s? Is the space too* little to bend 90s without kinking the tube?

Can't wait till it's finished!

Edit: Ooh and the dye. Is this Aurora 2 supposed to be for display purposes as the previous aurora was, or does it have a longer life before having to change the coolant?


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lovidore*
> 
> Aww James this is shaping up to be one sexy build.
> 
> Question about your loop config (which looks fantastic by the way). Why* did you opt to bend tubes rather than use fittings, was it for aesthetics, or was it too hard to work with fittings?
> 
> Also, why favor the 45s over the 90s? Is the space too* little to bend 90s without kinking the tube?
> 
> Can't wait till it's finished!
> 
> Edit: Ooh and the dye. Is this Aurora 2 supposed to be for display purposes as the previous aurora was, or does it have a longer life before having to change the coolant?


Think I read somewhere (maybe IT Diva's Limo thread) that this one was designed to be able to run as an every day fluid but don't hold me to it!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Agreed!
> 
> Makes me really want to drink it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to come back and see if you filled it yet...
> 
> You are an inspiration to us all my friend. I loved 900CSQ...then there was my love for Robocop.
> 
> Never cared for too much for the color orange before but you help people see beauty in everything!











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lovidore*
> 
> Aww James this is shaping up to be one sexy build.
> 
> Question about your loop config (which looks fantastic by the way). Why* did you opt to bend tubes rather than use fittings, was it for aesthetics, or was it too hard to work with fittings?
> 
> Also, why favor the 45s over the 90s? Is the space too* little to bend 90s without kinking the tube?
> 
> Can't wait till it's finished!
> 
> Edit: Ooh and the dye. Is this Aurora 2 supposed to be for display purposes as the previous aurora was, or does it have a longer life before having to change the coolant?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Think I read somewhere (maybe IT Diva's Limo thread) that this one was designed to be able to run as an every day fluid but don't hold me to it!


Correct the new Aurora is far more stable than the old and usable in an everyday system following some easy guidelines (avoid bay res and also avoid downward T line drain)

For the acrylic I chose the 45 degree bends because is fits the build. The exterior is covered in 45 degree design elements, so the 45's inside really blend well. In general I think 90 degree bends would be far uglier in this build than 45's. There is one 90 from the outlet of the CPU block to the ram, but the tube is at a 45 degree horizontal positioning so it fits well.

I'd also like to add that after experimenting with the newer 90 degree female-female bitspower fittings vs the older 90 degree single rotary female-female fittings that the newer one's 90 degree bend is too harsh and not attractive at all compared to the older ones I used in the Robocop build. If this means anything or is helpful to anyone let me know if you want a picture of what I'm talking about.


----------



## Jameswalt1

The SSD is painted and installed...


----------



## Pheozero

Wow, even the SSD look amazing.


----------



## mAs81

Nice vinyl work on the ssd


----------



## wthenshaw

Great job James, that attention to detail though!


----------



## Buehlar

^^^
Your eye for detail is amazing...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Correct the new Aurora is far more stable than the old and usable in an everyday system following some easy guidelines* (avoid bay res and also avoid downward T line drain)
> 
> For the acrylic I chose the 45 degree bends because is fits the build. The exterior is covered in 45 degree design elements, so the 45's inside really blend well. In general I think 90 degree bends would be far uglier in this build than 45's. There is one 90 from the outlet of the CPU block to the ram, but the tube is at a 45 degree horizontal positioning so it fits well.
> 
> I'd also like to add that after experimenting with the newer 90 degree female-female bitspower fittings vs the older 90 degree single rotary female-female fittings that the newer one's 90 degree bend is too harsh and not attractive at all compared to the older ones I used in the Robocop build. If this means anything or is helpful to anyone let me know if you want a picture of what I'm talking about.


That's good news. Do you know if it's now safe to use Aurora 2 "without" removing the jet plate in the EK Supremacy block? Or is jet plate removal still recommended?


----------



## B3L13V3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> ^^^
> Your eye for detail is amazing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's good news. Do you know if it's now safe to use Aurora 2 "without" removing the jet plate in the EK Supremacy block? Or is jet plate removal still recommended?


This...

Same question... I guess I could look it up.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B3L13V3R*
> 
> This...
> 
> Same question... I guess I could look it up.


I searched but only thing I could find was the same old info regarding the jet plate on Mayhem's website.

Guess I should of/could of ask Mayhem himself...


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> I searched but only thing I could find was the same old info regarding the jet plate on Mayhem's website.
> 
> Guess I should of/could of ask Mayhem himself...


In Mayhems original announcement of the product several months ago, he said the new version is "1000 times better" and only made note of still avoiding bay reservoirs. I have my Jet Plate in and I'm not taking it out. I'll test for everyone


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> In Mayhems original announcement of the product several months ago, he said the new version is "1000 times better" and only made note of still avoiding bay reservoirs. I have my Jet Plate in and I'm not taking it out. I'll test for everyone











+rep

Can't wait to see it!


----------



## DizZz

I continue to be blown away by your attention to detail and creativity. Keep it up!


----------



## MunneY

I was gonna ask about the aurora, but that answered my question... definitely using it in my next build


----------



## roflcopter159

I absolutely love the attention to detail even to things that won't be seen through the side window (SSD for example). Some of those things will probably only ever be seen once in a while when the doors are off and yet you put so much work into them. It is truly incredible.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> I continue to be blown away by your attention to detail and creativity. Keep it up!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> I absolutely love the attention to detail even to things that won't be seen through the side window (SSD for example). Some of those things will probably only ever be seen once in a while when the doors are off and yet you put so much work into them. It is truly incredible.


Thanks. Glad the details are appreciated. Like the decal work on the back of the motherboard armor that will literally NEVER be seen, but to me it makes a difference when looking at the build and knowing no stone has been left unturned - I've touched every millimeter of every component









There's a few easter-eggs nobody has noticed yet too...


----------



## Hukkel

The decals on the ssd are all vinyl?
That is quite some detail it is capable of. I am impressed.

Very good design as well.

Which machine did you buy again for this?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> The decals on the ssd are all vinyl?
> That is quite some detail it is capable of. I am impressed.
> 
> Very good design as well.
> 
> Which machine did you buy again for this?


http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B007R83VKE/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1398153191&sr=8-1&pi=SL75

The software it comes with is excellent too, easy to create your own designs and trace from other images.


----------



## Hukkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B007R83VKE/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1398153191&sr=8-1&pi=SL75
> 
> The software it comes with is excellent too, easy to create your own designs and trace from other images.


Thanks a a lot man.
I will look into that thing.
I have never used vinyl for my projects.
But I have seen others use it a few times now and I am quite impressed.
Especially with this build of yours. I don't like enormous surfaces of vinyl or stick on carbon fibre.
But for decals and logos etc I love it.

Where do you get your vinyl from? Ebay or something?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> Thanks a a lot man.
> I will look into that thing.
> I have never used vinyl for my projects.
> But I have seen others use it a few times now and I am quite impressed.
> Especially with this build of yours. I don't like enormous surfaces of vinyl or stick on carbon fibre.
> But for decals and logos etc I love it.
> 
> Where do you get your vinyl from? Ebay or something?


Also amazon, any 631 (removable/repositional) 12" x X" vinyl. You don't want permanent vinyl you want 631 repositional vinyl, for example the stuff has similar properties to the vinyl used on vehicle hood stripes etc...


----------



## Hukkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Also amazon, any 631 (removable/repositional) 12" x X" vinyl. You don't want permanent vinyl you want 631 repositional vinyl, for example the stuff has similar properties to the vinyl used on vehicle hood stripes etc...


Thanks a million for taking the time to explain it all to us. ++++ rep mate.

I am not from the US but I should be able to get it over here as well for similar prices.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> Thanks a million for taking the time to explain it all to us. ++++ rep mate.
> 
> I am not from the US but I should be able to get it over here as well for similar prices.


No problem! If I get a moment I might make a quick video showing how to do basics with the device


----------



## Hukkel




----------



## PolyMorphist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*


I instinctively bro-fisted punched my monitor as soon as I saw the image.

... Anyone selling any displays?


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> I instinctively bro-fisted my monitor as soon as I saw the image.
> 
> ... Anyone selling any displays?


THIS


----------



## Lutfij

hehehe - I hope somehing is worth salvaging from the gaping hole...?

JW - Lovely paint job on them ssd covers! Love the little arrowed notches to indicate power and data delivery...


----------



## v3n0m90

Damn James, that SSD looks sick. I love all the vinyl work in this. I've had some experience with vinyl for one of my college class. It was cool and somewhat frustrating at the same time.

I saw the custom cables for this already. They are looking pretty sick!


----------



## CoopsTHC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Painted the rads....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


I really like the look of those! I am thinking of spraying my alpha cool rads white but after spraying my fittings and getting dust stick to them while drying has made me hesitant. How did you do them? I am thinking of sanding them down with 320 grit then spraying them with primer and them with white paint that has a satin finish but don't know if I should do them outside. What I would like to know is how you went about spraying yours.

I have read a fair few posts but haven't noticed if anyone has asked the same question, sorry if I am double posting.


----------



## sadeter

I'm looking at getting the smaller Silhouette Portrait vinyl cutter. What accessories would you recommend getting that you actually use?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sadeter*
> 
> I'm looking at getting the smaller Silhouette Portrait vinyl cutter. What accessories would you recommend getting that you actually use?


Ok so here's the thing. The Silhouette Portrait is limited to 8 inch wide vinyl, most of the widely available vinyl comes in 12 inch width's. You'd have to cut the size of the vinyl down more so than normal and you may feel restricted slightly by the smaller size.

For $100 more on amazon you can get the full Cameo and starter kit with an extra cutting mat, blade and other goodies. It's absolutely worth the extra money and the only other accessory to add would be an x-acto knife, plus vinyl obviously.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B007R83VKE/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1398237421&sr=8-1&pi=SL75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoopsTHC*
> 
> I really like the look of those! I am thinking of spraying my alpha cool rads white but after spraying my fittings and getting dust stick to them while drying has made me hesitant. How did you do them? I am thinking of sanding them down with 320 grit then spraying them with primer and them with white paint that has a satin finish but don't know if I should do them outside. What I would like to know is how you went about spraying yours.
> 
> I have read a fair few posts but haven't noticed if anyone has asked the same question, sorry if I am double posting.


I simply sanded the hell out of them with red scotch-brite, degreased them, and painted them with Krylon Dual Paint + Primer. I was going to do a primer, base, clear paint job but after I read the reviews of the Krylon Dual I decided to use it.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Ok so here's the thing. The Silhouette Portrait is limited to 8 inch wide vinyl, most of the widely available vinyl comes in 12 inch width's. You'd have to cut the size of the vinyl down more so than normal and you may feel restricted slightly by the smaller size.
> 
> For $100 more on amazon you can get the full Cameo and starter kit with an extra cutting mat, blade and other goodies. It's absolutely worth the extra money and the only other accessory to add would be an x-acto knife, plus vinyl obviously.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B007R83VKE/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1398237421&sr=8-1&pi=SL75


Stop tempting me! LOL


----------



## imersa

Them cables! That coolant! This is going to come together so well







WANT MORE


----------



## CoopsTHC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> I simply sanded the hell out of them with red scotch-brite, degreased them, and painted them with Krylon Dual Paint + Primer. I was going to do a primer, base, clear paint job but after I read the reviews of the Krylon Dual I decided to use it.


Hmm, interesting. Where abouts did you spray them? Outside, inside, special dust-free environment?

Thanks you for your help, its much appreciated.


----------



## Krulani

Oh man that SSD! That looks incredible!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoopsTHC*
> 
> Hmm, interesting. Where abouts did you spray them? Outside, inside, special dust-free environment?
> 
> Thanks you for your help, its much appreciated.


I did it in a very high-tech, electronically temperature controlled paint booth large cardboard box positioned on it's side with coat hangers poking through the top to the inside to hang the parts. You'll get zero dust in the paint. Done in my garage, wearing a sars mask, door left open and a space heater keeping the area warm.


----------



## cpachris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> I did it in a very high-tech, electronically temperature controlled paint booth large cardboard box positioned on it's side with coat hangers poking through the top to the inside to hang the parts. You'll get zero dust in the paint. Done in my garage, wearing a sars mask, door left open and a space heater keeping the area warm.


Lol....I've got that same high-tech equipment!


----------



## daveys93

Love the way that this design looks. Makes me think of this mid plate that I bookmarked from another build log on overclock.net:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XKaan*


----------



## XKaan

Unit 731 would be mine! Thanks for referencing it!

Also, this build is sick - love the SSD's!!!


----------



## sadeter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sadeter*
> 
> I'm looking at getting the smaller Silhouette Portrait vinyl cutter. What accessories would you recommend getting that you actually use?
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so here's the thing. The Silhouette Portrait is limited to 8 inch wide vinyl, most of the widely available vinyl comes in 12 inch width's. You'd have to cut the size of the vinyl down more so than normal and you may feel restricted slightly by the smaller size.
> 
> For $100 more on amazon you can get the full Cameo and starter kit with an extra cutting mat, blade and other goodies. It's absolutely worth the extra money and the only other accessory to add would be an x-acto knife, plus vinyl obviously.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B007R83VKE/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1398237421&sr=8-1&pi=SL75
Click to expand...

I understand what you're saying and I had really looked at it, but on my budget I just couldn't justify it for something I don't honestly see myself using very much or needing those extra few inches. I got the portrait for $127, so the difference was about $150. The only thing I should have to get is some vinyl, which I found online in 9 inch rolls and sheets. I already have an exacto knife if that's the only other tool I need with it. If I find myself really using it more often, then maybe I can justify selling the portrait and getting the cameo. Thanks for the response and advice though.


----------



## PCModderMike

Just caught up. Loving the progress.








Wish I could pick up a vinyl machine to play around with...not sure if it would be worth it though, for me. I would probably do couple of things for the build, then it would be off into the garage to collect dust. For you though, if you keep cranking out all these builds guess it's worth it.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sadeter*
> 
> I understand what you're saying and I had really looked at it, but on my budget I just couldn't justify it for something I don't honestly see myself using very much or needing those extra few inches. I got the portrait for $127, so the difference was about $150. The only thing I should have to get is some vinyl, which I found online in 9 inch rolls and sheets. I already have an exacto knife if that's the only other tool I need with it. If I find myself really using it more often, then maybe I can justify selling the portrait and getting the cameo. Thanks for the response and advice though.


Ok cool, please share your results








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Just caught up. Loving the progress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish I could pick up a vinyl machine to play around with...not sure if it would be worth it though, for me. I would probably do couple of things for the build, then it would be off into the garage to collect dust. For you though, if you keep cranking out all these builds guess it's worth it.


Yeah I'm not sure what the hell else I'll use this thing for









Cables arrived today, I'll try to get some photos of them tonight.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Yeah I'm not sure what the hell else I'll use this thing for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cables arrived today, I'll try to get some photos of them tonight.


Keep putting these little (vinyl) details into the rest of your builds. They definitely add an amazing effect, even if it is a small piece on the back of a motherboard


----------



## Jameswalt1

No time to cable this thing up tonight, but I had to at least get a taste for how they look...


----------



## roflcopter159

Wow, that sleeving job looks incredible! Ensourced did an amazing job on those


----------



## Buehlar

Mmmm..nice...very good choice on going with white connectors, and that sleeve job is fantastic!

I know where I'll be getting my cables from if I decide not to make em myself.


----------



## kingchris

tease!


----------



## PCModderMike

Damn that looks good, wow.


----------



## B3L13V3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Damn that looks good, wow.


----------



## Barefooter

The white connectors are PERFECT for this build!


----------



## DizZz

Wow that is some perfect sleeving. How are you so good at everything?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Wow that is some perfect sleeving. How are you so good at everything?


To reiterate, they are made by sponsor Ensourced Custom Sleeved Cables...

Thanks though


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> To reiterate, they are made by sponsor Ensourced Custom Sleeved Cables...
> 
> Thanks though


Missed that









You're still god level on everything though


----------



## luciddreamer124

While I do prefer the look of plastic sleeving, those look amazing! Very excited to see the rest


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> While I do prefer the look of plastic sleeving, those look amazing! Very excited to see the rest


Thanks, I think I'm one of the very few that prefers paracord. I just love the look and feel in person.


----------



## Jakewat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Thanks, I think I'm one of the very few that prefers paracord. I just love the look and feel in person.


I do like paracord because it doesn't have that issue where plastic sleeve is sort of malleable and get's sort of bent in wrong directions, but at the same time it is hard to sleeve with if you don't have the right tools and skill cause it gets caught and frays at the touch of anything slightly sharp.

Awaiting the pics of these amazing cables installed!!!


----------



## JAM3S121

I have ensourced paracord cables too, they are really great I prefer the non shiny look they give.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Well we are on the topic of it, I have also purchased from Ensourced and love my cables as well. Will probably purchase from him again this summer for another build.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Jameswalt1

The most amazing thing with him is the turn-around, he gets them done so quick. It's really amazing.


----------



## Lutfij

Could I get him to sleeve for a ST45SF-G unit ?


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> While I do prefer the look of plastic sleeving, those look amazing! Very excited to see the rest
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I think I'm one of the very few that prefers paracord. I just love the look and feel in person.
Click to expand...

That's why I did mine in paracord, really like the look and feel. I'm happy with the results of doing it myself, but honestly it was a pain in the ass and next time I'll be looking into having Ensourced do it for me.


----------



## Jhill27

That sleeve job is awesome, as is the rest of the build.


----------



## JAM3S121

Not to derail but his prices are quite reasonable too. For the costs associated with purchasing the quality tools to do the job right it most likely is going to cost $50-$70 plus the actual sleeve. He did the cables I needed for about $135.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutfij*
> 
> Could I get him to sleeve for a ST45SF-G unit ?


He may be able too. His main site doesn't list that exact PSU, but message him here: https://m.facebook.com/?refsrc=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.facebook.com%2F#!/profile.php?id=351225731619723
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> That's why I did mine in paracord, really like the look and feel. I'm happy with the results of doing it myself, but honestly it was a pain in the ass and next time I'll be looking into having Ensourced do it for me.


Yeah sleeving a PSU is my least favorite thing to do in a build








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> Not to derail but his prices are quite reasonable too. For the costs associated with purchasing the quality tools to do the job right it most likely is going to cost $50-$70 plus the actual sleeve. He did the cables I needed for about $135.


Definitely not derailing, he is a sponsor









And yes his prices are extremely reasonable considering what you're getting and how fast he does it.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Here are the cables from sponsor Ensourced Custom Sleeved Cables!

Joseph not only makes high quality cables but also does it extremely fast and affordably. I can't recommend enough.

You can reach him at his facebook page or his website.


----------



## luciddreamer124

That orange...


----------



## iBored

Don't sata connectors had 5 wires?


----------



## roflcopter159

Wow... Those cables look awesome! Great job by Ensourced! I assume they put the cable combs on there? Do you know if they sell them separately?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Wow... Those cables look awesome! Great job by Ensourced! I assume they put the cable combs on there? Do you know if they sell them separately?


I had them sent to him in advance
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBored*
> 
> Don't sata connectors had 5 wires?


They're singles, not daisy chained


----------



## B3L13V3R

Bah... Can't wait to order mine... Ensources stuff is really nice. I have some of his extensions from last year.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> I had them sent to him in advance


Oh, ok. Where did you get them?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Oh, ok. Where did you get them?


http://lutro0-customs.com/products/lc-cable-comb-codename-stealth


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> http://lutro0-customs.com/products/lc-cable-comb-codename-stealth


That's exactly what I needed. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Pheozero

Yeahhhhh, I have a feeling that Ensourced is going to be getting a nice stack of orders soon. Including mine


----------



## duckweedpb7

Looks like Ensourced does excellent work. Nice to see two artisans coming together to create a mini masterpiece. Keep up the good work


----------



## DizZz

Those cables are amazing. I will definitely be getting some from him for my next build


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Those cables are amazing. I will definitely be getting some from him for my next build


I'll let you know how mine goes. I ordered a few 6+2 pcie extensions from him to see the quality of his work before I go crazy on a large order of custom cables. I just don't have the time and patience to do it myself, so I hope his work is as good as James makes it look in his photos (wtb James's photography skills).


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> I'll let you know how mine goes. I ordered a few 6+2 pcie extensions from him to see the quality of his work before I go crazy on a large order of custom cables. I just don't have the time and patience to do it myself, so I hope his work is as good as James makes it look in his photos (wtb James's photography skills).


Lol, *flattered... You'll be very happy.


----------



## JAM3S121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> I'll let you know how mine goes. I ordered a few 6+2 pcie extensions from him to see the quality of his work before I go crazy on a large order of custom cables. I just don't have the time and patience to do it myself, so I hope his work is as good as James makes it look in his photos (wtb James's photography skills).


i got a few pics in my profile and my build log too if u want to see. Really love his work, he posts a lot of other peoples stuff on his facebook too if u search ensource cables.


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> i got a few pics in my profile and my build log too if u want to see. Really love his work, he posts a lot of other peoples stuff on his facebook too if u search ensource cables.


Yeah, this is gonna be coming along my way (along with a 24 pin extension and 8pin EPS, since I was impressed by his work on these 8pin PCIe extensions) for my build Kinaesthesia. Really looking forward to it. I just don't personally have the time or the patience to sit down and sleeve cables. Heat-shrinkless paracord sleeving is moderately easy, but it is incredibly time consuming. And computer engineering/EE is a hard and time-consuming course-route .



And sorry for OT'ing your build James







!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> Yeah, this is gonna be coming along my way (along with a 24 pin extension and 8pin EPS, since I was impressed by his work on these 8pin PCIe extensions) for my build Kinaesthesia. Really looking forward to it. I just don't personally have the time or the patience to sit down and sleeve cables. Heat-shrinkless paracord sleeving is moderately easy, but it is incredibly time consuming. And computer engineering/EE is a hard and time-consuming course-route
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And sorry for OT'ing your build James
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


Dude that color combo is super dope









Edit: At first glance using my phone I thought that was a pic of a 24pin, with white sleeve in the middle... I hope you added white to the 24pin because it would look really really good. (still looks good though)


----------



## Jameswalt1

I'm pleased to report that the build is completely cabled up!

Cleaning up, lunch, take pics, upload pics - 2hrs


----------



## Wiz766

wooooooooOhoooooooooooO


----------



## Pimphare

Sweet! Let's see em!


----------



## Phazeshifta

Yay! Can't wait to see it!

I've been discussing cases with Justin @ Parvum because of this and his other builds. I'm going to be doing an ITX build and I can only hope to make it half as beautiful as this build. I'm going to have to talk to Ensourced as well when it comes to the cabling.

Thanks for the inspiration and keep up the amazing work!


----------



## mAs81

And the countdown begins...


----------



## McMogg

2 Hours eh? I'll get to all the things I've been putting off to keep me busy until then!

I know Ensourced is US based, but I am seriously considering offloading my sleeving to him for an upcoming build! It's such gorgeous work!


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> I'm pleased to report that the build is completely cabled up!
> 
> Cleaning up, lunch, take pics, upload pics - 2hrs


You better be done with that lunch of yours


----------



## rRansom

An hour and thirty left. Can't wait..!!


----------



## ledzepp3

Well since I guess there's an hour left, might as well start watching Walking Tall


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rRansom*
> 
> An hour and thirty left. Can't wait..!!


What clock are you counting by?

Only 15 minutes to go by my watch!


----------



## gdubc

We get pics now?


----------



## rRansom

LOL. I had this page bookmarked so when I checked my PC [currently at work] like some time later, it showed that. But yeah, any minute now!









I think I might need to contact the admin dept so they can fix the F5 button on my keyboard later.


----------



## Jameswalt1

5 mins


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> 5 mins


Wheeeeee!


----------



## gdubc

Refresh....refresh...refresh...refresh...


----------



## Jameswalt1

Cables in.... Just need to fill 'er up









It was a mild pain, only because of poor planning on my part - I had to remove the roof and reservoir area to get good access. I ALMOST forgot the SATA data cable before putting back the reservoir, but I remembered at the last second.

If you look close you can see that I also made and installed a little custom 2 x white LED for the cpu block. Also ignore the clear zip tie that's still training the upper GPU cables, it'll be removed later.

One interesting thing for those familiar with photo taking is that capturing the right balance of orange on all of the different areas and the case is a total nightmare. Always captures too red and I have to tweak it in lightroom to what I perceive as representing what the eyes see in person.


----------



## McMogg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> 5 mins


10 minutes on..

oh.. oh my god.

That is amazing!!


----------



## PCModderMike




----------



## Phazeshifta

So amazing! The only possible thing I would change would be to paint the pci-e brackets on the case either black or white.

Other than that, this build is about as perfect as I've ever seen. The attention to detail is absolutely astounding!


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


SICK!









Also, VERY impressed with the amount of hardware you
were able to pack into the Parvum. There's so much going on,
yet you managed to make everything look sooo clean.

Doing a better job, than these dudes


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phazeshifta*
> 
> So amazing! The only possible thing I would change would be to paint the pci-e brackets on the case either black or white.
> 
> Other than that, this build is about as perfect as I've ever seen. The attention to detail is absolutely astounding!


Thanks! (I considered painting the PCIE bracket, but I'm not too worried about it)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> SICK!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, VERY impressed with the amount of hardware you
> were able to pack into the Parvum. There's so much going on,
> yet you managed to make everything look sooo clean.


Thanks, yeah I think I mentioned it in here before but one of my goals was to make sure the case inside didn't look crowded, my goal was to make sure the case looked like it was built for exactly what was installed. I think I pulled it off


----------



## Magical Eskimo

iz so bootiful.
Next time I rebuild I may have to ditch the storm trooper for a SFF like this.


----------



## rRansom

OP delivers!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> iz so bootiful.
> Next time I rebuild I may have to ditch the storm trooper for a SFF like this.


I gotta say, this is actually my first small form factor build and honestly it's been the most fun to build in period. I may not do a big, big build for a long time after this, it's too fun. Unless of course Parvum releases a consumer full tower like their Magnus build...


----------



## Barefooter

Oh my those cables are sweet!


----------



## v3n0m90

Oh my God. I need this computer in my life.


----------



## fakeblood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*


So much this! Freaking awesome James


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

That is awesome. Parvum and Ensourced will be getting some of my money shortly when I upgrade my rig. Doubt it'll be as amazing as this though. Bloody good job.


----------



## ProfeZZor X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*


I have to ask... Did you have Ensourced install those cable management combs, or was it done after you received them?


----------



## luciddreamer124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Thanks! (I considered painting the PCIE bracket, but I'm not too worried about it)
> Thanks, yeah I think I mentioned it in here before but one of my goals was to make sure the case inside didn't look crowded, *my goal was to make sure the case looked like it was built for exactly what was installed. I think I pulled it off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Besides the build being straight up beautiful, this is probably my favorite aspect of it. Everything seems like it was made exactly for this configuration. It all fits so well. Excellent work man!


----------



## v3n0m90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProfeZZor X*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> [/quote
> 
> I have to ask... Did you have Ensourced install those cable management combs, or was it done after you received them?
> 
> 
> 
> He said that he got them from lutro0 customs and then sent them to Ensourced before he had them sleeved.
Click to expand...


----------



## wh0kn0ws

You can also get those cable combs from performance-pc. They are the exact same as lutro0


----------



## mAs81

Great work James..Those cables look really cool and your arrangement is,once again,top par








You've managed to keep it really clean in a such small case,kudos!


----------



## jameyscott

Welp, time to throw my rig in the trash. Looks like crap compared to anything you do.









Keep up the good work! You're attention to detail is amazing.


----------



## MunneY

James,

Stop.

You are making the rest of us look bad.

Sincerely,

MunneY


----------



## Jameswalt1

LOL, thanks everyone!

Slightly off topic, I received this 1TB shock proof external hard drive today. I got it for my Surface Pro (which I stupidly got the 64gb version of..). I will also use it for this build and the Robocop build too though. Mainly for picture and video storage. I thought it was kinda cool looking.


----------



## Jakewat

FILL IT!!!









Cables look very well combed, I will have to get some combs or stitching done to my cables next time it looks so clean.


----------



## Skink910

Wow. That is all. Oh and FILL IT!!!!!


----------



## xCloudyHorizon




----------



## RagingPwner

Uggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Can't wait to see this filled!


----------



## DarthBaggins

It'll look amazing with the aurora 2 you mixed up







And I know where I'm ordering some extensions from.


----------



## cpachris

Looks amazing from every side....every angle. I don't have quite the collection of wrestling gif's that Mike has....but....this build make me want to....


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpachris*
> 
> Looks amazing from every side....every angle. I don't have quite the collection of wrestling gif's that Mike has....but....this build make me want to....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I can dig it, round of applause for your efforts.


----------



## fantasticgcg

Just Awesome m8 love everything about it!
Can't wait to see it filled!!!


----------



## Pimphare

This looks absolutely stunning! ! I wouldn't change a thing about it. Everything is so well balanced. You have my vote next month!


----------



## PCModderMike

Can sponsored builds be in MOTM now?


----------



## Phazeshifta

No they can't, almost every sponsored thread has talked about this subject recently.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Can sponsored builds be in MOTM now?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phazeshifta*
> 
> No they can't, almost every sponsored thread has talked about this subject recently.


It's in talks in upper management apparently.


----------



## jameyscott

Actually, the new system is a three month cycle. Amateur, professional, and sponsored. @el gappo could explain it better than I and I don't want to screw up what's been said to me.


----------



## ProfeZZor X

Release the Kraken... Fill'er up.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Hmmm... I don't visit my thread for a day and someone let out a cage of wild gif's in here









Thanks everyone for all the kind words and awkward gif's!

In regards to filling the loop, I'm trying to line up filling it with being able to shoot the video right after which means I need a day off of work to do it, which may not happen until Monday.. BUT next Tuesday I'm having surgery and will be out of commission for a good week then I'm recovering for a week... Soooo I'll try and make this work some how... I just don't know yet how funcional I'll be after the surgery next week.


----------



## ledzepp3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Hmmm... I don't visit my thread for a day and someone let out a cage of wild gif's in here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone for all the kind words and awkward gif's!
> 
> In regards to filling the loop, I'm trying to line up filling it with being able to shoot the video right after which means I need a day off of work to do it, which may not happen until Monday.. BUT next Tuesday I'm having surgery and will be out of commission for a good week then I'm recovering for a week... Soooo I'll try and make this work some how... I just don't know yet how funcional I'll be after the surgery next week.


Don't push yourself dude! Heal and come back with pictures when you're ready







Prayin' for ya man.

-Zepp


----------



## BramSLI1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ledzepp3*
> 
> Don't push yourself dude! Heal and come back with pictures when you're ready
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prayin' for ya man.
> 
> -Zepp


Gotta agree with Zepp on this one.


----------



## Skink910

Will keep you in my prayers! Good luck with everything, hope it goes well.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ledzepp3*
> 
> Don't push yourself dude! Heal and come back with pictures when you're ready
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prayin' for ya man.
> 
> -Zepp


Definitely agree with Zepp. Do what you can for now, but once surgery comes, take your time and recover. We can wait a little while to see tubes filled.


----------



## Lovidore

All the best James!

Health and safety first, that's a given.

Here's to a swift and painless recovery!


----------



## mAs81

Good luck on your surgery,I wish you good health and a fast recovery


----------



## Hukkel

James you hit the sweet spot.
It is done exactly right, not too little, not too much, perfect. Not too much orange either, not too many decals. Balanced. Absolutely top notch!!!!


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Hmmm... I don't visit my thread for a day and someone let out a cage of wild gif's in here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone for all the kind words and awkward gif's!
> 
> In regards to filling the loop, I'm trying to line up filling it with being able to shoot the video right after which means I need a day off of work to do it, which may not happen until Monday.. BUT next Tuesday I'm having surgery and will be out of commission for a good week then I'm recovering for a week... Soooo I'll try and make this work some how... I just don't know yet how funcional I'll be after the surgery next week.


Just heal man, don't need any oops moments when a build has come together as well as this one.







hope the best with surgery and a speedy recovery.


----------



## ProfeZZor X

As everyone has said, rest a bit and get in a little "me" time to take care of yourself... These projects are built to last a lifetime (until you get inspired to build something new, in gaming terms) so you have some time.


----------



## Phazeshifta

Can anyone provide a link on performance-pcs or frozencpu, or even give me the name of the metal tube James used inside the reservoir? I can't seen to locate it, and the EKWB clear tube I have won't seem to fit into my bitspower top (it seems the internal threadings on the Bitspower Z top is smaller than 1/4th inch).

Thanks in advance for anyone that can help me out, and once again, one of the most beautiful builds I've ever seen!


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phazeshifta*
> 
> Can anyone provide a link on performance-pcs or frozencpu, or even give me the name of the metal tube James used inside the reservoir? I can't seen to locate it, and the EKWB clear tube I have won't seem to fit into my bitspower top (it seems the internal threadings on the Bitspower Z top is smaller than 1/4th inch).
> 
> Thanks in advance for anyone that can help me out, and once again, one of the most beautiful builds I've ever seen!


It would be one of these 4:

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/11864/ex-tub-714/Bitspower_G_14_Matte_Black_Aqua-Pipe_I_BP-MBWP-C17.html?tl=g30c97s169

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/11866/ex-tub-716/Bitspower_G_14_Matte_Black_Aqua-Pipe_II_BP-MBWP-C18.html?tl=g30c97s169

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/11863/ex-tub-713/Bitspower_G_14_Silver_Shining_Aqua-Pipe_I_BP-WTP-C17.html?tl=g30c97s169

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/11865/ex-tub-715/Bitspower_G_14_Silver_Shining_Aqua-Pipe_II_BP-WTP-C18.html?tl=g30c97s169


----------



## PCModderMike

Hey James, hope the surgery is nothing serious and you're doing alright. Best of luck.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Awwwe, thanks everyone, should be an simple surgery, just followed by some nasty recovery. I've been working on the idea for the video a little bit, got a song picked from the Titanfall soundtrack etc.. Toying with some ideas









I'm 90% sure I'll be filling this thing on Sunday...


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> It would be one of these 4:
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/11864/ex-tub-714/Bitspower_G_14_Matte_Black_Aqua-Pipe_I_BP-MBWP-C17.html?tl=g30c97s169
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/11866/ex-tub-716/Bitspower_G_14_Matte_Black_Aqua-Pipe_II_BP-MBWP-C18.html?tl=g30c97s169
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/11863/ex-tub-713/Bitspower_G_14_Silver_Shining_Aqua-Pipe_I_BP-WTP-C17.html?tl=g30c97s169
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/11865/ex-tub-715/Bitspower_G_14_Silver_Shining_Aqua-Pipe_II_BP-WTP-C18.html?tl=g30c97s169


I haven't seen anyone use the new aqua-pipe II yet.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> I haven't seen anyone use the new aqua-pipe II yet.


Me either, I didn't zoom in on the photo to look closely, I assume it's the aqua-pipe 1, and I believe it's actually the black one, I remember asking why he used the silver since in the photos it appears silver, but it's just the lighting playing tricks, it is black.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> I haven't seen anyone use the new aqua-pipe II yet.


I almost got it but it looks like it's just like the first one except with a massive extender attached to the topside of the reservoir, whereas the first one just fits inside the res - nice and clean. I don't see the reason for the second ones existence unless I'm missing something.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Me either, I didn't zoom in on the photo to look closely, I assume it's the aqua-pipe 1, and I believe it's actually the black one, I remember asking why he used the silver since in the photos it appears silver, but it's just the lighting playing tricks, it is black.


I used the silver aqua pipe 1. I think the black/silver question you asked me was the opposite. I think you asked why I didn't use the silver one because in the photo it looked black


----------



## Jimhans1

Yeah, something like that. Too little sleep for me to be posting really







I had the context correct, lol, just not the content


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

I could just imagine trying to fill a loop waking up from anesthesia...


----------



## Lutfij

Hope your surgery goes well


----------



## Phazeshifta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> I haven't seen anyone use the new aqua-pipe II yet.


I'll be using the blood red version in my build. This one to be exact:

Bitspower Blood Red Aqua-Pipe II

Hopefully it turns out well.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Simple surgery with nasty recovery... Sounds like a tonsillectomy!


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Simple surgery with nasty recovery... Sounds like a tonsillectomy!


Lol, My first thought was vasectomy. Have not had either, but heard horror stories from folks who have........ But, I had a procedure to fix a deviated septum, and it wasn't as bad as folks said.......


----------



## roflcopter159

For those of us that haven't had the pleasure of going with a custom loop, what are these aqua tubes you have been talking about? What do they do/what is their purpose? Since I've never seen them before, I assume they aren't necessary?


----------



## DarthBaggins

Actually curious to wha tthese tubes are for, do you install them in a reservoir to create a waterfall/fountain effect?


----------



## Jimhans1

No, you use them in the reservoir so that the coolant is coming back into the res below the fluid level of the res to KEEP from splashing and introducing air mix into fluid.


----------



## Pimphare

I wish I could find a clear res aqua tube. EK has one but I've been told it doesn't have the g1/4 threads.


----------



## Jimhans1

Have you looked at Bitspower?

Edit: I just realized what you meant, nevermind.

In theory, you could fabricate one from a piece of tubing and a barb fitting...... Or a C48 Bitspower fitting and a crystal link tube.....

I'll take a photo of one setup like that in a little bit. Ok?


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Have you looked at Bitspower?
> 
> Edit: I just realized what you meant, nevermind..
> 
> In theory, you could fabricate one from a piece of tubing and a barb fitting...... Or a C48 Bitspower fitting and a crystal link tube.....
> 
> I'll take a photo of one setup like that in a little bit. Ok?


I know what you mean. I was actually thinking of buying another fitting to use with a piece of acrylic tubing I have left over. Right now I'm using a barb and piece of soft tube. That'll soon change though as my rig is back in pieces so that I can finish modding the case and whatnot. Anyway I don't want to clutter James' build log with my babble. Thanks for your consideration man!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Ok, I've been absent from here all week. Just been busy at work.

I've got the intro to the video edited, it took me like 4 hours because I wanted it to be perfect. Sooo now I need to fill the loop, film and take final photo's.

I'm going to TRY to do it all tomorrow before my surgery Tuesday which will leave me out of commission for several days, then I'll get everything edited and posted.

I plan on getting up really early tomorrow to fill the loop and then start on filming, which I want to do first since it's the most time consuming. Maybe I'll even try to just do the filming tomorrow, finish the video and get it posted late tomorrow night then do final pics after I recover.


----------



## fantasticgcg

Cool can't wait to see the fluid flowing!


----------



## Buehlar

Exciting news.

Hope your surgery goes well James...just focus on getting well soon.

We can wait.


----------



## aznpersuazn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Ok, I've been absent from here all week. Just been busy at work.
> 
> I've got the intro to the video edited, it took me like 4 hours because I wanted it to be perfect. Sooo now I need to fill the loop, film and take final photo's.
> 
> I'm going to TRY to do it all tomorrow before my surgery Tuesday which will leave me out of commission for several days, then I'll get everything edited and posted.
> 
> I plan on getting up really early tomorrow to fill the loop and then start on filming, which I want to do first since it's the most time consuming. Maybe I'll even try to just do the filming tomorrow, finish the video and get it posted late tomorrow night then do final pics after I recover.


Good luck on the videos. I'm super excited to see it!


----------



## wthenshaw

If it's anything like robocop then I'm excited!


----------



## Lutfij

Waiting....


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> I'm going to TRY to do it all tomorrow before my surgery Tuesday which will leave me out of commission for several days.


Good luck with the wiener reduction surgery.
Heard it got too big after building all these amazing case mods


----------



## cpachris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> Good luck with the wiener reduction surgery.
> Heard it got too big after building all these amazing case mods


Rotfl........^^this.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> Good luck with the wiener reduction surgery.
> Heard it got too big after building all these amazing case mods


Lol. Too funny.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> If it's anything like robocop then I'm excited!


In my opinion it will make the Robocop video look like a turd. The intro alone is already fantastic...

If someone wants to PM me I'll give them the private link to the intro I uploaded to YouTube to show a buddy, so they can give me their opinion. One person only, so first come first serve. Person has to promise not to speak of it here.

EDIT: wthenshaw got the PM first








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> Good luck with the wiener reduction surgery.
> Heard it got too big after building all these amazing case mods


LOL









Ok - the loop is filled and the build is finished!

Took a lot longer to get filled than I expected, I ran into 2 leaks one from one of the PE radiator extenders and the other from the sli crystal links at one of the c48's. I've mentioned before my not liking of c48's and here I go and use them and have an issue. These two leaks resulted in me having to remove the roof and top rad and both gpu's - total nightmare. I replaced the c48's with c47's on the gpu's to be safe.

However now everything is up and running. Liquid looks great, I dyed it to match the orange on the case. It really looks great. Although it's funny how desensitized you get with your own build after looking at it for so long, working on it, taking pictures of it, looking at... you lose most of the emotion others have for it - if that makes sense. I can't wait to hear what everyone thinks, I think it's a really stellar looking build.

I'll be getting up early tomorrow to film the video, then I have the aforementioned wiener surgery and I'll edit the video this week while recovering


----------



## Hasty

Nice build. I especially like the color choices for the aurora coolant and the sleeved cables.
I expect it to make the build really stand out.


----------



## Lovidore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> However now everything is up and running. Liquid looks great, I dyed it to match the orange on the case. It really looks great. Although it's funny how desensitized you get with your own build after looking at it for so long, working on it, taking pictures of it, looking at... you lose most of the emotion others have for it - if that makes sense.


I feel you man. If you look at something long enough, it's charms begin to wane on you. As for us, we get to see major changes in the forms of updates (yay us!).


----------



## wthenshaw




----------



## DarthBaggins

woot woot can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## MunneY

So basically that new car feeling has worn off...? Time to trade!


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Woohoo! We need pictures!


----------



## Skink910

It will be worth the wait! Hope your recovery goes well!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Video is shot!.... Now off to surgery... See y'all in a couple of days


----------



## wthenshaw

Wishing you a swift recovery


----------



## fantasticgcg

Good Luck with Surgery hope it goes well


----------



## She loved E

Get well soon! Also your build makes me


----------



## soundx98

Hurry Back.


----------



## imersa

All the best <3


----------



## DizZz

Good luck!


----------



## trivium nate

sweet


----------



## Jameswalt1

Surgery done! Lots of pain in my face right now but I'm mobile and able to function in a taking-it-easy kind of way...

ON TOPIC - I will start editing the video today and hopefully have it finished by tomorrow night. I predict 10-20 hours of editing. Then I'll take final photos this weekend. I didn't think I'd be able to function so fast but right now I can as long as I'm sitting/laying, so sitting at Robocop and editing video will be fine


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Surgery done! Lots of pain in my face right now but I'm mobile and able to function in a taking-it-easy kind of way...
> 
> ON TOPIC - I will start editing the video today and hopefully have it finished by tomorrow night. I predict 10-20 hours of editing. Then I'll take final photos this weekend. I didn't think I'd be able to function so fast but right now I can as long as I'm sitting/laying, so sitting at Robocop and editing video will be fine


Glad to hear that the surgery went well, don't overdo do it, take the time to recover. We will be here for the updates regardless of how long you take!


----------



## Jameswalt1

OFF TOPIC - I was just on my YouTube channel and re-watched the video I made for my buddy's wedding vacation in Florida 3 years ago, I really enjoy the video and figured I'd share it with my OCN friends









I used to love filming and editing but haven't really done it much in the last couple of years, hope you enjoy the vid:



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> OFF TOPIC - I was just on my YouTube channel and re-watched the video I made for my buddy's wedding vacation in Florida 3 years ago, I really enjoy the video and figured I'd share it with my OCN friends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to love filming and editing but haven't really done it much in the last couple of years, hope you enjoy the vid:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Love the idea of the wedding on the beach right in front of the beach house!


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Surgery done! Lots of pain in my face right now but I'm mobile and able to function in a taking-it-easy kind of way...
> 
> ON TOPIC - I will start editing the video today and hopefully have it finished by tomorrow night. I predict 10-20 hours of editing. Then I'll take final photos this weekend. I didn't think I'd be able to function so fast but right now I can as long as I'm sitting/laying, so sitting at Robocop and editing video will be fine


Glad it went well and can't wait for the video!


----------



## joelk2

looks ace. puts my parvum to shame. is that a fan controller in the back?


----------



## Skink910

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> OFF TOPIC - I was just on my YouTube channel and re-watched the video I made for my buddy's wedding vacation in Florida 3 years ago, I really enjoy the video and figured I'd share it with my OCN friends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to love filming and editing but haven't really done it much in the last couple of years, hope you enjoy the vid:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks great! I just graduated from college with a degree in Media Information, did a lot of editing and such while in school. What program(s) do you like to edit with?

Also glad your surgery went well and seems like the recovery is going well, take your time and recover man, like Jimhans1 said we will be here no matter the amount of time!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skink910*
> 
> Looks great! I just graduated from college with a degree in Media Information, did a lot of editing and such while in school. What program(s) do you like to edit with?
> 
> Also glad your surgery went well and seems like the recovery is going well, take your time and recover man, like Jimhans1 said we will be here no matter the amount of time!


Thanks! I use Premiere CS5 with Colorista II on my main computer and I have Premiere Elements 11 on my Surface for quicky stuff.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joelk2*
> 
> looks ace. puts my parvum to shame. is that a fan controller in the back?


Lol, thanks. It's a swiftech pwm splitter hooked to the cpu_fan so I can control them from the bios.


----------



## Skink910

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Thanks! I use Premiere CS5 with Colorista II on my main computer and I have Premiere Elements 11 on my Surface for quicky stuff.


I love Premiere! I currently have Adobe Creative Cloud and I love it! Being able to take things between so many different programs without any hassle is so nice! And I've never heard of Colorista II, I'm assuming it is a color correction program? If so I use Davinci Resolve (Mac only







) which is an unbelievable program! Do you have a lot of work on that YouTube channel?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skink910*
> 
> I love Premiere! I currently have Adobe Creative Cloud and I love it! Being able to take things between so many different programs without any hassle is so nice! And I've never heard of Colorista II, I'm assuming it is a color correction program? If so I use Davinci Resolve (Mac only
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) which is an unbelievable program! Do you have a lot of work on that YouTube channel?


There's a few vids on there. Yeah Colorista II is a plug in for Premiere made by Red Giant. It allows you to color correct in real time while editing.


----------



## fantasticgcg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> There's a few vids on there. Yeah Colorista II is a plug in for Premiere made by Red Giant. It allows you to color correct in real time while editing.


I take it these program's are for video editing ?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fantasticgcg*
> 
> I take it these program's are for video editing ?


Yes sir


----------



## Skink910

Hmmm maybe I'll take a look at colorista when I finally get the money to build my rig


----------



## wthenshaw

On the few occasions I have used Sony Vegas Pro 12 I've found it an excellent program


----------



## Skink910

I've only heard great things about Vegas, never used it myself tho. Wouldn't mind giving it a try someday


----------



## Jameswalt1

Currently exporting the video. Upon viewing it and liking it, I will then upload it soon...


----------



## Jameswalt1

Ladies and Gents, I present "Parvum Titanfall"...


----------



## schelli2910

I'm normally a silent reader of this forum but after this amazing Video and Build i just hat to create an account to thank you for sharing this incredible piece of work with us.


----------



## BlockLike

Getting emotional here...


----------



## Hasty

Very clean looking build. And epic video.
Congrats.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlockLike*
> 
> Getting emotional here...


Agreed, such a beautiful rig. James what's the song if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Agreed, such a beautiful rig. James what's the song if you don't mind me asking?


Thanks everyone









The song is "Cosmology", track 1 from the Titanfall soundtrack.


----------



## Blackops_2

I always loved your 900D builds but this one might be my favorite, maybe it's just the elegance of the video, i'm not sure but it's truly a beautiful build. I know i know too much flattery







lol seriously though keep it coming man love these builds.


----------



## Nissejacke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Ladies and Gents, I present "Parvum Titanfall"...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Amazing, simply the best!

/Jakob


----------



## fantasticgcg

I want to stroke you! Absolute genius!!!








So f**king sick !!!
Orange is my favourite color just wow buddy!
Really looking forward to playing TF still have not but once the PC is finished!


----------



## fakeblood

Holyyyyyy molyyyyy! That was epic! Love it!


----------



## akira749

Awesome video!

The end result looks fantastic!


----------



## Buehlar

Speachless....so professional. You're skills are simply unmatched James...


----------



## mAs81

Top notch video and overall professional work there mate , you are truly gifted








The build is absolutely beautiful and the coolant that you chose did the trick for sure..I wish I had only 1/100 of your talent..again,kudos!


----------



## Drizztly

This is so awesome! Love it! Amazing build!


----------



## luciddreamer124

SOOOO GOOOOD! Great work man!


----------



## iBored

So.. Now that this is done. What's next?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Thanks for the kind words everyone!

I'll take final pictures and have them posted within a few days also









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBored*
> 
> So.. Now that this is done. What's next?


Nothing planned right now, I'll wait to be inspired again. I didn't plan on this build after Robocop until I was inspired by the Xbox One controller... So if something comes along that inspires me I'll go for it, but I can't make that happen...


----------



## Skink910

I cant hold back....

Stunned.


----------



## roflcopter159

This is an absolutely incredible build! Great job with the video too


----------



## BramSLI1

Watching this build come together has been quite a treat. The attention to detail and the symmetry are just breath taking.


----------



## cpachris

Love the tie-in with the game footage. Watched the video twice! Well done!


----------



## WiSK

It's a beautifully clean build and the video is very professional. Fantastic!


----------



## PCModderMike

Thought I had seen it all...but that video was fantastic work. Actually have a hard time believing you work in sales with those video editing skills you have.


----------



## MunneY

James,

you have outdone yourself again sir. I am thoroughly impressed.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Very impressed! Makes me want to step my game up for my current build. Would you mind linking what glidetrack you used for those shots? Thanks!









Jeffinslaw


----------



## Barefooter

Awesome video and build James! Can't wait to see the pics. Did it really take 10-20 hours to make that video?


----------



## Magical Eskimo

fantastic work dude, I really do aspire to be able to build like that one day!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Thanks for all of additional compliments









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Very impressed! Makes me want to step my game up for my current build. Would you mind linking what glidetrack you used for those shots? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeffinslaw


I got mine a few years ago and it was called the Gridetrack Hybrid (1 meter). Judging by the newer lineup of products on their site it would be the equivalent of this one: http://www.glidetrack.com/item/1/83/Sliders/Aero-HD-Pro.html?image=

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> Awesome video and build James! Can't wait to see the pics. Did it really take 10-20 hours to make that video?


Ended up being around 10 hours of editing.


----------



## wthenshaw

Absolutely beautiful James, you already got me hyped up from your teaser but this was way over my expectations! Incredible work.


----------



## Pesmerrga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlockLike*
> 
> Getting emotional here...


Totally agree with the sentiment above. Words can't properly convey how awesome the system looks. And your audio/video skills are on point!


----------



## Diffident

Your build is amazing. The video is awesome.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Very impressed! Makes me want to step my game up for my current build. Would you mind linking what glidetrack you used for those shots? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeffinslaw
> 
> 
> 
> I got mine a few years ago and it was called the Gridetrack Hybrid (1 meter). Judging by the newer lineup of products on their site it would be the equivalent of this one: http://www.glidetrack.com/item/1/83/Sliders/Aero-HD-Pro.html?image=
Click to expand...

Looked super cool until I saw the price







time to see what offerings Amazon has... thanks though! +rep

Jeffinslaw


----------



## emoga

Loved the video James.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Looked super cool until I saw the price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> time to see what offerings Amazon has... thanks though! +rep
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Mine may be overkill, the smaller versions work just fine. In general if you get a slider you MUST get one of these too:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B003UAWD4I/ref=mp_s_a_1_16?qid=1399691394&sr=8-16&pi=SL75


----------



## Jameswalt1

One of my photo bulbs blew out so I ordered some more powerful bulbs this time, in time to take final pics of this build... Don't quite think I read about the size before I ordered them... Here's a pic of one of the new ones next to one of my old ones


----------



## Krulani

Have you done any testing of the system yet? If so, what are the temps like with the 120.4 radiator setup? I'm VERY interested in doing a Parvum build in the next generation.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> Have you done any testing of the system yet? If so, what are the temps like with the 120.4 radiator setup? I'm VERY interested in doing a Parvum build in the next generation.


Haven't hooked it to a display yet, will tomorrow probably, I was just waiting to get final pics, which I'll most likely do tomorrow now that my order of the 4 new suns bulbs has arrived.


----------



## Krulani

lol @ suns. Those things are quite large. I'm interested to see how slim radiators handle that setup with mild overclocks.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> lol @ suns. Those things are quite large. I'm interested to see how slim radiators handle that setup with mild overclocks.


I'll be sure to post temp results.

Seriously though, when I plugged one of the bulbs in to annoy show my wife I was like:


----------



## Stuntfly02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> lol @ suns. Those things are quite large. I'm interested to see how slim radiators handle that setup with mild overclocks.


The AX series are not really slim rads. They are very high FPI radiators with a massive housing around the normal radiator shell. My current build has 1 of the single 120mm ones and even with just it hooked up initially my temps on my CPU were great. An non delided i5 at 4.5ghz at 60C load isnt bad for 1 radiator and 1 fan. They are quite a good performer and have a unique fin setup compared to what I've seen with other rads.

To the topic of the thread. Rig looks insane james. I was really pleased with the mods I was doing to my Little Italy rig then I saw this thread and I got a little jealous. Even though my rig is nothing to laugh at, yours is just epic. I am also glad to see this machine isnt 2 grand in just fittings with all straight tubing connections like your other builds. They were amazing looking machines without a doubt, but I thought with the skills you have you could of done some really nice bends on the acrylic and still made it look clean as can be. So glad I wont have to go against this rig in mod of the month









Tell parvum to make some full sized atx cases. I saw them prototype one in a thread somewhere but there is nothing about it on their website. Just the matx ones that shows as coming soon.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stuntfly02*
> 
> The AX series are not really slim rads. They are very high FPI radiators with a massive housing around the normal radiator shell. My current build has 1 of the single 120mm ones and even with just it hooked up initially my temps on my CPU were great. An non delided i5 at 4.5ghz at 60C load isnt bad for 1 radiator and 1 fan. They are quite a good performer and have a unique fin setup compared to what I've seen with other rads.
> 
> To the topic of the thread. Rig looks insane james. I was really pleased with the mods I was doing to my Little Italy rig then I saw this thread and I got a little jealous. Even though my rig is nothing to laugh at, yours is just epic. I am also glad to see this machine isnt 2 grand in just fittings with all straight tubing connections like your other builds. They were amazing looking machines without a doubt, but I thought with the skills you have you could of done some really nice bends on the acrylic and still made it look clean as can be. So glad I wont have to go against this rig in mod of the month
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell parvum to make some full sized atx cases. I saw them prototype one in a thread somewhere but there is nothing about it on their website. Just the matx ones that shows as coming soon.


James has EK-Coolstream PE 240mm radiators, not the XSPC AX240....but they are somewhat similar in fins design


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> I'll be sure to post temp results.
> 
> Seriously though, when I plugged one of the bulbs in to annoy show my wife I was like:


lmao, my gf has seen me photograph the Frankenstein build once, all she had to ask was why are all the lights off?? ( I was shooting at long exposure to get the lighting of the case)


----------



## Stuntfly02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Stuntfly02*
> 
> The AX series are not really slim rads. They are very high FPI radiators with a massive housing around the normal radiator shell. My current build has 1 of the single 120mm ones and even with just it hooked up initially my temps on my CPU were great. An non delided i5 at 4.5ghz at 60C load isnt bad for 1 radiator and 1 fan. They are quite a good performer and have a unique fin setup compared to what I've seen with other rads.
> 
> To the topic of the thread. Rig looks insane james. I was really pleased with the mods I was doing to my Little Italy rig then I saw this thread and I got a little jealous. Even though my rig is nothing to laugh at, yours is just epic. I am also glad to see this machine isnt 2 grand in just fittings with all straight tubing connections like your other builds. They were amazing looking machines without a doubt, but I thought with the skills you have you could of done some really nice bends on the acrylic and still made it look clean as can be. So glad I wont have to go against this rig in mod of the month
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell parvum to make some full sized atx cases. I saw them prototype one in a thread somewhere but there is nothing about it on their website. Just the matx ones that shows as coming soon.
> 
> 
> 
> James has EK-Coolstream PE 240mm radiators, not the XSPC AX240....but they are somewhat similar in fins design
Click to expand...

My bad, I saw white color with the housing and they are very very similar in looks to the xspc ax series(didn't remember first posts component list). Then i noticed no lettering on the sides after you said that. Thanks for the correction. You are also correct in they are both similar designed radiators with split fins and lots of them if im not mistaken. High performing but not really slim and not really a double thick rad either.


----------



## JR1de57

wow .... amazing build!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Should have final photos uploaded later tonight!


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Should have final photos uploaded later tonight!


Cool on the photos: how's the recovery going sir?


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Should have final photos uploaded later tonight!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Cool on the photos: how's the recovery going sir?


Still working on photos, but god they're looking good. Better than anything I've ever taken.

Recovery is ok, oddly the last 3 days have been the worst.

EDIT: Photos will now be tomorrow, taking longer than I thought, final count is 48.


----------



## rRansom

Just bought myself a new set of PJs. I'm ready when you are, James.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rRansom*
> 
> Just bought myself a new set of PJs. I'm ready when you are, James.


LOL, anytime now, finishing up. ~2hrs. I have other awesome news regarding the build also...


----------



## JambonJovi

Drum roll









Saving the pics for your post #2000 ?


----------



## DarthBaggins

Probably, or his wife flipped the grinswold light switch lol


----------



## Jameswalt1

For my 2000th post on OCN here are the final pictures for "Parvum Titanfall"...

I want to thank the sponsors again - Parvum Systems, Mayhems, Swiftech, Ensourced Custom Sleeved Cables and ColdZero.

I'd also like to announce that both "Parvum Titanfall" and the "Robocop" build will be in Nvidia's booth at the Maker Faire next weekend in San Mateo, so if you're local it would be awesome to have a forum member come by!

Thanks everyone for following this build and making this forum what it is. I hope it lived up to the expectations









See you all around the forum and in the next build...


----------



## Jeffinslaw

My god









You've done it again! Congrats on your two builds being at the NVidia booth! That is awesome! Wish I could come see them in person. You've really outdone yourself on this build, will be interesting to see what you do for your next build, and how you top this one.









Jeffinslaw


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> 
> 
> For my 2000th post on OCN here are the final pictures for "Parvum Titanfall"...
> 
> I want to thank the sponsors again - Parvum Systems, Mayhems, Swiftech, Ensourced Custom Sleeved Cables and ColdZero.
> 
> I'd also like to announce that both "Parvum Titanfall" and the "Robocop" build will be in Nvidia's booth at the Maker Faire next weekend in San Mateo, so if you're local it would be awesome to have a forum member come by!
> 
> Thanks everyone for following this build and making this forum what it is. I hope it lived up to the expectations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See you all around the forum and in the next build...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wow, looks amazing! Congrats on an awesome build!


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Oh sweet mother have mercy on all things good I think I'm in love!


----------



## rRansom

Yup. Time to change my PJs. Thanks, James!


----------



## derickwm

The tension in my pants...










Awesome job, James.


----------



## Buehlar

Such a beautiful work of art.









Nicely done James...and congrats on the making the show!


----------



## Barefooter

Awesome final pics James! I'm close enough to drive to the event this weekend, but have prior commitments, so can't make it. Sure wish I could see both rigs in person though.


----------



## cpachris

It really is just about the most attractive mITX build I've ever seen. Wish I was going to be close to San Mateo. Will be a fun convention I'm sure. Parvum needs to improve their website.....and they would sell a ton of these lil' beauties.

So....did anyone ever find all the Easter eggs? Decipher the serial numbers?


----------



## PCModderMike

mATX*^^

Whoa, I tried viewing that from my phone, the update was linked on the EK page...that didn't work out so well.


Anyway, loved how everything turned out. Congrats.


----------



## akira749

Awesome photo shoot James!!

Congrats on the news for the Nvidia Booth!!! It's a "little" too far away for me to go









Please take some pictures of them in the booth!


----------



## EatGamer

Big fan. See you at the fairgrounds.


----------



## DizZz

My favorite build on OCN. Amazing work James it's been a joy watching this build come together


----------



## DarthBaggins

What were your settings for the low light shots?

Photos came out extremely well


----------



## LRDiscovery

Dear God...... Its... Its... Beautiful!


----------



## Pimphare

True work of art!!! Great execution!!


----------



## luciddreamer124

Just too good. Great work James!!

I love how the fans illuminate the coolant in some of those last pictures. The colors on this build are just so rich.


----------



## mAs81

Breathtakingly beautiful


----------



## FrancisJF




----------



## deafboy

Damn James..... that is just soooo beautiful.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Thanks everyone!!!

Super stoked for the builds to be at the Nvidia booth next weekend, it really is a dream come true.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> What were your settings for the low light shots?
> 
> Photos came out extremely well


All of the low light shots were taken with no additional lights except those in the build. Camera was set to 1600 ISO, f/5.6 - f/7.1 and shutter speed was 1/2 sec to 1 sec depending on the aperture. Very minor post processing after in Lightroom.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> mATX*^^
> 
> Whoa, I tried viewing that from my phone, the update was linked on the EK page...that didn't work out so well.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, loved how everything turned out. Congrats.


Lol, sorry I know it was a bit of a photo bomb








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> My favorite build on OCN. Amazing work James it's been a joy watching this build come together


Thanks for that compliment!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpachris*
> 
> It really is just about the most attractive mATX build I've ever seen. Wish I was going to be close to San Mateo. Will be a fun convention I'm sure. Parvum needs to improve their website.....and they would sell a ton of these lil' beauties.


Thanks for that! This was my first mATX build and I must say it's absolutely the most fun, much more fun than big builds. I feel like you're able to focus on the intricacies much more. I'm thinking of an mITX build next... We'll see, I'd like to challenge myself to make an amazing mITX build, really great ones are few and far between, and I think it would be a good challenge.


----------



## wthenshaw

So yeah ill just forward you my address and you sort me out with a delivery date?









Incredible stuff, keep at it!


----------



## kingchris

well done


----------



## Stunub

So have you played Titan Fall on it yet?


----------



## imersa

Great!









Couldn't ask for a better job; talk about return on investment! Very happy we could help and provide you with this super custom S2.0. You did our concept proud.

You sir would be my all time favorite system builder/modder. Look forward to working with you on future projects and following any that we do not help with









Custom res fun next time?


----------



## cpachris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imersa*
> 
> Look forward to working with you on future projects and following any that we do not help with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Custom res fun next time?


Get this man a mini case for an mITX build. Now.


----------



## imersa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpachris*
> 
> Get this man a mini case for an mITX build. Now.


I mean he has one on route if he wants one


----------



## Lutfij

Wow, talk about a photobomb!









after 277 images...that has to be the best work from the ground up I've ever seen!









Job







well done!


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Thanks everyone!!!
> 
> Super stoked for the builds to be at the Nvidia booth next weekend, it really is a dream come true.
> All of the low light shots were taken with no additional lights except those in the build. Camera was set to 1600 ISO, f/5.6 - f/7.1 and shutter speed was 1/2 sec to 1 sec depending on the aperture. Very minor post processing after in Lightroom.


Good to know, most of mine I had my ISO at 1-200 with a 30sec shutter and f1.8 to 5.0 ( two different lenses thrifty 50 and my 18-90mm)


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imersa*
> 
> I mean he has one on route if he wants one


Watch Dogs themed mITX Parvum anyone ?
Go on James, ya know you want to









Amazing job on the Titanfall build. Ran out of tissue after the first picture


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> So yeah ill just forward you my address and you sort me out with a delivery date?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Incredible stuff, keep at it!


Cool, I promise the box will contain the build and not a bunch of anthrax...









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imersa*
> 
> Great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't ask for a better job; talk about return on investment! Very happy we could help and provide you with this super custom S2.0. You did our concept proud.
> 
> You sir would be my all time favorite system builder/modder. Look forward to working with you on future projects and following any that we do not help with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Custom res fun next time?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imersa*
> 
> I mean he has one on route if he wants one


Flattered...









I owe a lot of the success of this build to you guys for turning an atrocious Microsoft Paint picture I made into an insane reality









Hmmm... a custom Parvum fully watercooled ITX build with a certain GPU I have inbound soon.... hmmmm, give me a small amount of time to get some inspiration...









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutfij*
> 
> Wow, talk about a photobomb!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after 277 images...that has to be the best work from the ground up I've ever seen!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well done!


Thanks!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Good to know, most of mine I had my ISO at 1-200 with a 30sec shutter and f1.8 to 5.0 ( two different lenses thrifty 50 and my 18-90mm)


Yeah, that long of a shutter will just blow the highlights like crazy, you need as quick a shutter as possible while keeping the ISO as far below 3200 as possible to reduce noise, personally I choose to not go above 1600.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> Watch Dogs themed mITX Parvum anyone ?
> Go on James, ya know you want to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing job on the Titanfall build. Ran out of tissue after the first picture


I'm going to go ahead and assume that tissue was for your eyes, it makes it less awkward


----------



## Krulani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Hmmm... a custom Parvum fully watercooled ITX build with a *certain GPU* I have inbound soon.... hmmmm, give me a small amount of time to get some inspiration...


I smell a mITX AMD 295x2 build coming.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> I smell a mITX AMD 295x2 build coming.


Not quite... I'm a green kinda guy


----------



## Ghoxt

Congrats man, it's the cleanest build I've ever seen. I mean lights out, this was "The One!"


----------



## FrancisJF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Not quite... I'm a green kinda guy


GTX 790? GTX Titan Z?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Cool, I promise the box will contain the build and not a bunch of anthrax...


Maybe send him a box of stuff from the Castro District


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Cool, I promise the box will contain the build and not a bunch of anthrax...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Maybe send him a box of stuff from the Castro District


----------



## coelacanth

This build is crazy awesome. I was going to go to bed a while ago but got sucked in. Fantastic work. The res is so cool with the liquid swirling like that.


----------



## Jameswalt1

^ Thanks









Well, I finally hooked it up to a display tonight. I hooked it up to my 60" tv in my entertainment room and everything went smooth. I got an awesome little keyboard that has a touch pad on it, absolutely perfect experience controlling it from a couch









As I've stated before the whole end intention for the build was to hook it up to my entertainment center and game with an Xbox controller. Me and my buddy got a chance to play some Titanfall and it's running fantastic, hopefully SLI support soon though.

Using the keyboard I got is truly a joy sitting on the couch and Windows 8.1 did a great job of recognizing the PC was connected to a TV and optimized icon, font, and window sizes perfectly.

I haven't overclocked anything yet but I ran some benchmarks to get some quick load temps, 3Dmark11 and Intel burn test. Both GPU's maxed out at around 35 and the CPU at about 48. Pretty solid temps in my opinion considering how hot the weather was today. Fans and pump were running around 40-50% based on the motherboard's "standard" profile for the cpu_fan PWM control. Noise levels are absolutely fine also.

Can't wait to do a ton of 60" PC gaming, sorry Xbox One you'll be collecting some dust. The fist game I really want to play to be honest is Borderlands 2. I played the hell out of it on the 360 but I really want to play it to death on the PC, it's one of my favorite games. So I'll probably play a lot of that and Titanfall.

On a side note I'm totally obsessed with getting the new 21:9 LG 34um95 for my main Robocop build. I just got the Dell u3014 but this new ultra wide aspect ratio LG is just begging to be wall mounted at my desk. I'll be getting that when it comes out this week and I'll sell my u3014. I also still have my almost new three LG 27ea63v's that are mounted to a ergotech triple monitor stand that I need to sell too... I need to get on that before my wife gets mad at this stuff piling up in the garage









Also here's a quick video I made of the Aurora 2 to post over in the Mayhems thread:


----------



## K62-RIG

I see you've made it into a post from EK waterblocks on FB and thought to myself 'I know that guy







' Well done mate. Beautiful Rig.









Link - https://www.facebook.com/EKWaterBlocks/photos/a.288479541206084.77684.182927101761329/666285056758862/?type=1&theater


----------



## DarthBaggins

BL2 is much better on PC from my experience (have copies fror my PS3,360,& PC)


----------



## MunneY

James,

howmdo you like that aurora 2.0? I have wanted to use it, but wanted a real referral


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K62-RIG*
> 
> I see you've made it into a post from EK waterblocks on FB and thought to myself 'I know that guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ' Well done mate. Beautiful Rig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link - https://www.facebook.com/EKWaterBlocks/photos/a.288479541206084.77684.182927101761329/666285056758862/?type=1&theater


Thanks, yeah NVIDIA did a nice feature today also:



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> BL2 is much better on PC from my experience (have copies fror my PS3,360,& PC)


I







Borderlands with a passion









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> James,
> 
> howmdo you like that aurora 2.0? I have wanted to use it, but wanted a real referral


I absolutely love it. Of course everyone's question is the longevity. That part I can't comment on yet. At this stage I have every intention of using it in every build moving forward as long as it aesthetically works for that particular build, it' just too sweet.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K62-RIG*
> 
> I see you've made it into a post from EK waterblocks on FB and thought to myself 'I know that guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ' Well done mate. Beautiful Rig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link - https://www.facebook.com/EKWaterBlocks/photos/a.288479541206084.77684.182927101761329/666285056758862/?type=1&theater


That is actually where i first saw it, then said to myself the same thing you just said lol. Can't believe i missed the starting of it honestly.

It really is a beautiful rig.

Maybe getting ahead of everything but whens the next project james?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> That is actually where i first saw it, then said to myself the same thing you just said lol. Can't believe i missed the starting of it honestly.
> 
> It really is a beautiful rig.
> 
> Maybe getting ahead of everything but whens the next project james?


Dunno, I'm toying with the idea of a mITX build..


----------



## Pheozero

Make it purple this time


----------



## kpoeticg

Not sure how you're gonna top this one, but i'm excited to find out









Just caught up on the last set of pics. Sooooooo much awesomeness in such a little package


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Not sure how you're gonna top this one, but i'm excited to find out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just caught up on the last set of pics. Sooooooo much awesomeness in such a little package


Thanks









Yeah don't know that I'll necessarily top it, especially if I do an mITX build, but I'll certainly try to make it awesome non the less


----------



## Elyminator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah don't know that I'll necessarily top it, especially if I do an mITX build, but I'll certainly try to make it awesome non the less


Lets be honest the ITX craze around here is still ramping up and your fame has exploded sooooo something tells me that it will be epic, and everyone will love it. You kind of have that super clean well organized thing going on plus you know how to take photos.


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Personally I'd like to see a blue-themed ITX build (real-real ITX, not CL-S3-type-ITX).

Or then again, another green build. Because it is such an underutilized color that people sadly refuse to do lately. You can make one heck of a build with green without overdoing it.


----------



## szeged

havent been able to follow the build since around page 3, just got done reading it.

this is hands down my favorite work from you yet.

mitx build next?


----------



## kpoeticg

Yeah watching the progression from 900CSQ => Robocop => Parvum Titanfall, it would be tough to accept the next build not topping this one









James is definitely on a roll. It's awesome to see the deserved recognition and sponsorship coming out of it.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Thanks everyone!









Yeah if I do an mITX it will be a true mITX small build, but I'll make it stand out









Colors undecided... Definitely no red though.


----------



## szeged

id love to see a crystal clear sky/ocean blue build, if you do a poll again definitely make that an option imo









similar to what luciddreamer did


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> id love to see a crystal clear sky/ocean blue build, if you do a poll again definitely make that an option imo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> similar to what luciddreamer did
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You're reading my mind...


----------



## FrancisJF

Do a blue build NOW! It's okay take your time James


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> You're reading my mind...


if you keep teasing me like that and you'll have to buy me dinner before we continue.


----------



## No Hands 55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> You're reading my mind...


please do a mitx that theme! It's beautiful! O.O build log for that pic?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Can anyone here from the bay area make it to the show this weekend? Titanfall build will be showcased and up and running as well as Robocop. I'll be at the show Saturday if anyone wants to meet there and say hi









And yes, ocean blue/white is very much my top choice for the next build, perhaps with a partially frosted clear acrylic case...


----------



## Panther Al

There you go: An IceCube build.









Ice Blue and White, WC'd natch, and shiny chrome, an MB engine start button for the power switch.. Yep. That would look fantastic.


----------



## kpoeticg

Sounds more like a Walter White build than an IceCube build


----------



## Jameswalt1

Lol, definitely dig the ice cube name though...

I'm currently literally waxing Robocop to take to the show tomorrow


----------



## DizZz

Oh the tease


----------



## CO11WRX

Wow, just...wow
That has to be the cleanest build I have ever seen. Absolutely amazing job. Congrats on a great build!


----------



## Ragsters

Are you going to post pics from the show? If you are can you provide us a link on this thread?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Are you going to post pics from the show? If you are can you provide us a link on this thread?


Yeah, I just took the systems today for set up and got a chance to meet Richard Surroz (DarthBeavis) who has a sick wall/table build there. Very nice guy. I'll be at the actual show tomorrow at noon and I'll be bringing my DSLR so you can definitely expect the usual top notch pics









I'll post them here and in the Robocop log.


----------



## kpoeticg

Congrats brotha!! Lookin forward to the pics


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Yeah, I just took the systems today for set up and got a chance to meet Richard Surroz (DarthBeavis) who has a sick wall/table build there. Very nice guy. I'll be at the actual show tomorrow at noon and I'll be bringing my DSLR so you can definitely expect the usual top notch pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post them here and in the Robocop log.


Oh you must be talking about Richard's green Nvidia/Primochill themed wall build. That thing is amazing!


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Not sure if it has already been mentioned but you should check the EK homepage...









Jeffinslaw


----------



## Ragsters

Have you compared the noise level of the bitspower pump top assembly to the stock swiftech MCP35x top? I just swapped mine out and the difference is night and day. I used to get this really high pitched, loud humming sound and with the new top the sound is very minimal. I almost feel like there is something wrong because of how less loud the Bitspower top is. Any idea?


----------



## Stuntfly02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Have you compared the noise level of the bitspower pump top assembly to the stock swiftech MCP35x top? I just swapped mine out and the difference is night and day. I used to get this really high pitched, loud humming sound and with the new top the sound is very minimal. I almost feel like there is something wrong because of how less loud the Bitspower top is. Any idea?


Depending on the material the top is made if it will have different acoustic qualities. POM, Acetal, or plexi tops are going to generate different sounds when the pump is running compared to the stock, what seems like metal, top swiftech includes on the pump.

It is also possible that the top has a flaw or is machined slightly too large which is letting the impeller move around more than it should in the housing.


----------



## Jameswalt1

@Ragsters I have zero clue, I've not done a comparison sorry, although it looks like it may have been addressed above.

Today I was at the show, unfortunately the Robocop build had to be hidden away because they ran out of table space and New Egg had paid them to host some super generic corsair case build with regular parts in it, but the Titanfall build was proudly on display









My plan of getting good photos was a massive fail because the booth was crowded beyond belief within minutes of the show opening, but I got some shots of the booth before it started, just none close up. I'll go through my shots and see how big the photo failure was


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Today I was at the show, unfortunately the Robocop build had to be hidden away because they ran out of table space and New Egg had paid them to host some super generic corsair case build with regular parts in it, but the Titanfall build was proudly on display


That sucks man... Ah well, their loss.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> That sucks man... Ah well, their loss.


No biggie, I mainly cared about showing off the Titanfall build anyway









I'm very grateful to my contacts at Nvidia for the opportunity to show off Parvum Titanfall.

On a side note, there were lots of companies showing off 3d printers and I'm definitely getting one. Found a nice one for $800 that prints 10x9x8 inch. Only issue is that I have zero experience with cad software, so I'm going to download some free software and start messing with it. As long as I can figure it out and feel comfortable with it I'll order the printer and start infusing further customization into builds


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> On a side note, there were lots of companies showing off 3d printers and I'm definitely getting one. Found a nice one for $800 that prints 10x9x8 inch. Only issue is that I have zero experience with cad software, so I'm going to download some free software and start messing with it. As long as I can figure it out and feel comfortable with it I'll order the printer and start infusing further customization into builds


Awesome! Can't wait to see you implement that in your future builds.
3d printing will bring a whole lot of new possibilities and a breath of fresh air into modding.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Not sure if it has already been mentioned but you should check the EK homepage...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Uhhhhh.... Yeah, that moment when you realize your build is the first picture on EK's website carousel
















Nice find!


----------



## GOLDDUBBY

Jameswalt is the best modder that I've ever seen! Never too much, never too little, always perfect balance and follow thru completion in his builds.

- jawdrop every time!


----------



## kpoeticg

James is defintely one of the best builders around, and an amazing modder.

There's some tough competition as far as the BEST modder tho (Bill Owen, Kier, MosquitoMods, obviously L3P)

I hope that isn't a rude thing to say cuz i agree with everything else. James has been delivering spectactular builds consistently since i was learning the difference between a D5 and DDC LOLLL.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GOLDDUBBY*
> 
> Jameswalt is the best modder that I've ever seen! Never too much, never too little, always perfect balance and follow thru completion in his builds.
> 
> - jawdrop every time!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> James is defintely one of the best builders around, and an amazing modder.
> 
> There's some tough competition as far as the BEST modder tho (Bill Owen, Kier, MosquitoMods, obviously L3P)
> 
> I hope that isn't a rude thing to say cuz i agree with everything else. James has been delivering spectactular builds consistently since i was learning the difference between a D5 and DDC LOLLL.


I certainly appreciate the above comment, but I definitely have not been doing this as long as lots of other talented folks such as the aforementioned.

However, I will continue doing this to the best of my ability, sticking to key principles and rules I set for myself to ensure the delivery of great results.


----------



## GOLDDUBBY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> James is defintely one of the best builders around, and an amazing modder.
> 
> There's some tough competition as far as the BEST modder tho (Bill Owen, Kier, MosquitoMods, obviously L3P)
> 
> I hope that isn't a rude thing to say cuz i agree with everything else. James has been delivering spectactular builds consistently since i was learning the difference between a D5 and DDC LOLLL.


Nah, more like they got some tough competition now that James is around! .. But I don't think it's nice to compare


----------



## kpoeticg

I definitely didn't mean that as any sort of diss to James . Hope that was obvious, cuz he's got alot more skills than i do...

I'd be honored to be compared to those guys


----------



## GOLDDUBBY

I just noticed this build today, watched the video, turned and told the wife: you know that guy that made that robocop build.. he's done it again! Haha

If I ever pay for someone else to make me a build, then it be James.

Let us know when you put these up for massproduktion xD


----------



## kpoeticg

Lol, yeah if i ever payed some1 to build for me it would probly be James too









Robocop's one of the build's that got me interested in building/modding in the first place. I've since taken a vow a poverty in favor of computers and gaming


----------



## Stuntfly02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> That sucks man... Ah well, their loss.
> 
> 
> 
> No biggie, I mainly cared about showing off the Titanfall build anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very grateful to my contacts at Nvidia for the opportunity to show off Parvum Titanfall.
> 
> On a side note, there were lots of companies showing off 3d printers and I'm definitely getting one. Found a nice one for $800 that prints 10x9x8 inch. Only issue is that I have zero experience with cad software, so I'm going to download some free software and start messing with it. As long as I can figure it out and feel comfortable with it I'll order the printer and start infusing further customization into builds
Click to expand...

While not truly CAD software check out Sketchup. It can convert most files you make into a form a real CAD program will be able to work with. Its a program I have used many times when making my Little Italy Build and I have now been using it since I started working on my Evolution build again. Sadly though I have a LOT of work to get something on your level. Hopefully I can scrape by a win with Little Italy for mod of the month.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Currently overclocking the CPU on this thing. Man these 4670k's get hot quick. Right now I'm running cycles of intel burn test with the CPU at 4.8Ghz/1.3v, temps are hitting ~75 with approx 70% fan speed. Couldn't boot at all at 5Ghz unfortunately, not even at 1.35v which I wouldn't run 24/7 anyway. I'm going to see how low of a stable voltage I can get at 4.8Ghz for 24/7 usage.

For the GPU's I don't think I'll get much more out of them. With power target etc.. maxed out they are hitting 1205Mhz out of the box, I highly doubt they'll go much above that and be even worth it. Temps on both GPU's max out in the high 30's to low 40's.

EDIT: Looks like 4.8/1.275 (temps high 60's) is the magic spot for my chip. "Safely" passed several iterations of burn test, now some extended Prime95. I'm not into any of this 8hr+ Prime95 malarkey however. From all of my experience if it lasts an hour you're good to go and that rule has never let me down.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stuntfly02*
> 
> While not truly CAD software check out Sketchup. It can convert most files you make into a form a real CAD program will be able to work with. Its a program I have used many times when making my Little Italy Build and I have now been using it since I started working on my Evolution build again. Sadly though I have a LOT of work to get something on your level. Hopefully I can scrape by a win with Little Italy for mod of the month.


Yup downloaded Sketch Up


----------



## Pimphare

Not a bad OC at all.







I've heard them chips do get hot. I hear ya on the 8+hr P95. I don't ever plan on doing that. I think I ran it for about 30 minutes to an hour before I said the heck with this lol.


----------



## Pheozero

Hey James, quick question, what do I need to buy to completely copy replicate how you did your SLI setup? Four C47/48s and 2 crystal links?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> Hey James, quick question, what do I need to buy to completely copy replicate how you did your SLI setup? Four C47/48s and 2 crystal links?


Yes 4 C47's and:

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/20919/ex-tub-1967/EK_12mm_OD_Solid_Tube_Pair_-_Terminal_2-Slot_-_207mm_EK-HD_Tube_1012mm_2-Slot_2_pcs.html


----------



## Pheozero

Perfect, thanks man!


----------



## Pimphare

Caught a glimpse of Parvum Titanfall.. 00:23 & 00:29


----------



## kpoeticg

More than a glimpse. Nice find


----------



## GOLDDUBBY

Oh he should have added more "green" to it for larger cover time xD possibly nvidia loggo on those backplates would actually have looked awesome!


----------



## kpoeticg

It would've looked awesome for the show maybe and more camera time, but then woulda looked stupid for the rest of life


----------



## Pheozero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GOLDDUBBY*
> 
> Oh he should have added more "green" to it for larger cover time xD possibly nvidia loggo on those backplates would actually have looked awesome!


Nah, the focus is on Titanfall and it's theme. Having green in it would be really out of place and distracting.


----------



## GOLDDUBBY

Watch the video to get a better overview, nvidia loggos could easily be inserted without going off theme. Imo


----------



## kpoeticg

Yeah but Nvidia didn't sponsor him. So why put their label on his build?

It's great they gave him some recognition, and hopefully they'll sponsor him in the future, but those Nvidia labels on popular builds is the reason for sponsorship. Why would they ever sponsor him if he's doing it for free anyway?

This isn't an Nvidia build


----------



## GOLDDUBBY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> It would've looked awesome for the show maybe and more camera time, but then woulda looked stupid for the rest of life


That's why he coulda used custom stickers xD

I think it could have looked great if done right, and the rig is nvidia powered afterall.

For your edited reply.. maybe if he did they would do it for future builds! Maybe they still will, who knows.

I like their loggo, it's smexy.


----------



## kpoeticg

I dunno. It would be pretty offensive to the companies that DID sponsor this build if he had a bunch of Nvidia stickers on it. Maybe it's just my opinion.

He had some pretty major sponsorship for this build already


----------



## GOLDDUBBY

You're saying "a bunch of" I only suggested one each, on the graphics cards.

EKWB didn't sponsor him either.


----------



## kpoeticg

Ok, now i feel like i'm just being argumentative. He didn't add EK stickers tho.


----------



## GOLDDUBBY

Hehe .. he didn't remove them either xD makes the entire build look like ekwb is the main sponsor to be honest


----------



## szeged

hes using an asus motherboard and didnt remove the heatsink with the asus brand on it, i guess asus is his main sponsor also.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GOLDDUBBY*
> 
> Hehe .. he didn't remove them either xD makes the entire build look like ekwb is the main sponsor to be honest


I don't understand what point you're trying to put across, seems as though you're complaining that nvidia badges were omitted but ekwb ones weren't? He's not going to deface his blocks for the sake of not being sponsored by them is he?


----------



## GOLDDUBBY

Nope. I suggested putting an nvidia logo on the backplates of the graphics cards.

kpoeticg argued that nvidia didn't sponsor him so there's no reason for it, so I simply pointed out that ekwb didn't sponsor him either, yet they have plenty of coverage.

I just think nvidia logos look cool.

He could have made them orange or black .. now they're just white, on white background


----------



## kpoeticg

But ColdZero sponsored this build by making those backplates


----------



## szeged

nvidia logo looks cool but would ruin the look of the build, i dont understand how thats so hard to understand....


----------



## kpoeticg

I just don't think it's really james' style to add logo's to anything. If you look back at Robocop too, he really excels at clean looking builds


----------



## GOLDDUBBY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> But ColdZero sponsored this build by making those backplates


They ugly.


----------



## szeged

just like the build would be with nvidia logos on it.


----------



## wthenshaw

Maybe ColdZero would be offended if James covered their logo with an nVidia one hmm?

Pretty sure the nVidia logo is on he pcb


----------



## kpoeticg

I'm assuming ColdZero made em since that's what he's most popular for. I know if i sponsored some backplates for you, and then you covered them with a big Nvidia sticker, i wouldn't sponsor you again


----------



## wthenshaw

Since sponsorship is all about publicity of products, at least in my eyes, I wouldn't be all that happy if my logo was covered either.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Whoa whoa whoa, what an odd argument here









The backplates are made by EK, I painted them. Coldzero made the SLI bridge.

I would not add the NVIDIA logo on the build even if they were a sponsor, it makes no sense for the build. The EK logos come on the parts that way, it's standard. Even if NVIDIA was a sponsor their logo wouldn't make any sense anywhere in the build because the theme is Titanfall. Their gpu's are in plain sight. If there was a part in the build that actually had an NVIDIA logo to begin with then perhaps that would be retained, just like the EK logos. Aesthetics is a fine line to walk and you have to have rules for the build and its theme so you don't cross the wrong side of the line. To simply add the NVIDIA logo makes no sense, it's not a race car









Just being at the booth was fun enough, the build was requested for what it is, not to alter it to fit the company colors or logos. They care about cool builds and their gpu's being in them, not whether or not the build is green and has NVIDIA logos plastered all over it, kind of contradicts potential creativity.


----------



## Pimphare

^^^And this is why you get sponsorships. You know what you're doing and have a very keen eye for things.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Whoa whoa whoa, what an odd argument here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The backplates are made by EK, I painted them. Coldzero made the SLI bridge.
> 
> I would not add the NVIDIA logo on the build even if they were a sponsor, it makes no sense for the build. The EK logos come on the parts that way, it's standard. Even if NVIDIA was a sponsor their logo wouldn't make any sense anywhere in the build because the theme is Titanfall. Their gpu's are in plain sight. If there was a part in the build that actually had an NVIDIA logo to begin with then perhaps that would be retained, just like the EK logos. Aesthetics is a fine line to walk and you have to have rules for the build and its theme so you don't cross the wrong side of the line. To simply add the NVIDIA logo makes no sense, it's not a race car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just being at the booth was fun enough, the build was requested for what it is, not to alter it to fit the company colors or logos. They care about cool builds and their gpu's being in them, not whether or not the build is green and has NVIDIA logos plastered all over it, kind of contradicts potential creativity.


Thank you


----------



## joelk2

have you got the xbox one controller working with it?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joelk2*
> 
> have you got the xbox one controller working with it?


No, there are sketchy hacks but I'm waiting for a proper driver update for Windows. I hope it comes soon, I'm a controller user 100% and I love the Xbone controller, it's the best controller I've ever used.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> No, there are sketchy hacks but I'm waiting for a proper driver update for Windows. I hope it comes soon, I'm a controller user 100% and I love the Xbone controller, it's the best controller I've ever used.


What made you be a controller user? Have you been a console gamer longer than pc?

I find controllers handy for racers but other than that find the analogue sticks restrict my accuracy in FPS.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> What made you be a controller user? Have you been a console gamer longer than pc?
> 
> I find controllers handy for racers but other than that find the analogue sticks restrict my accuracy in FPS.


Correct, I've been console gaming for over a couple of decades now. I'm so used to a controller in FPS games I have no issue playing against KB/M users online. I'm usually always first place in Titanfall, Call of Duty (which I'm sick of), and usually in the top 3 at least in Battlefield 3/4. I've tried to use a KB/M but it's so hard to adjust after using a controller for so long.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Correct, I've been console gaming for over a couple of decades now. I'm so used to a controller in FPS games I have no issue playing against KB/M users online. I'm usually always first place in Titanfall, Call of Duty (which I'm sick of), and usually in the top 3 at least in Battlefield 3/4. I've tried to use a KB/M but it's so hard to adjust after using a controller for so long.


Understandable, I built my friends first gaming rig for him a few months back and he was consistently plugging his 360 controller in, but with some nudging he is advancing with keyboard and mouse now


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Understandable, I built my friends first gaming rig for him a few months back and he was consistently plugging his 360 controller in, but with some nudging he is advancing with keyboard and mouse now


Haha nice. It's so ironic because I am however obsessed with having nice keyboards and mice. I love badass gaming peripherals. Right now I have a Corsair K95 and M95, but I also have a Razer Mamba for no reason, I just loved the way it looked - it just sits on my desk plugged into it's dock glowing white. I'm a bit of a hoarder/collector of odd items. One of my weirdest items I got in eBay several years ago is a sealed box of Batman cereal that was a merchandising tie-in with the 1989 Batman movie.... Yeah









Maybe I'll make a YouTube video sometime of me opening and eating it (using milk that ISN'T from 1989).


----------



## theonedub

Your build was featured in an article on Forbes, top 3 Incredible PCs of May 2014.

http://www.forbes.com/sites/antonyleather/2014/05/29/the-3-most-incredible-pcs-of-may-2014/


----------



## kpoeticg

Holy crap, that's friggin incredible!!! I love the 3 choices they made, all 3 are well deserved!!

I didn't even know Forbes was in the mix with the pc scene like that =)

Congrats my dude. Seriously


----------



## BramSLI1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Holy crap, that's friggin incredible!!! I love the 3 choices they made, all 3 are well deserved!!
> I didn't even know Forbes was in the mix with the pc scene like that =)
> Congrats my dude. Seriously


The selections that they made were good, but I would have picked Robo Cop over Project Magnus. That's just me though.


----------



## wthenshaw

Nice load of publicity for James and Parvum there


----------



## snef

Gratz James
spectacular build,
proud to be in same article on Forbes as your build


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BramSLI1*
> 
> The selections that they made were good, but I would have picked Robo Cop over Project Magnus. That's just me though.


I have to agree on that.


----------



## BramSLI1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> I have to agree on that.


Hey, something we can both agree on.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BramSLI1*
> 
> Hey, something we can both agree on.


Lol, I knew with enough time, it would happen!


----------



## ccRicers

Kind of late to show up, but you did an amazing job here, James! Everything in and on the case complements each other so well. Looking forward to see how you'll top this next.

Also, I didn't know someone at Forbes did a mod of the month article


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theonedub*
> 
> Your build was featured in an article on Forbes, top 3 Incredible PCs of May 2014.
> 
> http://www.forbes.com/sites/antonyleather/2014/05/29/the-3-most-incredible-pcs-of-may-2014/


Thanks for catching that! That is so awesome


----------



## Pimphare

Congrats James!! You're blowing up the modding scene.


----------



## szeged

a very well deserved spotlight along with snef in forbes.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Thanks guys!

New build log coming within the next 30 days...


----------



## CptAsian

Well dang. Looking forward to it.


----------



## kpoeticg

Lolllll, you make the rest of us look sooo lazy









Keep em comin brotha!!!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Lolllll, you make the rest of us look sooo lazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep em comin brotha!!!


I may have a sickness...


----------



## kpoeticg




----------



## wthenshaw

Matt you would have finished your log by now if you didn't keep changing your mind or breaking your hardware


----------



## Ramzinho

if i was a lady i would love to have your kids.. this is just absolutely one of the best cases i've ever seen in my life.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Matt you would have finished your log by now if you didn't keep changing your mind or breaking your hardware


Probly, but I doubt I'd have finished 2 more with another one on the way









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> if i was a lady i would love to have your kids.. this is just absolutely one of the best cases i've ever seen in my life.


It's never too late...


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Probly, but I doubt I'd have finished 2 more with another one on the way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's never too late...


even .. i would make a Horrible she


----------



## kpoeticg

Well either way, I think we just inspired some nice nightmares for james right before bedtime









Edit: Actually he's probly already snoozin....


----------



## Pimphare

Awesome. Can't wait to see what's next


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> I may have a sickness...


But you have an awesome *method to you're madness*!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Great news for all those interested in using an Xbox One controller on the PC - drivers are now available! This has been discussed here many times.

http://m.ign.com/articles/2014/06/05/pc-drivers-now-available-for-xbox-one-controller


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Great news for all those interested in using an Xbox One controller on the PC - drivers are now available! This has been discussed here many times.
> 
> http://m.ign.com/articles/2014/06/05/pc-drivers-now-available-for-xbox-one-controller


Sweet! Do they make a black and green themed controller? I got some googling to do!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Really really amazing news regarding my Parvum Titanfall build - it will be in Nvidia's booth at next weeks 2014 E3!

There's also a chance it will be going to a lucky winner, although that is still being decided.

Here is their E3 landing page on their site:
http://www.geforce.com/landing-page/gaming-expo-e3-2014


----------



## Pimphare

Great news man!!


----------



## akira749

More and more exposure! Awesome James!!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pimphare*
> 
> Great news man!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> More and more exposure! Awesome James!!


Really is an amazing opportunity, and I can't stress enough how amazing the crew at nvidia is, such a great group of people.

In general I'm so taken back by how well this build has been received, very flattered









I'm eager to get started on the next one.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Really is an amazing opportunity, and I can't stress enough how amazing the crew at nvidia is, such a great group of people.
> 
> In general I'm so taken back by how well this build has been received, very flattered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm eager to get started on the next one.


One of the main reasons that this build is receiving great feedbacks is mainly because you did such an amazing job!

And you open my eyes to Parvum....the result....i'm now working with them on a special project!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> One of the main reasons that this build is receiving great feedbacks is mainly because you did such an amazing job!
> 
> And you open my eyes to Parvum....the result....i'm now working with them on a special project!


Well thanks man, and can't wait to see your Parvum build. You'll be so happy with the case when you get it


----------



## Jameswalt1

Parvum Titanfall E3 spotting









Photo from NVIDIA's Facebook page.


----------



## FrancisJF

LOL! so far away though...


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Parvum Titanfall E3 spotting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo from NVIDIA's Facebook page.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Eyes like a hawk


----------



## Hefner

Epic build! Reminds me of the Asiimov weapons in CS GO


----------



## vaporizer

it sure does stand out in the crowd. grats again on the showing.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Teaser for my next, upcoming build and log:


----------



## Pheozero

Well... that only means good things.


----------



## Pimphare

I had a feeling you were getting those beasts. Can't wait!


----------



## kpoeticg

Damn bro congrats again!!! Did you get to join your build at E3?!!?! I've always wanted to go to one.

Also can't wait to see those Titan-Z's in action =)


----------



## ccRicers

The Titan goodness never stops!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Damn bro congrats again!!! Did you get to join your build at E3?!!?! I've always wanted to go to one.
> 
> Also can't wait to see those Titan-Z's in action =)


I wasn't able to go unfortunately, but apparently it was on a pedestal in front of their Titanfall tournament with an orange spotlight on it. They got some good pics they haven't shared yet and I'm happy the folks at EA finally got a chance to see it









And yes I can't wait to see the Z's in action myself. I have a feeling they will overclock like a beast when watercooled


----------



## Buehlar

Oh my!


----------



## GOLDDUBBY

Not even Jameswalter can make me concent to those cards.

Doesn't matter, tho.. his builds are always awesome. I'll just ignore the gpu part.


----------



## JambonJovi

Sweet!

X99 James ?


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Teaser for my next, upcoming build and log:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










2 of them!!!!!!!!!!

I guess the iTx build is on hold









I'm not a fan of those GPU's because I think Nivida hit the "Ridiculous" button on the price machine but they will look beatly in this upcoming build!


----------



## kpoeticg

The price is definitely ridiculous from a spending perspective. It's really the standard pricing for a top-end current-gen dual gpu tho. 295x2 costs ~3 290x's. Titan-Z costs ~3 Titans


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> The price is definitely ridiculous from a spending perspective. It's really the standard pricing for a top-end current-gen dual gpu tho. 295x2 costs ~3 290x's. Titan-Z costs ~3 Titans


Yes but what's killing my is the fact that you can buy 2 295x2 for the price of one Titan Z....but anyway we have to remember that James has green blood in it's veins when we talk GPU's


----------



## kpoeticg

Lollll true on both accounts. The problem is Titan's being overpriced to begin with (IMO). And yeah i've never seen james rockin red in his builds. The green's starting to pay off for him tho =)


----------



## wthenshaw

I love AMD products but their drivers leave a lot to be desired.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> I love AMD products but their drivers leave a lot to be desired.


I've owned some 7970's in the past and the drivers killed the mood for me...


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> Sweet!
> 
> X99 James ?


Not entirely decided, most likely z97, 4790k. I don't think x99 will be out soon enough, this new build should get goingwithin a couple of weeks...


----------



## ProfeZZor X

Looking forward to seeing what you have in mind for your next build as always... even if you completely steal my vinyl covered water blocks idea.


----------



## FrancisJF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Not entirely decided, most likely z97, 4790k. I don't think x99 will be out soon enough, this new build should get goingwithin a couple of weeks...


What case you gonna pick?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrancisJF*
> 
> What case you gonna pick?


That'll be the fun part, it's in a new unreleased case... I can't talk more about it until it's officially unveiled by the manufacturer


----------



## Panther Al

Double Curious Now....

Any hints as to the maker of said case? *looks hopeful*


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> Double Curious Now....
> 
> Any hints as to the maker of said case? *looks hopeful*


Sorry can't


----------



## mAs81

So to start the log first the case has to be released right?Can't wait..


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> So to start the log first the case has to be released right?Can't wait..


Not necessarily released but in my hands and officially unveiled by the manufacturer


----------



## cpachris

Thermaltake Level 10?

Win's S-Frame?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpachris*
> 
> Thermaltake Level 10?
> 
> Win's S-Frame?


Nope. I do dig that In Win case though. The case I'll be using is mATX and has not been shown at all yet.


----------



## cpachris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Nope. I do dig that In Win case though. The case I'll be using is mATX and has not been shown at all yet.


Hmmmmmm.......

Not shown at Computex.....but still going to be available for James in the short-term.

*You* must be the launch party for this new case.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpachris*
> 
> Hmmmmmm.......
> 
> Not shown at Computex.....but still going to be available for James in the short-term.
> 
> *You* must be the launch party for this new case.


LOL, It's a really good looking mATX case and I think it'll be very popular. I can't wait to get it and watercool those Z's


----------



## FrancisJF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> LOL, It's a really good looking mATX case and I think it'll be very popular. I can't wait to get it and watercool those Z's


Sounds like....


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrancisJF*
> 
> Sounds like....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nope, this case has been seen by zero people except the manufacturer, anyone involved, and anyone else who signed an NDA


----------



## Pimphare

Has the manufacturer set an official release date?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pimphare*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has the manufacturer set an official release date?


No sir - "soon"


----------



## Pimphare

Alrighty. Staying tuned.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> LOL, It's a really good looking mATX case and I think it'll be very popular. I can't wait to get it and watercool those Z's


That crosses out parvum magnus


----------



## LGxStarburst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Great news for all those interested in using an Xbox One controller on the PC - drivers are now available! This has been discussed here many times.
> 
> http://m.ign.com/articles/2014/06/05/pc-drivers-now-available-for-xbox-one-controller


ive picked your next project james lol http://www.overclock.net/t/1495929/razersharp-proposed-build#post_22418720 have at it man!! lol

good build you got here though seriously i love it!!!


----------



## snef

cant wait to see this new build log and this new case


----------



## Barefooter

Can't wait for the next build log James!


----------



## niklot1981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Teaser for my next, upcoming build and log:


James, as usual, great catch light in the lens, I really like this shot - I am waiting for more!


----------



## Natskyge

Is the case your gonna use the SilverStone RV05?


----------



## Krulani

What kind of pump top did you use?


----------



## Dinnr

That is absolutely fantastic and outstanding craftsmanship!
If these cases or any other cases you make for that matter for a reasonable price I would be the first in line to purchase one!









Congrats and well done


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> What kind of pump top did you use?


He used a Bitspower Pump Top combined with the Bitspower DDC Top Upgrade Kit 150


----------



## Friction

What a breathtakingly beautiful build.


----------



## Lutfij

James - congrats on your spottofications







Its well worth the attention!

Speaking of cases - I think its a case by EK...







considering how Derick has the Soon (tm'd)


----------



## Nomadskid

There is nothing little about this, lol, so why Parvum?


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nomadskid*
> 
> There is nothing little about this, lol, so why Parvum?


Because it's an excellent case, made by an excellent company, and grants them (and James) a lot of publicity with such a great build like this.

Not to mention we all voted for the case from a choice of 3 before he started the build


----------



## Nomadskid

Parvum means little, so i was making a joke about the irony


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nomadskid*
> 
> Parvum means little, so i was making a joke about the irony


Don't worry. Some of us got it.


----------



## Krulani

Does anyone have a link for those tiny fittings between the two GPU's. I can't seem to find any that small to do an acrylic bridge between the cards like he's done.


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Someone can correct me if I'm wrong but I think they're just short pieces of acrylic tubing with fittings. They're not an actual link fitting.


----------



## Krulani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VulgarDisplay88*
> 
> Someone can correct me if I'm wrong but I think they're just short pieces of acrylic tubing with fittings. They're not an actual link fitting.


You're right. I just want a link to those particular fittings, because they are so shallow. I can't seem to find any small enough like those. I already have acrylic. If possible, a link from FCPU.com would be best because i'm already building a shopping cart there


----------



## Barefooter

I believe they are Bitspower C47 fittings and these

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/20919/ex-tub-1967/EK_12mm_OD_Solid_Tube_Pair_-_Terminal_2-Slot_-_207mm_EK-HD_Tube_1012mm_2-Slot_2_pcs.html


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> I believe they are Bitspower C47 fittings and these
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/20919/ex-tub-1967/EK_12mm_OD_Solid_Tube_Pair_-_Terminal_2-Slot_-_207mm_EK-HD_Tube_1012mm_2-Slot_2_pcs.html


100% correct


----------



## Krulani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> I believe they are Bitspower C47 fittings and these
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/20919/ex-tub-1967/EK_12mm_OD_Solid_Tube_Pair_-_Terminal_2-Slot_-_207mm_EK-HD_Tube_1012mm_2-Slot_2_pcs.html


Thanks! +rep

Is it just me, or did you use different fittings between the GPU's in your final shots than you used at this point in the build?


These look significantly shorter to me than the C47 fittings that are in the final pictures. If they are 2 different kinds of fittings, why the change? These small ones are the ones I meant to be asking about


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> Thanks! +rep
> 
> Is it just me, or did you use different fittings between the GPU's in your final shots than you used at this point in the build?
> 
> 
> These look significantly shorter to me than the C47 fittings that are in the final pictures. If they are 2 different kinds of fittings, why the change? These small ones are the ones I meant to be asking about


Yes, initially I used c48's and had a leak so I just switched to c47's instead of messing with it. I'm not a fan of the low tolerance that c48's require.


----------



## Krulani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Yes, initially I used c48's and had a leak so I just switched to c47's instead of messing with it. I'm not a fan of the low tolerance that c48's require.


Oh, that's a bummer. Yes those c48's are the ones i was looking for. I didn't realize they'd be $11 each + the cost for the acrylic bridges, and then possibly leak like yours did. Hmm, I may just save ~$50 and use some primochill fittings I have and cut a primochill acrylic tube I already have. Thank you both for answering my question and providing a link.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> Oh, that's a bummer. Yes those c48's are the ones i was looking for. I didn't realize they'd be $11 each + the cost for the acrylic bridges, and then possibly leak like yours did. Hmm, I may just save ~$50 and use some primochill fittings I have and cut a primochill acrylic tube I already have. Thank you both for answering my question and providing a link.


C47's are $10 per pair. Use them instead of primochills fittings, they are ridiculously oversized imo.


----------



## Krulani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> C47's are $10 per pair. Use them instead of primochills fittings, they are ridiculously oversized imo.


That DOES say pair, huh? Well that certainly changes things







black C47's will match much better than my fittings. You rock


----------



## FrancisJF

Just curious James, How are those Jetflo fans compare to Noiseblockers & Corsair SP120 on your 900D?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrancisJF*
> 
> Just curious James, How are those Jetflo fans compare to Noiseblockers & Corsair SP120 on your 900D?


They're 1000 times louder









Speed control is a must.


----------



## Jameswalt1

I had a chance to play with one of my Titan Z's tonight using an older 2500k rig. Only one due to a psu limit. The single Z I played with effortlessly overclocked to a 1100Mhz> core speed on air.

Can't wait to get both up and running under water in my new build. Just need to decide if I should go with a Maximus Gene VII paired with a 4790k or a Rampage Gene IV paired with a 4930k.


----------



## Pheozero

No mATX X99 build then







?

It's not overkill enough without a 4930K and a RIVG







. Still can't tell us what case it is yet?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> No mATX X99 build then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> It's not overkill enough without a 4930K and a RIVG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Still can't tell us what case it is yet?


Case will come soon...

I doubt the X99 platform will be out in time. My new build will start in a couple of weeks.


----------



## incy

Yep those gpu's are going to be killer. As for Mobo it sort of depends on the case you aquire, thought you'd be keen on going black? lol Either way...epic


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Case will come soon...
> 
> I doubt the X99 platform will be out in time. My new build will start in a couple of weeks.


You have any ideas on theme yet?


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Case will come soon...
> 
> I doubt the X99 platform will be out in time. My new build will start in a couple of weeks.


Not even a hint?


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Just need to decide if I should go with a Maximus Gene VII paired with a 4790k or a Rampage Gene IV paired with a 4930k.


M VII Gene + 4790K. Would be nice to see an M.2 SSD in it too... Edit: Water-cooled!


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> I had a chance to play with one of my Titan Z's tonight using an older 2500k rig. Only one due to a psu limit. The single Z I played with effortlessly overclocked to a 1100Mhz> core speed on air.
> 
> Can't wait to get both up and running under water in my new build. Just need to decide if I should go with a Maximus Gene VII paired with a 4790k or a Rampage Gene IV paired with a 4930k.


Oh that's easy James! You will want the gene because of the pcie lanes. I see where the 4790k is tempting, but it doesn't do them justice.

Let me REALLY throw a wrench in your plans... why not a big xeon?


----------



## RexTempus

I've been following this thread for all 102 pages so far and I don't think I've actually said anything. This is one of the most amazing builds I've ever seen. It inspired my case choice and helped me a lot with the pre-planning on my build with the high quality pictures you've taken. Thanks for sharing it with us and I can't wait for the next one!


----------



## easynator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexTempus*
> 
> I've been following this thread for all 102 pages so far and I don't think I've actually said anything. This is one of the most amazing builds I've ever seen. It inspired my case choice and helped me a lot with the pre-planning on my build with the high quality pictures you've taken. Thanks for sharing it with us and I can't wait for the next one!


Same for me


----------



## akira749

I've been working on a new build with the Parvum guys lately because of James build too









Personally I think this is why it's important to make a clean and very detailed build log. This way you inspire people.


----------



## Krulani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Personally I think this is why it's important to make a clean and very detailed build log. This way you inspire people.


One thing I've recently been wishing was part of a standard Build Log is a detailed list of fittings. People always list exactly what components and watercooling gear they're using, but don't get any more specific than "Bitspower Fittings" on the hardest part to recognize from pictures







It would sure be nice if someone would list out "Bitspower C47 fitting x4, EK 90-degree adapter x5, etc" and then hide it in one of those "spoiler" things. Fittings are one of the hardest things for aspiring watercoolers to plan for in my opinion.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexTempus*
> 
> I've been following this thread for all 102 pages so far and I don't think I've actually said anything. This is one of the most amazing builds I've ever seen. It inspired my case choice and helped me a lot with the pre-planning on my build with the high quality pictures you've taken. Thanks for sharing it with us and I can't wait for the next one!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *easynator*
> 
> Same for me


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> I've been working on a new build with the Parvum guys lately because of James build too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I think this is why it's important to make a clean and very detailed build log. This way you inspire people.


Thanks fellas








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> One thing I've recently been wishing was part of a standard Build Log is a detailed list of fittings. People always list exactly what components and watercooling gear they're using, but don't get any more specific than "Bitspower Fittings" on the hardest part to recognize from pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would sure be nice if someone would list out "Bitspower C47 fitting x4, EK 90-degree adapter x5, etc" and then hide it in one of those "spoiler" things. Fittings are one of the hardest things for aspiring watercoolers to plan for in my opinion.


Noted, will do in next build log


----------



## Krulani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Noted, will do in next build log


Really?! That would be incredible! You rock.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> One thing I've recently been wishing was part of a standard Build Log is a detailed list of fittings. People always list exactly what components and watercooling gear they're using, but don't get any more specific than "Bitspower Fittings" on the hardest part to recognize from pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would sure be nice if someone would list out "Bitspower C47 fitting x4, EK 90-degree adapter x5, etc" and then hide it in one of those "spoiler" things. Fittings are one of the hardest things for aspiring watercoolers to plan for in my opinion.


Good point! I'll remember it for the next build


----------



## ProfeZZor X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Yes, initially I used c48's and had a leak so I just switched to c47's instead of messing with it. I'm not a fan of the low tolerance that c48's require.


Tell me about it. I have a bag of about two dozen of them collecting dust because of that very same reason. They look good and all, but when it comes down to it, the C48's really aren't all that dependable. All it took was one time for the motherboard part of my loop to leak, and that was it for me. Gone, gone, and gone.


----------



## snef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> One thing I've recently been wishing was part of a standard Build Log is a detailed list of fittings. People always list exactly what components and watercooling gear they're using, but don't get any more specific than "Bitspower Fittings" on the hardest part to recognize from pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would sure be nice if someone would list out "Bitspower C47 fitting x4, EK 90-degree adapter x5, etc" and then hide it in one of those "spoiler" things. Fittings are one of the hardest things for aspiring watercoolers to plan for in my opinion.


good point, I will do it for sure
but, in my case, its hard to have the right list of fittings before end of build, I changed my fittings planning a million time before end and impossible to update all the time the parts list
and whatever if I have a list or not, no one will use same fittings, everyone have their own plan, maybe if you copy exactly the build
generally,. people read the parts list at beginning and never come back

sorry James for Hijacking your thread


----------



## catbuster

James when do u start new build with those titan z?


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catbuster*
> 
> James when do u start new build with those titan z?


He said he wont get the case for another couple of weeks.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catbuster*
> 
> James when do u start new build with those titan z?


Like @MunneY said, just waiting on case, couple of weeks. I have almost all of the other purchased and sponsored components already...


----------



## gdubc

Um, delete


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> Um, delete


Lol, what was that ?


----------



## gdubc

Good 'ol phone follies....


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> Good 'ol phone follies....


I was gonna post and be like... Can't you just go buy that at the store! LOL


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> Um, delete


Did you manage to get some then?


----------



## DarthBaggins

Too bad this z97x-SOC Force mobo I recently acquired wouldn't fit in the Parvum:


----------



## JambonJovi

I love these dudes


----------



## Krulani

I just finished assembling my Parvum S2.0! Anxiously awaiting the rest of my parts so that I can start the build. It's too bad the Parvum cases don't have very many users on OCN yet. We really need a Parvum Owner's Club or this build log will sorta become the unofficial Parvum hangout, I bet.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> I just finished assembling my Parvum S2.0! Anxiously awaiting the rest of my parts so that I can start the build. It's too bad the Parvum cases don't have very many users on OCN yet. We really need a Parvum Owner's Club or this build log will sorta become the unofficial Parvum hangout, I bet.


Indeed, @imersa should start an owners club when he gets a chance


----------



## imersa

I shall get one rolling. I always have photos of systems I don't have time to do project logs for so It'll be a nice place to keep them. Are there any rules, advise or anyone I need to talk to first or just get one made?


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imersa*
> 
> I shall get one rolling. I always have photos of systems I don't have time to do project logs for so It'll be a nice place to keep them. Are there any rules, advise or anyone I need to talk to first or just get one made?


Just go ahead and make the thread and then PM the mod for that section to get the "official" club OK ;-)


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> I just finished assembling my Parvum S2.0! Anxiously awaiting the rest of my parts so that I can start the build. It's too bad the Parvum cases don't have very many users on OCN yet. We really need a Parvum Owner's Club or this build log will sorta become the unofficial Parvum hangout, I bet.


imersa has started the owners club:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1501774/parvum-systems-owners-club


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Not to poop in the thread, but James, do you know who I should contact @ Parvum for a quote on custom work? My old man wants me to possibly build in one, and since their website doesn't actively retail them yet, I dunno where to start.

He was definitely interested in the case after I showed him your buildlog. He was originally going Caselabs S3.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> Not to poop in the thread, but James, do you know who I should contact @ Parvum for a quote on custom work? My old man wants me to possibly build in one, and since their website doesn't actively retail them yet, I dunno where to start.
> 
> He was definitely interested in the case after I showed him your buildlog. He was originally going Caselabs S3.


PM this gentleman:

http://www.overclock.net/u/334715/imersa

You will be very happy, the case is amazing and fun to work with.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> PM this gentleman:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/u/334715/imersa
> 
> You will be very happy, the case is amazing and fun to work with.


Edit: woops.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> imersa has started the owners club:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1501774/parvum-systems-owners-club


Thanks for the info!









I started my log yesterday so I will go join the club


----------



## Hanoverfist

Paying Respect to you my Friend,, You are one of the Greats..


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Oh that's easy James! You will want the gene because of the pcie lanes. I see where the 4790k is tempting, but it doesn't do them justice.
> 
> Let me REALLY throw a wrench in your plans... why not a big xeon?


While I will not be using xeon's in my next build, tonight my buddy is coming over and we are going to do some dual Titan Z benching using two (!) 2697v2's along with 64Gb of ram. $15k bench set up, should be fun


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Oh that's easy James! You will want the gene because of the pcie lanes. I see where the 4790k is tempting, but it doesn't do them justice.
> 
> Let me REALLY throw a wrench in your plans... why not a big xeon?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I will not be using xeon's in my next build, tonight my buddy is coming over and we are going to do some dual Titan Z benching using two (!) 2697v2's along with 64Gb of ram. $15k bench set up, should be fun
Click to expand...

Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> While I will not be using xeon's in my next build, tonight my buddy is coming over and we are going to do some dual Titan Z benching using two (!) 2697v2's along with 64Gb of ram. $15k bench set up, should be fun


Jelly... I'm like smuckers over here ...


----------



## niklot1981

James aiming for RAMPAGE EXTREME V and X99? If so, it means that the red will dominate in the project?


----------



## wthenshaw

I hope not red. I've seen far too many red builds.


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> I hope not red. I've seen far too many red builds.


But it's James we're talking about here. Whatever theme he chooses is sure to look fantastic!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pimphare*
> 
> But it's James we're talking about here. Whatever theme he chooses is sure to look fantastic!


----------



## Jameswalt1

For all of you Parvum lovers, be sure to follow @akira749's Alien (the film franchise) themed build. He just received the customized Parvum case today, very exciting stuff...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1502100/xenomorph


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> For all of you Parvum lovers, be sure to follow @akira749's Alien (the film franchise) themed build. He just received the customized Parvum case today, very exciting stuff...
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1502100/xenomorph


Thanks James!!


----------



## Krulani

Jameswalt1, what kind of fitting did you use at the bottom of your bottom GPU? My 90degree fitting is too large to fit and still have room for the compression fitting, and yours looks like it has plenty of room. It looks like it goes 90degrees, right into another 90degrees. Do you mind providing a link?


----------



## ProfeZZor X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *niklot1981*
> 
> James aiming for RAMPAGE EXTREME V and X99? If so, it means that the red will dominate in the project?


Maybe ASUS will eventually come around and make a BLACK edition somewhere down the line.. You just know it'll happen at some point. It's just a matter of when.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> Jameswalt1, what kind of fitting did you use at the bottom of your bottom GPU? My 90degree fitting is too large to fit and still have room for the compression fitting, and yours looks like it has plenty of room. It looks like it goes 90degrees, right into another 90degrees. Do you mind providing a link?


Sooo... this is a little tricky, I used two of these:

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=24758

I then placed one at the bottom of the gpu block with the female facing the window side to the case, then the other one screwed onto that one facing towards the front of the case. The tricky thing is that the whole arrangement only worked because both of them tightened exactly where they needed to, to work. Call it fate or call it luck.

Hope that made sense.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProfeZZor X*
> 
> Maybe ASUS will eventually come around and make a BLACK edition somewhere down the line.. You just know it'll happen at some point. It's just a matter of when.


They'll definitely release a black edition. Unfortunately it'll be when x99 is phasing out for the gen. Black Edition = keeping people buying boards instead of waiting


----------



## LGxStarburst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> They'll definitely release a black edition. Unfortunately it'll be when x99 is phasing out for the gen. Black Edition = keeping people buying boards instead of waiting


I love ASUS boards but i have to say that the company is actually really jacked up everywhere else. your right on the black edition boards though.. itll be right before phase out. like always.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LGxStarburst*
> 
> I love ASUS boards but i have to say that the company is actually really jacked up everywhere else. your right on the black edition boards though.. itll be right before phase out. like always.


Indeed, it is a shame. I've opted for the Maximus Gene VII for my upcoming next build, which may or may not have red in the theme. However I will say that from now on I'm seeking other motherboards that aren't riddled with red accents for future builds. In fact I have a second upcoming build that is mITX and I've already decided to bypass the impact VII in favor of the EVGA z97 stinger in all of its black glory. Then, like you guys said, with the inevitable 2yr delay in an all black rampage board for x99, I'll go with another brand there too.


----------



## LGxStarburst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Indeed, it is a shame. I've opted for the Maximus Gene VII for my upcoming next build, which may or may not have red in the theme. However I will say that from now on I'm seeking other motherboards that aren't riddled with red accents for future builds. In fact I have a second upcoming build that is mITX and I've already decided to bypass the impact VII in favor of the EVGA z97 stinger in all of its black glory. Then, like you guys said, with the inevitable 2yr delay in an all black rampage board for x99, I'll go with another brand there too.


ive actually been eyeballing EVGA myself lately i have a older z87 that i sent for rma and it has two resistors out. i cant afford the repair so ill prolly have it sent home and ill sell it for parts. but they are PHENOMENAL in service and in their products. I really hope they can jump on the thermal bandwagon though and get shielding for product. that is really one of the pros of ASUS boards i wish that other companies would follow. ALSO i really wish that some company would design a rainbow of choices for their boards.. it would increase their sales and help modders make builds that arent just normal colors







my wife has begged me to build a pink pc but i cant in my right mind when there are no boards that are pink accented


----------



## Pheozero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Indeed, it is a shame. I've opted for the Maximus Gene VII for my upcoming next build, which may or may not have red in the theme. However I will say that from now on I'm seeking other motherboards that aren't riddled with red accents for future builds. In fact I have a second upcoming build that is mITX and I've already decided to bypass the impact VII in favor of the EVGA z97 stinger in all of its black glory. Then, like you guys said, with the inevitable 2yr delay in an all black rampage board for x99, I'll go with another brand there too.


If only EVGA released a mATX board









Oh well. Why not use the MSI Z97M? It seems easy enough to black out since the accents on the heat sink are removable. Like in this build log: http://www.overclock.net/t/1488288/build-log-shadow-box-parvum-s2-0-z97-sli-dihydrogen-monoxide-cooling/0_100


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> If only EVGA released a mATX board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well. Why not use the MSI Z97M? It seems easy enough to black out since the accents on the heat sink are removable. Like in this build log: http://www.overclock.net/t/1488288/build-log-shadow-box-parvum-s2-0-z97-sli-dihydrogen-monoxide-cooling/0_100


Funnily enough I almost bought that msi board, the only reason I went for the gene VII is the water block from Ek coming out soon.


----------



## Jameswalt1

I have another Parvum build on the horizon - mITX this time, fully watercooled... Should be epic - I have a really cool, unique theme idea. My meticulous CAD render crude MS paint design is currently in the hands of Parvum about to undergo their artistry









This is in addition to the aforementioned dual Titan Z build which is slightly delayed due to the case - but it's totally worth the wait...

The Parvum build log will most likely be up first shortly, followed by the dual Z build. They may overlap in fact. Can't wait to get started on both builds, I have awesome ideas for both of them


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> I have another Parvum build on the horizon - mITX this time, fully watercooled... Should be epic - I have a really cool, unique theme idea. My meticulous CAD render crude MS paint design is currently in the hands of Parvum about to undergo their artistry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is in addition to the aforementioned dual Titan Z build which is slightly delayed due to the case - but it's totally worth the wait...
> 
> The Parvum build log will most likely be up first shortly, followed by the dual Z build. They may overlap in fact. Can't wait to get started on both builds, I have awesome ideas for both of them


Sweet!!!


----------



## Krulani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> I have another Parvum build on the horizon - mITX this time, fully watercooled... Should be epic - I have a really cool, unique theme idea. My meticulous CAD render crude MS paint design is currently in the hands of Parvum about to undergo their artistry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is in addition to the aforementioned dual Titan Z build which is slightly delayed due to the case - but it's totally worth the wait...
> 
> The Parvum build log will most likely be up first shortly, followed by the dual Z build. They may overlap in fact. Can't wait to get started on both builds, I have awesome ideas for both of them


Are those Z's sponsered?


----------



## FlamingDefibs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> I have another Parvum build on the horizon - mITX this time, fully watercooled... Should be epic - I have a really cool, unique theme idea. My meticulous CAD render crude MS paint design is currently in the hands of Parvum about to undergo their artistry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is in addition to the aforementioned dual Titan Z build which is slightly delayed due to the case - but it's totally worth the wait...
> 
> The Parvum build log will most likely be up first shortly, followed by the dual Z build. They may overlap in fact. Can't wait to get started on both builds, I have awesome ideas for both of them


I can't wait!


----------



## RexTempus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Funnily enough I almost bought that msi board, the only reason I went for the gene VII is the water block from Ek coming out soon.


I almost got the Gene VII too. What killed it for me was the red integrated into the PCB that looks like it extends beyond what the EK block would cover.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> Are those Z's sponsered?


Sort of








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexTempus*
> 
> I almost got the Gene VII too. What killed it for me was the red integrated into the PCB that looks like it extends beyond what the EK block would cover.


Yeah, not digging the red at all myself. Due to the slight delay in that build I may switch it to mATX x99, assuming the processors release early September as well as an applicable motherboard.


----------



## wthenshaw

You do spoil us with your fabulous builds James.


----------



## Frontside

Most beautiful system i ever seen.








I kneel before your skills James.
Cant wait to see new builds


----------



## Barefooter

What could be better than another build log from James? That would be TWO simultaneous build logs from James!









Looking forward to both of them James!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frontside*
> 
> Most beautiful system i ever seen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kneel before your skills James.
> Cant wait to see new builds


Thanks








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> What could be better than another build log from James? That would be TWO simultaneous build logs from James!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to both of them James!


LOL, I hope I can deliver


----------



## Mr iggy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, I hope I can deliver


We know you will.


----------



## akira749

I'm looking forward to see those builds! The Parvum iTx makes me want to switch my htpc case


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> I'm looking forward to see those builds! The Parvum iTx makes me want to switch my htpc case


I'm getting the enthusiast version with space for a 120 and 240 rad, should be sick. The theme I have lined up is super fun too


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> I'm getting the enthusiast version with space for a 120 and 240 rad, should be sick. The theme I have lined up is super fun too


Can't wait to see it! Maybe Justin will have an email soon lolll


----------



## wthenshaw

Nominated you here James!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Nominated you here James!


Thank you sir!


----------



## Jameswalt1

I have a new Facebook page where I will be posting many things outside of major build log updates moving forward:

facebook.com/jameswalt1computerart


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrancisJF*
> 
> Liked.


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I finally have a reason to join FB...


Lol, I don't know if it's THAT good of a reason









but definitely do it


----------



## tompsonn

This is ridiculous.

Ridiculously good.


----------



## ProfeZZor X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> I'm getting the enthusiast version with space for a 120 and 240 rad, should be sick. The theme I have lined up is super fun too


Any hints on the theme? ...Comic book, movie, tv show, graphic novel, Youtube.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProfeZZor X*
> 
> Any hints on the theme? ...Comic book, movie, tv show, graphic novel, Youtube.


Already gave hints


----------



## Auli

What camera are you using to take these glamorous pictures if I mayy ask


----------



## snef

yes im interested at this answer and witch lens?


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Auli*
> 
> What camera are you using to take these glamorous pictures if I mayy ask


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snef*
> 
> yes im interested at this answer and witch lens?


Copied from his awesome Robocop build log
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Canon 70D
> Sigma 50mm 1.4
> Canon 100mm Macro
> Canon 17-55mm 2.8
> Glidetrack Pro slider


----------



## catbuster

James start new builds already


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Auli*
> 
> What camera are you using to take these glamorous pictures if I mayy ask


The quote from the Robocop log is correct, although final photos were exclusively shot with the 17-55 lens with the exception of any close up shots where I used the 100mm. I always shoot with aperture priority to control the look of the photo.

If you are in the market for a lens, the two mentioned are the very best canon lenses that aren't L lenses. Both are incredibly sharp.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catbuster*
> 
> James start new builds already


Soon...









I have most of the parts for both builds, just waiting on cases. Most likely the dual z build will start first followed closely by the new parvum build.


----------



## MunneY

Stop toying with us james


----------



## Signal-to-Noise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Stop toying with us james


Yeah! Before, the Parvum build was coming first! You're completely toying with us.









(I just can't wait.)


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Signal-to-Noise*
> 
> Yeah! Before, the Parvum build was coming first! You're completely toying with us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I just can't wait.)


New Parvum build just took a great turn for the great, thematically speaking. It's going to be amazing.


----------



## mAs81

Oh man the suspense is killing me


----------



## Jameswalt1

Parvum S2.0 now in stock at Performance PC's!

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=advanced_search_result&search_in_description=1&keyword=PARVUM


----------



## Elyminator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Parvum S2.0 now in stock at Performance PC's!
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=advanced_search_result&search_in_description=1&keyword=PARVUM


I don't know how i missed this! I've been waiting for an easier way to get them in the states... 200 bucks though... I want one but I dunno if I want it that bad


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elyminator*
> 
> I don't know how i missed this! I've been waiting for an easier way to get them in the states... 200 bucks though... I want one but I dunno if I want it that bad


$200 is totally worth it when you consider its build quality, unique design and how fun it is to build in. I mean for $200, other options on the market are just dime-a-dozen flimsy generic cases.


----------



## Elyminator

Just gotta clear it with my significant other and then drop another 100 or so on pump and res that will fit in it.. I guess I could hold off on new ram for a short while.... Dang I'm gonna be broke again


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elyminator*
> 
> Just gotta clear it with my significant other and then drop another 100 or so on pump and res that will fit in it.. I guess I could hold off on new ram for a short while.... Dang I'm gonna be broke again


Well if you do, I promise it'll be the most fun you've ever had doing a build


----------



## akira749

Quick question, is the Aurora2 still holding on after a few months?


----------



## 13lankNull

This gets me thirsty for a custom carbon fiber build







oh so sexy!


----------



## Newtocooling

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Well if you do, I promise it'll be the most fun you've ever had doing a build


James did you drill into the case to mount your pump and res? One more thing is it a bad idea to put a fill port in the top of the case.? I had to use a step drill bit to get two in my Caselabs, and I don't know what that might do to acrylic.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Quick question, is the Aurora2 still hanging after a few months?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newtocooling*
> 
> James did you drill into the case to mount your pump and res? One more thing is it a bad idea to put a fill port in the top of the case.? I had to use a step drill bit to get two in my Caselabs, and I don't know what that might do to acrylic.


Yes I did, and yeah you can drill no problem


----------



## akira749

Did you forget to put the answer under my quote?


----------



## 13lankNull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Did you forget to put the answer under my quote?


No he answered it by saying, "Yes I did...."


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Did you forget to put the answer under my quote?


Whoops, forgot. I honestly don't know, it's permanently in the possession of Nvidia. I saw it at their HQ the other day, but it wasn't turned on.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Whoops, forgot. I honestly don't know, it's permanently in the possession of Nvidia. I saw it at their HQ the other day, but it wasn't turned on.


Thanks no problems


----------



## Newtocooling

James one thing I like about my Caselabs is the removable motherboard tray, it just makes installing all the components, and applying thermal paste so much easier. It looks from the build logs I've been looking at that the motherboard mid-plate can almost be removable on the Parvum as well. It looks like I can mount the motherboard install all components and then just attach the mid-plate back in to the four square cubes on the case itself. Does that sound right? Thanks for setting such a great example of what can be done in this case by the way! You and now akira749 are really making me want this case bad for my next build.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newtocooling*
> 
> James one thing I like about my Caselabs is the removable motherboard tray, it just makes installing all the components, and applying thermal paste so much easier. It looks from the build logs I've been looking at that the motherboard mid-plate can almost be removable on the Parvum as well. It looks like I can mount the motherboard install all components and then just attach the mid-plate back in to the four square cubes on the case itself. Does that sound right? Thanks for setting such a great example of what can be done in this case by the way! You and now akira749 are really making me want this case bad for my next build.


You could install the motherboard, cpu block, and ram outside technically, but the motherboard wall is an important part of the case structure so you'd have to do all that before building the case. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Newtocooling

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> You could install the motherboard, cpu block, and ram outside technically, but the motherboard wall is an important part of the case structure so you'd have to do all that before building the case. Hope that makes sense.


It does thanks!


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Saw your picture of the gold fittings in the Watercooling thread (very nice), and a special picture on Facebook from Parvum, if I am correct about the theme for your next build, may the odds be ever in your favor


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Saw your picture of the gold fittings in the Watercooling thread (very nice), and a special picture on Facebook from Parvum, if I am correct about the theme for your next build, may the odds be ever in your favor


Actually that post on facebook is not for me


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Saw your picture of the gold fittings in the Watercooling thread (very nice), and a special picture on Facebook from Parvum, if I am correct about the theme for your next build, may the odds be ever in your favor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that post on facebook is not for me
Click to expand...

Oh







now I feel dumb lol. Never mind then.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Oh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now I feel dumb lol. Never mind then.


Lol, not THAT dumb... The fittings will be going in a Parvum case...


----------



## MunneY

James.... I'm going to need you to hurry up...

I can hear those Titan Z's calling out from way over here in TN.


----------



## Jameswalt1

New Parvum build log inbound within 24 hours (not the Titan Z build yet @MunneY







)

Theme will be posted on my facebook page shortly.


----------



## mAs81

Post it here too for us peasants who don't have Facebook pls!!!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> Post it here too for us peasants who don't have Facebook pls!!!


Then you'll just have to wait until the log starts


----------



## mAs81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Then you'll just have to wait until the log starts


Okay.....


----------



## RexTempus




----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexTempus*












Hey now, no spoilers...


----------



## Jameswalt1

Nice rig-of-the-month feature of the Titanfall build in Maximum PC!

http://www.maximumpc.com/rig_month_parvum_titanfall_2014


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Nice rig-of-the-month feature of the Titanfall build in Maximum PC!
> 
> http://www.maximumpc.com/rig_month_parvum_titanfall_2014


Awesome accomplishment James. Extremely excited for you and your hard work moving frowad with the upcoming _ _ _ build!


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Nice rig-of-the-month feature of the Titanfall build in Maximum PC!
> 
> http://www.maximumpc.com/rig_month_parvum_titanfall_2014


Gratz James!!!


----------



## mAs81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Nice rig-of-the-month feature of the Titanfall build in Maximum PC!
> 
> http://www.maximumpc.com/rig_month_parvum_titanfall_2014


Congratulations man, you definitely deserve it..

Here's to the next one


----------



## wthenshaw

*Scurries on to facebook to check*


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> *Scurries on to facebook to check*


*Scurries on to facebook to delete posting*


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> *Scurries on to facebook to delete posting*


Too late I seen it!

Eeeek mega excited.


----------



## Jameswalt1

New build log is live









http://www.overclock.net/t/1508863/sponsored-parvum-warfare


----------



## FlyingSolo

How the hell did i miss your build. Its amazing as always


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> How the hell did i miss your build. Its amazing as always


Thank you sir!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Please take a second to vote for "Parvum Titanfall" in OCN's first "Sponsored MOTM" competition - as long as you think I deserve it of course









http://www.overclock.net/t/1506101/ocn-mod-of-the-month-august-2014-sponsored-class-voting-now-live


----------



## easynator

Voted - good luck!


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Please take a second to vote for "Parvum Titanfall" in OCN's first "Sponsored MOTM" competition - as long as you think I deserve it of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1506101/ocn-mod-of-the-month-august-2014-sponsored-class-voting-now-live


Done...


----------



## RexTempus

Voted!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *easynator*
> 
> Voted - good luck!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Done...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexTempus*
> 
> Voted!


Thanks gents!


----------



## wthenshaw

A well deserved vote from me


----------



## mAs81

Got my vote too..good luck James


----------



## Goofy Flow

I also voted


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Please take a second to vote for "Parvum Titanfall" in OCN's first "Sponsored MOTM" competition - as long as you think I deserve it of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1506101/ocn-mod-of-the-month-august-2014-sponsored-class-voting-now-live


You provided me with plenty of hours of entertainment
browsing through the log so you got my vote anyway.


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Please take a second to vote for "Parvum Titanfall" in OCN's first "Sponsored MOTM" competition - as long as you think I deserve it of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1506101/ocn-mod-of-the-month-august-2014-sponsored-class-voting-now-live


Consider it done.







I believe you deserve it because of how well you've executed this build. It looks like something that could go into mass production. Very well balanced. Good luck!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pimphare*
> 
> Consider it done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you deserve it because of how well you've executed this build. It looks like something that could go into mass production. Very well balanced. Good luck!


Thanks!

It's a close race, need every vote


----------



## timerwin63

Where'd the white PCIe and 24-pin connectors come from? I pulled a 24-pin one off of one of my old power supplies (OEM, came out of a Dell), but I've been looking for some white ones to go with my sleeving job.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Where'd the white PCIe and 24-pin connectors come from? I pulled a 24-pin one off of one of my old power supplies (OEM, came out of a Dell), but I've been looking for some white ones to go with my sleeving job.


Best white connectors (whitest white) I've found are from this Polish site http://www.modding.bit-tech.pl/sklep/en/45-white-connector
I've also tried ModDIY ones but the colours weren't consistent.


----------



## niklot1981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Best white connectors (whitest white) I've found are from this Polish site http://www.modding.bit-tech.pl/sklep/en/45-white-connector
> I've also tried ModDIY ones but the colours weren't consistent.


Mark and store bit-tech are professionals, I highly recommend his shop and services really worth it!


----------



## Jameswalt1

So close! Vote if you haven't yet!









http://www.overclock.net/t/1506101/ocn-mod-of-the-month-august-2014-sponsored-class-voting-now-live


----------



## akira749

James is up by a few votes now! Keep on voting guys! Only a few hours left!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> James is up by a few votes now! Keep on voting guys! Only a few hours left!


Thanks everyone, in the lead by 3 now! Few hours to go...


----------



## pathfindercod

I looked over all them very close and just couldn't resist voting for your build James, good luck my friend...


----------



## timerwin63

You can do it!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Thanks!


----------



## Pimphare

Well James, we tried.. Better come hard on the next builds.


----------



## timerwin63

We need Parvum Warfare to rock the house at the next Sponsored MOTM.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Appreciate all the votes!


----------



## RexTempus

It was an amazing race. All the builds involved were beyond incredible. Keep doing what you do.


----------



## sadeter

If only you still had this build, you could put this keyboard with it.



Or, knowing you, you could just custom do one from scratch even better.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Vinyl graphics making tutorial:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1508863/sponsored-parvum-warfare/440#post_22833886


----------



## QUICKSORT

Wow, thank you sir. These kinds of builds makes me so excited. And makes me realize how important looks are for me.
If I pay half of the price for a PC for Performance, I gladly pay another half for the looks, or even more as in this case. Very clean looking. No compromise, visually no errors.

I have been wanting to make a mirror's edge themed pc ever since mirror's edge came out, and I wanted to make it with this level of customization. Yet I don't have any experience with these things.
I would love to see a new mirror's edge themed one especially now that mirror's edge 2 is in development.

Always had these ideas if using glass as much as possible, and making the water cooling pipes metal looking red, with the joints just like real large water pipes with tiny screws holding them together. And perhaps add a tiny valve as a decoration. Damn, if I just had the financial power to do some trial error until I reached what I wanted.


----------



## Shoultz101




----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shoultz101*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2184552/
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


WE'RE NOT WOOORTHYYYY!!!


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> WE'RE NOT WOOORTHYYYY!!!


SHHHWING... EXCELLENT


----------



## xxroxx

I'm just gonna leave this here...

http://madcatz.com/products/titanfall/


----------



## pathfindercod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxroxx*
> 
> I'm just gonna leave this here...
> 
> http://madcatz.com/products/titanfall/


Maybe Nvidia will buy them since they have the machine now.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> No that's correct too, also on opposite sides, I just didn't see the holes in the top part when I installed mine. Sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I think that LED hole design is awful, it'll look so silly having LED wires coming out of two sides of the top and mid piece.


Can you list the parts you used for the Res/Pump/mod kits/ stand?? I am so Lost. I found the Res, Swiftech pump but I need some help! Please anything would be worth my time.







Great build. My little brother is Uber Jealous.

Thanks

The Cautious One


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Can you list the parts you used for the Res/Pump/mod kits/ stand?? I am so Lost. I found the Res, Swiftech pump but I need some help! Please anything would be worth my time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great build. My little brother is Uber Jealous.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> The Cautious One


http://www.performance-pcs.com/bitspower-dual-single-ddc-top-upgrade-kit-150-clear-acrylic-cap.html

http://www.performance-pcs.com/ek-ddc-heatsink-housing-nickel.html

http://www.performance-pcs.com/bitspower-premium-laing-ddc-acrylictop.html


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/bitspower-dual-single-ddc-top-upgrade-kit-150-clear-acrylic-cap.html
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/ek-ddc-heatsink-housing-nickel.html
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/bitspower-premium-laing-ddc-acrylictop.html


+ Rep I appreciate that so much. I've probably spent close to 10 hours looking for the options that would fit and putting dimensions together as far as space goes. You are aware that there isn't a lot of space compared to a full tower lmao. Love this community.

The Cautious One


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/bitspower-dual-single-ddc-top-upgrade-kit-150-clear-acrylic-cap.html
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/ek-ddc-heatsink-housing-nickel.html
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/bitspower-premium-laing-ddc-acrylictop.html


The Pump was swiftech Right?

http://www.amazon.com/Swiftech-MCP35X-Controlled-Water-Pump/dp/B0077FS5RG/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1413986841&sr=8-2&keywords=swiftech+pump


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> The Pump was swiftech Right?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Swiftech-MCP35X-Controlled-Water-Pump/dp/B0077FS5RG/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1413986841&sr=8-2&keywords=swiftech+pump


Yes sir


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Yes sir


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the cables from sponsor Ensourced Custom Sleeved Cables!
> 
> Joseph not only makes high quality cables but also does it extremely fast and affordably. I can't recommend enough.
> 
> You can reach him at his facebook page or his website.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


These are beautiful... I'm going to use this guy as well.


----------

